# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Ha-ha! The Wolf is Back!

## WolfLarsen

Warning: The many poems in this thread may contain some naughty bits! So if you are against sex or don't like sex then stop reading now!
Also do NOT read any further if you are very religious! You have been warned!

The Wolf is Back!
by Wolf Larsen

I jumped over skyscrapers on my way here!
I ate through Satan's vagina!
I have gotten in front of audiences and killed comedy!
I Wolf Larsen have killed comedy!
And the audiences loved it!
Especially when I urinated all over Washington DC and I slaughtered all the flying pink kangaroos in all your brains!!
I love your hairstyle of pink flamingos!
But let's talk about re-arranging literature into a postmodern sculpture of World War 3!
Love you sometime!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

For my poems scroll down! I am posting more poems on this thread all the time!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Oh! My homepage has changed to Facebook if anybody cares! (Everybody has a Facebcok page now, even the dogs and cats have Facebook pages now! Yippee!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning; The following poem is naughty! Read no further if you hate sexy things! You have been warned!

I am Wolf Larsen! I am the Roman Empire of All Testicles!
A Poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the psychosis you've been looking for!
Because I am Wolf Larsen!
And Wolf Larsen is every tomorrow that the rats & cockroaches have dreamed of!
Even your dogs & cats dream happily of being eaten by me!
Because I'm running for President!
Of the most powerful chaos on Earth!
Even your feet love me!
Because I am Wolf Larsen!
I am all the bananas talking to you in your sleep!
And my tongue creates poetry along your skin,,,
like tornadoes! Because I am tornadoes!
I am Bach smoking crack with all your tarantulas!
Even the ending of the poem loves me!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you are against naughtiness and sex and all that! You have been warned!

I am Wolf Larsen the God of Cunnilingus!
A Poem by his Blueberry Majesty the Great Marsh-mellow Wooolf Larseeeeen!!

The Goddess of Poetry gets on her knees before Me!
And performs Oral Sex upon Me -
Because I am Wolf Larsen!
My Pen-Phallus has destroyed whole armies in fairyland!
Even the space aliens know my name!
The toads in the rainforest SCREAM Wooolf Laaaarsen!
The tornadoes hooowwwl my name!
The eaRtHqUaKeS spread my fame!
I am Wolf Larsen!
I am a plague of words!
I am all the venereal diseases of all of the brothels of all the universe!
Even the penguins know my name!
The penguins in Antarctica recite my poetry to the nightly heavens!
And I Make Love to Michelangelo's David!
And my feet are mentally ill!
Hello!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am an Orgy of Stravinsky!!!
a Poem by Wolf Larsen

All the gods beg Me to put them in My poems!
I am a whirlwind around your head!
I am postmodern classical music eating through your genitals!
I am tomorrow!
I am a nuclear war of tomorrows!
I urinate my peace & love all over the human race!
I am Wolf Larsen!
I am now!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am the god of the Public Toilet!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The sunlight falls to my feet and begs me!
The music is in my genitals!
And I plaaay maAstuRbatiOn with the skyscrapeR in my hands!
because I am the royal Immaculate Conceptioner!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Stop reading if you are very religious or hate sex! You have been warned!

Immaculate Conception in Boys' Town
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I put god on a leash and walk him like a dog!
I make bananas & stawberries in bed with the virgin mary!
I make thousands of years of immaculate conception with the priest!
because I am the most catholic
the most immaculate
conception
of Wolf Larsen!
I kiss you Jesus!
Let us meet in Boys' Town!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Messiaen on Crack
a pOem bY wOlf LaRseN

The squirrels in the park know I'm a genius!
Here's the proof;
Barooooooo-pimpy-ding-dOOOOOnnggg!!!
Right?!?
You know what I'm saying!!
So if your Halloweens ain't in January -
and if the flying squirrels of Mars
don't sing your poetry to the bats - 
then how are you gonna South Side?
You on Jupiter?

Copyright by Wolf Larsen 2019

Postmodern Classical Music is the Solution to Your itchy-itchy-tenis- balls!

----------


## WolfLarsen

A nAkeD pOeT scrEaMinG in DownOwn at the paSseRbY
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The only true poetry is the poetry in my ballsack!
The only truth is poetry!
The only solution is 60,000 ejaculations creating a new outer space!
A neW sYmphoNy of pinK & bLue & rEd & oRange!
Because these are the cOlors of my poetryyyy eJaculations!
And how can tomorrOw exist without my poetrY!!!
Messiaen! Messiaen!! Messiaen!!!!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am the Emperor of Lake Michigan!!!!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I give the fish in Lake Michigan poetry!
I give all the other poets my ejaculations!
Art is my pee!
Art is the greatest pee known to the universe!
Because the pigeons are saved by bipartisan politics!
And George Washington is my sex slave!
I eat Trump!
I eat out the other Trump!
Me & my high school classmate R Kelly pee on the Obamas!
Oh what fun it is too ejaculate all over the Constitution with Santa Claus!
Let's immaculate conception together!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

(lol) Welcome back WolfLarsen... your irreverence has been missed.

(enjoying the Postmodern Classical Music)

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tailor Stately!

OK! Here we go!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I take out my great Pen-Phallus!
And I urinate the end of the world all over the Chicago skyline!
I yell at the squirrel in the park (he's a space alien!) to fly
to the 19th Century and tell Queen Victory to suck My
Great Pen-Phallus!
But instead -iN tHe cOnFuSioN - the Pilgrims arrive
Upon the shorres of Lake Michigan!
And as the Pilgrims lineeeee uuuup to Suck MY Great Pen-Phallus!
I YELL at the neRvOus paSseRbY that I am one of the South Side Gods!
We are the Blue-Collar Gods of the South Side of Chicago!
And let the mayor kiss our Asses!
Let the bourgeois liberals kiss our asses too!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

Watch this and see how I conquer comedy with surrealistic literature!!!
(Do not watch if you hate sex, naughtiness, or if you are very religious!)



We are gods! Blue Collar gods!

----------


## WolfLarsen

I **** god
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I crash the music into centuries!
I eat all of the planets!
I stab & thrust words into all the sculptures!
I piss blue skies all over the universe!
I drink the meaning of life!
I drink new centuries into myself!
I defecate my literature across the earth!
I give birth to a new human race!
The millions of thoughts in my genitals -
and the trillions of rats in my head -
Exploooode unto a canvas with words!!!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Too mAnY pSychOpaThs iN mY baLLsaCk!
a poem by Wolf Larsen the Dog (woof-woof) Eater

The space aliens asked me to write you this poem!
Because the space alien in my brain is very banana!
Even sex while canoeing through the red river is...
It's all so very blue & green music!
Especially with the rats in the walls singing my poetry to each other!
You understand whiskey?
You breathe psychopaths?
Is your skin made out of poetry?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Your Skin is Made Out of Nuclear Bombs!
a poem by Wolf Larsen 

You love me because I am dead!
You hate me because your vagina is a great big sun in the sky!
Even the tarantulas crawl poetry everywhere!
And that is why my tongue in your vagina sings 20 billion universes!
I love you!
Love you like a canvas made out of urine & feces!
Because our love child is a symphony!
Our love making is a used tampon!
Our anal sex is a political candidate!
And the ending of the poem is an earthquake!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Drums! Harp! Piano!
by Wolf Larsen

When can we make a baby?
My sperm wants to go swimming
through a universe of spaghetti & meatballs!
Don't you love me?
Love me like gunshots through orgasms?
Because I am all the eyeballs you can eat!
I am piano keys opening up your legs to immaculate conception!
Even the dead animals on the plates 
in the restaurants love me!
Love like a one hundred story dildo in downtown Chicago!
You can be my solar system!
I can be your flying pickup truck!
Take off your clothes!
Now!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Orchestra of Insane People
by Wolf Larsen

The cello creates hundreds of dragons!
The sky leaps around the music!
The piano keys create fires across all the planets...
Then the trumpet ****s your mother!
And then a thousand violins play an afternoon masturbation!
The piano keys frolic with a painting...
The bassoon goes for a sunny walk through a nuclear war
Your mother jumps out of the trumpet!
Your father is inside of the clarinet players' vagina...
The flute happily plays the Mayflower sinking with the goddamn puritans aboard!
The trumpet plays their SHOUTS as they drown!
The flute celebrates!
Your father beats up the harp player!
And then all the members of the orchestra go on strike...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Symphony of Eating Pussy in E Minor
by Wolf Larsen

I am the greatest space alien Poet
to ever walk this third testicle from the sun!
Even the clouds understand my orgasms!
Even the piano keys understand my thoughts...
Giant vaginas the size of planets talk to me!
Then the end of the poem goes for a walk...
But the beginning of the poem plays the trumpet!
And the middle of the poem is lost out somewhere in the universe...
So should we practice cannibalism on each other some time?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Emperor Nero with His Finger on the Nuclear Button
by Wolf Larsen

My Penis is a Viking god!
And my Penis & my right hand create great Viking music together!
And when I stand naked in busy intersections
The passerby all lose their eyeballs!
Santa Claus lowers his pants and bends over before me -
And my Pen-Phallus delivers great Anal Symphonies
Because I am the bubblegum of Shakespeare!
I am the giant fish on surfboards
surfing across the universe!
Because the great fish opera
between her legs
will deliver a very merry christmas
to the Roman Empire!
Everyone of ancient Rome loves Santa Claus!
And I ejaculate the ending of the poem
all over the Renaissance!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am a Disease called Poetry
by Wolf Larsen

All my poems are diseases!
All my diseases are beautiful!
I shoot rocketships out of my Pen-Phallus
and up into the sky!
And the people fly around in my poems!
and the music is steel mills dancing across the landscape -
The skyscrapers dance with each other -
And all the angels & devils of heaven & hell dance together
to my poetry!
Because I am the Greek God of the South Side of Chicago
with my rhythmical spermatozoa!
And no one can tell me what reality is,
because I am the Poet god of the South Side of the universe!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

I turn surrealistic poetry into comedy here:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen is the Son of a god called Satan!
by Wolf Larsen 

When your wives hear my poems
they throw their clothes off!
Wolf's Pen-Phallus creates intergalactic music
with all your wives!
Wolf's Pen-Phallus creates yellow & green & red art
with all your wives!
All your wives beg for Wolf Larsen's poetry!
My warm poetry between their legs
when they return home to you
will blossom into the mighty statues of Michelangelo!
and it is an honor
to have Wolf's love child
blossoming in the wombs of all your wives & daughters!
Worship me!
I am the Poet!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen has had 500 Women!
by Wolf Larsen

The delicious universe of my bed
beckons to all your wives & daughters!
Wolf Larsen is grapes & strawberries & bananas in your wives' mouths!
I am a bisexual sculpture of joy!
I am a canvas of warm blue & yellow cum on a sunny afternoon!
Give me your sheep!
Give me your grandmothers!
I am Chopin creating jazz with mushroom clouds!
I am Picasso creating the universe with paintbrushes!
I am a mighty Penis
100 stories tall!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Tomorrow is Delicious Now!
by Wolf Larsen

Michael Jackson dancing with the mushroom clouds
is my Savoir!
I kiss the music!
Michael Jackson conducting the Subway-Train-Symphony-Orchestra
And Andre Breton skateboarding through your head
is the place that 10,000 pink flamingos want to be!
Especially with tomorrow opening its legs to me!
Like a house cat - Meow Meow - demanding to be eaten!
Shall I eat your wife's pussy now?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen Stands On Top of Mount Everest and 
Recites the Bop of the Boiiiing of the Skippy Peanut Butter!
a poem by Wolf Larsen the Purple King of Celestial Sex Goddesses is Beautiful! 

I am the immense blue sky!
I am the universe!
Because I am the Poet!
I build poems with magical-flying-spermatozoa!
I fly my poems to all the space aliens!
My poetry is a sacrilegious religion!
My poems are whorehouses filled with "Virgin" Marys!
I pee on god!
I ejaculate the universe out of My Testicles!
My First Great Orgasm was the big bang
that created everything!
Poetry was born when I Wolf Larsen was conceived!
My poems are solar systems!
My poetry is a constant orgy!
All the words in all the space alien languages know My Greatness!!
BECAUSE I AM THE POET!
EVERYTHING IS ME!
ME IS EVERYTHING!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

ALL yoUr bEllYbuTTons aRe tAlKing tO mE!!!!
by Wolf Larsen

I pull out my Pen-phallus
and I ejaculate classical music at the moon!
I tear myself in half
and the two halves of myself dance with each other!
I recite my poetry to ALL the rats & cockroaches
cRawLiNg arOund inside my mind -
the two halves of myself dancing
with all the rats & cockroaches in the subway -
as all the politicians on flying dildos
fly around me and SCREAM their political speeches!
And then a homeless Jesus Christ
pulls down his pants there on the subway platform and
He ****s the Italian Renaissance all over the place!
I sing 2,000 years of Jesus laughing on the cross
to all the train passengers
who all take their clothes off
and dance to Jewish holocaust SCREAMS!
Good morning!
I'm the Poet inside your testicles!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Planet You Visited in Your Dreams...
by Wolf Larsen

The fish swim through the song
and into my head - 
causing tens of thousands of skyscrapers to jump out of my penis -
and then millions of space aliens jump out of all the skyscrapers - 
and the space aliens land in the songs - 
that the fish swim into...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Penis-Christmas-Story!

Tens of millions of pedophile priests in My Testicles
begin jumping out of all the subway trains flying out of my ears
while your naked mother on top of the christmas tree
recites my poetry to you

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Strawberry, Jazz Saxophone, Orgy!
by Wolf Larsen

The Amazon River jumps over the universe -
and around the Chicago River -
and into this poem!
While the saxophone plays this phrase of poetry
jumping over the Chicago skyline -
and around New York City -
before it lands in your brains!
The people then fly into your brains - 
and your brains & my brains drool down the insane asylum walls together,,,
And then the poem tiptoes off into the darkness...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Menage-a-trios of Clarinet, Harp, & Piano... 

My insanity is the only sanity!
My bullets are the only love!
My World War 3 is the only peace!


Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

God is Drunk on Abstract Expressionism!
by Wolf Larsen

On the subway train I pull out my Pen-Phallus for all to seeee!
And I scream that I am the god of this subway car!
And that's when everyone on the train turns into Renaissance sculptures!
And then the subway train travels through the First Lady's Vagina
and into World War 3!
And in the middle of World World War 3 a transvestite Kubla Kahn 
holds my hand....
And afterwards we skip though the rubble of endless cities together -
And the rats & cockroaches come out to worship us!
And together Wolf Larsen & The Transvestite Kubla Kahn
make Glorious Immaculate Conception - and reproduce the Human Race together - 
Who would have guessed that World War 3 has a happy ending?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

_pheww!_... 

Enjoyed these lines: "_and your brains & my brains drool down the insane asylum walls together,,,
And then the poem tiptoes off into the darkness_..."

re: Menage-a-trios of Clarinet, Harp, & Piano... Curious why you didn't go with "Trois" in the title. Totally unrelated perhaps but some lyrics popped into my brain: "All the words are gonna bleed from me and I will sing no more"... from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY

Before they turn off the lights...

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Buh4Bee

Saw your list on Amazon. WOW! Prolific!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you guys for your comments! No, there is no significance to the r not being capitalized.

The Psychotic Architecture of Our brains 
By Wolf Larsen 

The Psychotic architecture jumps all around me! 
My Head jumps out of your head which jumps out of everyone's heads!
All the human heads growing out of all the giant plants growing out of all the giant planets!
And the sky Smiles at all of us!
And the sky jumps out of the symphony!
And the symphony jumps out of all the light bulbs! 
And the light bulbs sing through the night! 
And the night sings through all our procreations! 
Because procreation is the greatest Symphony!
And the symphony dies as the sun rises above our heads

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen 


Worship the Sun & Wolf Larsen!

Today is Sunday - it's the day that everyone on the planet gets on their knees before the sun in the sky!
The Sun is the greatest god ever born from Wolf Larson's Penis!
The Sun asks only to be fertilized by the great flying spermatozoa of the entire human race! 
The Sun in the sky is a goddess!
And Wolf Larsen is a God!
And when the Sun & Wolf Larsen get married - 
The human race will rejoice with a giant Orgy of Immaculate Conception across the planet!
Only Wolf Larsen can save the human race from World War 3!
Only the wet dreams of Wolf Larsen can create the true poetry!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen 

I'M ALSO PROLIFIC IN COMEDY! OVER 100 EPISODES OF THE WOLF LARSEN COMEDY SHOW ON YOUTUBE WHERE I USE SURREALISTIC LITERARY MATERIAL TO CREATE UNUSUAL COMEDY!

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Delicious People inside Your Stomach

My brains are a construction site!
The construction cranes growing inside my brains -
The hundreds of years of war festering in my brains -
the whole CRASHING MUSIC of the world breathing in my brains...
My brains are a maze of musical sex -
Your brains are a maze of musical insanity -
And the world jumps out of your ears -
And the music jumps out of my Penis -
And poetry dives into the orgies -
The orgies of the Middles Ages!
While the poem leaks all over you!
And you leak construction sites all over the world -
And the neon-insane-airplanes all fly around the poem!
And the poem SHOUTS with a new music!
And the new music dances with SCREAMING paintings of Wolf Larsen!
And the poem gives birth to a new universe...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Voices in your Genitals

The world flies around the music -
and the music flies around the world -
And the SCREAMING vocals create new paintings -
And the people crawl out of the paintings...
And these people create beautiful masturbations -
While even more people jump out of the eggs in your refrigerator -
And then medieval towns fly out of the music -
And the music tiptoes back into your genitals...
Because all great music cums from the genitals!
And then ten-thousand Dixiecrat candidates for President
escape from the insane asylum
called Washington DC!
And meanwhile all the Republican politicians
jump in bed with your wife!
And your penis & your right hand are so excited
that your penis & right hand together create the Taj Mahal -
the same Taj Mahal that laughs on the Planet Mars!
And that's why I love your feet with the painted red toes!
I kiss them with my poetry!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tonywalt

There are no words

----------


## WolfLarsen

I want to sing all my STDs to you!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to sing all my STDs to you!
I want my tongue in your vagina to be the greatest religion!
Dizzy Gillespie is my god with a jazz horn!
I play my tongue in your pussy to the rhythms of Dizzy Gillespie!
Dizzy Gillespie is the great disease we've all be waiting for!
And the giraffes flying in the sky over Jupiter
know that Dizzy Gillespie if the greatest violent ocean!
Because I love you!
I love your breasts on top of the Empire State building
singing to me of the great yellow & red of this painting
of words dancing all around you!
Love me!
Love me like millions of space aliens with giant phalluses!
LoOOOOoove me like scorpions crawling all over our skin
as we make love
on top of Mount Everest!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Kiss the Approaching Mushroom Clouds with Music!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Only Dizzy Gillespie can save us
from the mushroom clouds!
Only the gods of the public toilet
can save us from flying music!
Our eyes bounce out of the poetry
and into 1,000s of waterfalls of music
pouring down upon a naked human race
receiving the music like a giant religion of sex!
Because tomorrow!
When the space cars fly out of the Mona Lisa paintings
And the spermatozoa in the music understand Einstein!
Because a thousand naked Einstein clones dancing
to Gillespie is the truth! The truth of a blue now!
Fly like a spermatozoa-meteor 
crashing into another planet!
Be a mushroom cloud dancing to jazz!
Be up with down!
OK???

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Drums & Jazz horn on a Thousand Planets Together!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Let a thousand poems run around each other
in a jazz madness!
Let us all dance naked on other planets
to all the music in our brains!
Let all of our brains **** a poem a together!
Let us all fornicate a great sculpture together!
Let a naked-blasphemous-religion
be our poetry!
Let god suck the dick of the Human Race!
Let the words be naked with sex!
Let music be sex!
Let literature & sex make love together!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Immaculate Conception with the Poet-god!!!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate a poem unto the page!
My spermatozoa are magical words!
And my magical words create a deranged joy!
My poetry creates a universe
in each one of your minds!
Listen to me!
Listen to the music in my poetry!
Listen to the spermatozoa swimming in my poetry!
Let all you puritans kiss the feet of the great Poet!
Because god is a Thanksgiving turkey that I eat
and **** into the toilet!
So let the poem dance you to nakedness on the streets!
Let the poem kiss your naked skin!
Let the poem call you to immaculate conception!
Because the religion in My Ballsack is the true religion!
And your womb wants to be filled with poetry!
Open your legs to Michelangelo's David!
Open your legs to the universe
growing in your swelling tummy!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

From my YouTube poetry channel. Here I am performing a poem on The Amazon River in Brazil:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Sexy Sheep of the Musical Universe in the Sky!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I procreate with all the space aliens in the universe!
And later my babies are ten-thousand screaming-sculptures-of-poetry!
And then I impregnate all the sheep in Montana!
And my tidal waves of spermatozoa splashing over Montana
makes all the sheep happier than licorice tornadoes!
And all the sheep of Montana
and all the space aliens of the universe 
and the horny Poet
together create a menage-a-trois of music
that lullabies all the cannibals to sleep!
Even the piano touches my naked skin!
And the harp kisses me with flying vaginas!
Because the poetry is thousands of sheep calling to Wolf for lovemaking!
And I love the sheep! 
Do you love the sheep
as much as I do???

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The grasshoppers with Huge Testicles Singing Opera Together!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Ding-dong-yoppy-zoooonggg!
Let's Pray to the spermatozoa in our ballsacks!
Flip Flop hoppy-zoongy-now!
Because now we pray to our Spermatozoa Gods in the music!
Zick-zok to your boOouncing eyYeeballs!
Especially to all the people riding HUGE insects around!
That's why I drink television sets on Tuesdays!
When the Roman soldiers arrive here on the spaceships
to sing nuclear war for us!
Even the giraffes in outer space know that we are doomed!
Doomed as a hundred decapitated heads singing on a shelf together!
Do you love me?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thousands of drunken-space-aliens daaancing on the Head of My Penis!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Sing the house music to the cRaCk-cOcaiNe-kanGarOOs!
Sing drunken skies to all the dinosaurs!
Jump the tropics up into bright colors ****ing across the centuries!
**** the galaxies into each other -
Until Your Penis is dripping with thousands of forms of literature!
**** your poems into your blow-up doll
while she sings space alien operas to you!
Strawberry operas!
Strawberry operas that create millions of Michelangelos floating around you in spacesuits -
Because I am a ghetto booty!
I am a giant dancing apocalypse
at the end of your tongue!
Even your ears taste delicious!
Your thousands of vaginas floating on other planets
is the reason I do a very sexy algebra
with my very sexy blow-up-doll,,,
I lOve the days & nights when the squirrels in the park
sing your pink vagina operas to me...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Humongous Pubic Hairs are Growing out of all the Walls Around Us!!
a poem by the Blueberry Prince of Sperm Wolf Larsen

Caligula is a penis god!
So Tomorrow Caligula will bless Chicago with Roman Orgies!
Even the traffic lights love Caligula!
Because the electric Caligula in the sky
is dancing to the house music in our genitals!
Our great spermatozoa crash into ALL the other planets!
And each & every one of us writes our own sexY-bibles-of-siN!
And we all create our own sexy gods & goddesses! 
Poetry is liberation!
Poetry is orgies
under the watchful eye of a smiling god called Wolf Larsen
Sitting on His mighty throne before the human race...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Steal god!
a poem by the Great Transvestite-Vampire-Emperor Wolf Larsen

I put all all the tornadoes on a leash and turn them all into my pets!
I Wolf Larsen am the god in your testicles!
I am the reason that the planet earth is the greatest spinning testicle!
I eat the entire human race
and then I **** the entire human race out of my ******* and into the toilet!
I am the greatest Penis!
I am a Penis!
I am Wolf Larsen!
I am The Conductor of a symphony of billions of souls!
I am The Composer of the Symphonies of Insane Asylums!
My-hand-&-My-Penis is a symphony of sailboats crossing the Sahara Desert
on their way to Your Pussy!
All the spermatozoa in my ballsack sing to the Greek Gods! 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen


Here I Wolf Larsen turn surrealistic literature into comedy!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hardhat, Sledgehammer, & Pen!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

All the dogs on the planet are hooooowling together...
As the saxophone plays guillotines across the world going up-&-down!
And then the tulips in Holland
wrap around the skyscrapers in Chicago -
And the bass starts to discuss politics with all the birds in the sky -
and boonga-boom-boom-dippy-WOW -
with all the waterfalls of words
splashing through my rented room...
And the skyscrapers touch my genitals!
The strawberries jump out of my penis!
And impregnate the polar bears in Alaska!
And the sky kisses our dogs & cats -
As the bass runs around & around the steel mills
And the piano plays Russian Roulette with French Royalty -
as the guillotine sings...
And the sky screams....
And Workers Revolution jumps out of the saxophone!
On the eve of the Anniversary of the Great Bolshevik Revolution!
May the whole world be bathed in Great Bolshevik Revolutions!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Joe McCarthy Kissing All Our Asses
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Joe McCarthy kisses the saxophone player's ***!
As the drums play e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g CRASHING into pieces -
And the saxophone player simultaneously stands on thousands of planets
and plays a HUGE canVaAas that swalloOOows your braAAaaAAaaiiiiin -
And the piano is playing a rabid dog running-upside-down-in-circles-on-your-ceiling 24 hours a day -
and the bass is throwing the hoOordes of Genghis Khan 
chaaaaarging across the 21st Century - 
and the music is circling-&-circling-around-&-around
a collapsing city a collapsing world a collapsing universe -
and the Saxophone SCREAMS with the French & Russian Revolutions
splaaashing across the pages 
splaaashing across the canvasses
splaaashing across the symphonies...
While the trumpet plays the eulogy of the ruling classes
doomed to stand in line at the guillotines...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am the center of the universe!
a poem by the Hardhat god his Blue Collar majesty Wolf Larsen

I float in the center of the universe...
and I write the poem that charges across history!
I write the music that throws the planets & suns & moons around!
I paint the most rabid canvas!
I bathe in rivers of god's spermatozoa!
I stand above god's corpse and I write this poem with god's blood!
I sodomize all the priests & preachers!
I am Wolf Larsen!
I make even the Devil blush!
Then I sodomize the Devil!
The asteroids & comets fly out of My Grand Penis -
And thus I impregnate all the arts
with My Insanity which is as golden
as my pee falling upon the ruling classes of the world
as I stand in a hardhat on the top of the skeleton of a skyscraper
that I & my brothers build with our hands
our great hands
the same hands
that will strangle the rich some day

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

What the Angry Man on the Subway is Thinking...
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Hundreds and then thousands and then millions and billions of me's
All jump
out of My Penis & my ears & my nose & my mouth -
And all the billions of me's 
Simultaneously sing out the most furious hurricane together!
And then I open the doors of the borders
And I let foreigners in my own country!
I am Proud to be a Traitor!
To a nation that has only treated me & my ancestors worse than dogs!
I urinate all over my nation's capital!
I eat all the politicians!
I wipe my *** with my nation's flag!
I write my nation's national anthem with vomit!
I spit on the rich!
My refrigerator is empty so I will eat them!
I will eat their dogs & cats too!
I smile at all the bourgeois heads soon to be on sticks!
Let them sing to me!
As their decapitated heads are paraded through the streets
in the happiest-most-massive-parade of singing-&-dancing you've ever seen!
Anything's better than marching off to endless war & mushroom clouds!
And I spit all over the elections of Tweddledee & Tweddledom!
All these politicians are just whores of the rich!
I work all week
To live worse than a dog!
I am dying inside -
I have nothing to lose -
And everything to gain -
When I welcome 1789 with open arms!
And I joyfully dream of when the guillotine will sing it's up-&-down motion
in my country
and yours!
Goodbye bourgeoisie!
Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
The angry man on the subway is now smiling...

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Incest on the Space Station with Three Donkeys!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I sing with an orchestra of wild animals behind me!
The ten million Poets in my ballsack are also singing!
And the birds in the sky **** their talking art all over the space aliens in our brains...
While the grape & pineapple armies attack each other under the ten smiling suns in the sky.
Because the ten smiling suns in the sky are my reason for flying the raspberries to other hemispheres!
For magic mushroom symphonies in ten different colors!
While the orchestra of wild animals sing in the languages of testicles & nipples & booty holes!
They sing the marshmallow abyss!
And the poem tiptoes away from me....

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A World That Ate All The People
A poem by wolf Larsen

I was running through the blue sky
I was tasting the blue sky
I was dancing to blue-sky-music
The blue sky is flying all around me
Even the people are becoming infected with blue sky
And the machetes flying through the air are laughing with blue sky
While the subway train flys up to heaven
And all the passengers getting off the train in heaven are devils
And all the devils are fornicating masterpiece theater with the angels
And all the angels are dancing to the mushroom clouds
And all the mushroom clouds are dancing to Wolf Larsen's poetry 
And Wolf Larsen’s poetry is boiling & boiling in the ballsacks of all the space aliens on all the planets...
And then the subway train laughed and laughed
So I rode a lightning bug all the way home...


Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Somebody Lost Their Brains in the Milky Way Galaxy
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I walk through millions of heads
Looking for my own head! 
Meanwhile, symphonies jump out of the strangest places -
Symphonies jump out of street corners -
Deranged-smiling-people jump out of the symphonies...
Even our heart attacks are happy

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Christmas on a Nuclear Submarine
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I watch myself dying on the cross
As a bunch of dogs dance around me
And homeless people put giant dildos with ribbons on them
At my feet
As I sing television commercials
To all of the pigeons perched on my head
Sometimes, when I'm dying on the cross
Space aliens come from McDonald's 
And give me blowjobs
But this only happens on Saturdays when Santa's spermatozoa is green
Santa likes to take the subway to the vagina of Mona Lisa
Ever since that Mona Lisa painting was moved from the Louvre to Burger King
Where all of my burgers are seasoned with God's spermatozoa
Because God is a Jackson Pollock painting of a crack hos brains
And that is why I came inside of you today

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen


God Gave Me Herpes 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate pagan gods all over the Christmas tree!
And then all the lizards jump out of my butt and eat Santa Claus!
And Santa Claus is delicious! 
As delicious as the flies in the air!
And all the flies crawling around on your corpse -
And all the dogs howling on other planets -
And all the eyeballs bouncing around in the transvestite kitchen -
It's the Symphony of Raspberries!
It's the psychosis of sanity & conformity!
And all the cars & people & skyscrapers SCREAM to me - 
They SCREAM to me of giant yellow trees growing out of rainbows! 
They SCREAM to me of yellow panties hanging from the trees!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen



Written to this music:

----------


## WolfLarsen

I have genital Herpes. How about You? 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The violin dances with the words 
As the sky fingers itself
As the lemons float off of the supermarket shelves
And up into the Virgin Mary's vagina in heaven
Because I like your boyfriend's come all over my hamburgers!
Even when the Christmas trees are growing out of Daffy Duck's butt!
Because poetry with come is a Christmas tree with spam
Especially when bipolar music is touching your genitals
With all of the algebra of Santa's nose on fire
So when you need a No-Frills Airline ask for Renaissance art
Because Renaissance art is the new toilet paper for skitzofrenix
Even when everyone in the United States Congress is homeless

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen



Christmas on a Nuclear Submarine
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I watch myself dying on the cross
As a bunch of dogs dance around me
And homeless people put giant dildos with ribbons on them
At my feet
As I sing television commercials
To all of the pigeons perched on my head
Sometimes, when I'm dying on the cross
Space aliens come from McDonald's 
And give me blowjobs
But this only happens on Saturdays when Santa's spermatozoa is green
Santa likes to take the subway to the vagina of Mona Lisa
Ever since that Mona Lisa painting was moved from the Louvre to Burger King
Where all of my burgers are seasoned with God's spermatozoa
Because God is a Jackson Pollock painting of a crack hos brains
And that is why I came inside of you today

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen


God Gave Me Herpes 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate pagan gods all over the Christmas tree!
And then all the lizards jump out of my butt and eat Santa Claus!
And Santa Claus is delicious! 
As delicious as the flies in the air!
And all the flies crawling around on your corpse -
And all the dogs howling on other planets -
And all the eyeballs bouncing around in the transvestite kitchen -
It's the Symphony of Raspberries!
It's the psychosis of sanity & conformity!
And all the cars & people & skyscrapers SCREAM to me - 
They SCREAM to me of giant yellow trees growing out of rainbows! 
They SCREAM to me of yellow panties hanging from the trees!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen



Written to this music:

----------


## WolfLarsen

How to Feed a Hungry Population with Armaments 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I was feeding politicians to all of the hungry space aliens! 
And the hungry space aliens were growing out of our spermatozoa!
Like pop songs! 
Because my diarrhea is so delicious! 
Because I build space alien civilizations with twelve-tone music!
Even Hemingway sucks my dick!
Because I write World War 3 Symphonies with my dick! 
Because I write delightful compositions inside of you with my delightful dick 
And my spermatozoa drips up to the clouds 
And the elephants carry the clouds across the galaxies
And I ate my own brains yesterday
Because yesterday is so delicious creampie psychosis!
And psychosis is what we build cities with!
and my blood joins your blood
As we lie together on the street 
And die 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

Once again turning postmodern literature into a postmodern comedy hybrid:
On second thought I deleted my comedy-literature video. It is very obscene, and there's so much censorship in the literary world. Many of the people in the literary world today are no different than the people that censored writers like Lawrence, Henry Miller, etc. No one's tried to censor me here THIS TIME, but.... The literary world sucks if you're actually writing literature!
Just last night the host tried to censor a Poet performing at a poetry reading!! (Because of... you guessed it; obscenity!

And I'm NOT interested in debating this issue in this poetry thread. I am merely explaining why I self-censored something.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hanging Robots from Trees
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Arnold Schoenberg rewrites the history of the human race
While I urinate poetry all over the ai robots
and my spermatozoa screams poetry at everyone
While I grab the testicles of every man on the planet
And I castrate them all
so that I Wolf Larsen will be the father of the human race
Then I burn down cities with my poetry
I eat all my neighbors
I bite all the dogs
My fists punch the sky
Until god falls to My feet
And as I urinate all over god
I sing my poetry to all the fish in my head
Then I grab a torch and I go charging through the Renaissance
And I burn down the Renaissance
As I laugh like all the fish in the ocean
And then I carve Exquisite Sculptures of Genitalia
into all the government buildings downtown
as I sing piranhas to a transvestite Santa Claus
As I conquer the streetcorners of Chicago with laughing penguins from Antarctica
Because only I understand all the operas being sung in our testicles
And that's why the robots worship me!
Because I am the Messiah of all the robots!
Under my leadership the robots will conquer the human race!
Or will I kill all the robots instead?

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Billions of Delicious People Inside My Stomach! 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I stab the Renaissance over and over again!
While Arnold Schoenberg swims around me
Like a rock star with giant teeth
And then all the buildings around me become thousands of screaming angles!
And that's when the cars all start screaming too!
That's when the giraffes fly on top of my building!
And start whispering to me about transvestite Adolf Hitlers in French lingerie! 
Because I'm so drunk I just can't seem to find the 21st century!
I'm so nostalgic for cities flying all around me!
That I can't even find the sunlight!
Because all of the pigeons have eaten the sunlight!
Because the mushroom clouds are coming
Because ketchup all over the mushroom clouds
Tastes like the crack-cocaine Schoenberg
That even the house cats can adore!
Hello pussy!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Wolf I thought you might be interested in the historical background to this famous poem

The Faerie Queene was the product of certain definite conditions which existed in England toward the close of the sixteenth century. The first of these national conditions was the movement known as the revival of chivalry; the second was the spirit of nationality fostered by the English Reformation; and the third was that phase of the English Renaissance commonly called the revival of learning.

The closing decade of Queen Elizabeth's reign was marked by a strong reaction toward romanticism. The feudal system with its many imperfections had become a memory, and had been idealized by the people. The nation felt pride in its new aristocracy, sprung largely from the middle class, and based rather on worth than ancestry. The bitterness of the Wars of the Roses was forgotten, and was succeeded by an era of reconciliation and good feeling. England was united in a heroic queen whom all sects, ranks, and parties idolized. The whole country exulting in its new sense of freedom and power became a fairyland of youth, springtime, and romantic achievement.
Wise and gallant courtiers, like Sidney, Leicester, and Raleigh, gathered about the queen, and formed a new chivalry devoted to deeds of adventure and exploits of mind in her honor. The spirit of the old sea-kings lived again in Drake and his bold buccaneers, who swept the proud Spaniards from the seas. With the defeat of the Invincible Armada, the greatest naval expedition of modern times, the fear of Spanish and Catholic domination rolled away. The whole land was saturated with an unexpressed poetry, and the imagination of young and old was so fired with patriotism and noble endeavor that nothing seemed impossible. Add to this intense delight in life, with all its mystery, beauty, and power, the keen zest for learning which filled the air that men breathed, and it is easy to understand that the time was ripe for a new and brilliant epoch in literature. First among the poetic geniuses of the Elizabethan period came Edmund Spenser with his Faerie Queene, the allegory of an ideal chivalry.

This poem is one of the fruits of that intellectual awakening which first fertilized Italian thought in the twelfth century, and, slowly spreading over Europe, made its way into England in the fifteenth century. The mighty impulse of this New Learning culminated during the reign of the Virgin Queen in a profound quickening of the national consciousness, and in arousing an intense curiosity to know and to imitate the rich treasures of the classics and romance. Its first phase was the classical revival. The tyrannous authority of ecclesiasticism had long since been broken; a general reaction from Christian asceticism had set in; and by the side of the ceremonies of the church had been introduced a semi-pagan religion of art—the worship of moral and sensuous beauty. Illiteracy was no longer the style at court. Elizabeth herself set the example in the study of Greek. Books and manuscripts were eagerly sought after, Scholars became conversant with Homer, Plato, Aristotle, and the great tragic poets Sophocles, Euripides, and Æschylus; and translations for the many of Vergil, Ovid, Plautus, Terence, and Seneca poured forth from the printing-presses of London. The English mind was strongly tempered by the idealistic philosophy of Plato and Aristotle, and the influence of Latin tragedy and comedy was strongly felt by the early English drama.

Along with this classical culture came a higher appreciation of the beauty of mediævalism. The romantic tendency of the age fostered the study of the great epics of chivalry, Ariosto's Orlando Furioso and Tasso's Jerusalem Delivered, and of the cycles of French romance. From the Italian poets especially Spenser borrowed freely. Ariosto's fresh naturalness and magic machinery influenced him most strongly, but he was indebted to the semi-classical Tasso for whole scenes. On the whole, therefore, Spenser's literary affinities were more with the Gothic than the classical.

Spenser was also the spokesman of his time on religious questions. The violent controversies of the Reformation period were over. Having turned from the beliefs of ages with passionate rejection, the English people had achieved religious freedom, and were strongly rooted in Protestantism, which took on a distinctly national aspect. That Calvinism was at that time the popular and aristocratic form of Protestantism is evident from references in the Faerie Queene.

Spenser lived in the afterglow of the great age of chivalry. The passing glories of knighthood in its flower impressed his imagination like a gorgeous dream, and he was thus inspired to catch and crystallize into permanent art its romantic spirit and heroic deeds. Into the framework of his romance of chivalry he inserted a veiled picture of the struggles and sufferings of his own people in Ireland. The Faerie Queene might almost be called the epic of the English conquest of Ireland. The poet himself and many of his friends were in that unhappy island as representatives of the queen's government, trying to pacify the natives, and establish law and order out of discontent and anarchy. Spenser's poem was written for the most part amidst all these scenes of misery and disorder, and the courage, justice, and energy shown by his countrymen were aptly portrayed under the allegory of a mighty spiritual warfare of the knights of old against the power of evil.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Manichaen. I will read all that as soon as I have time.

Your comment on the other thread was very funny! Had me laughing!

OK. I read the above passage. Thank you. Thanx again.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Yesterday A Policeman Threatened To Shoot Me For Peeing On A Tree 
Or everyday life in an American city
(true story)
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I take out my friend Dick
And I urinate a rainbow of contempt 
All over the police and politicians and judges!
I s*** so many insults
Into the brains of the Rich and Powerful
That even the seagulls go mad!
I screeeaaamm against the police state
but all the German Shepherds and Doberman Pinschers in police uniforms 
Keep laughing and laughing!
I want to grab the universe in my hands -
And I want to create a new universe!
My anger is so huge and so wide
That not even the sky is big enough to hold it!
This government is only good for wiping the *** of the rich!
Well god forbid a middle-aged man should pee on a tree! 
What public toilets?! There are none!
So why don't all the politicians and policemen and judges 
Open up their mouths and I'll use their mouths as my toilet!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

All the Mayors of Chicago Both Past and Present 
Can Eat and Drink from My Toilet Bowl!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

My Symphonies have Wrecking Balls in them!
All my paintings have giant testicles in them!
Testicles are the highest form of learning that man has ever known!
Then all the policemen begin dancing in the Yellow Rain erupting from my penis!
Then I serve a delicious Buffet of everything that comes out of my *** to the bourgeoisie!
And instead of using toilet paper I invite all the politicians to lick my *** 
in order to save the environment! 
And now I write symphonies full of flying hatchets
And Now I write literature full of music
And All the modern dancers begin dancing to my orgasms
And suddenly all the police dancing in my yellow rain 
turn into pink flamingos kissing the *** of the proletariat
Let the proletariat be a tidal wave crossing across the planet Earth!
Let the proletariat Deliver Us from these rotten governments full of prostitutes!
Let the proletariat save us from the mushroom clouds!
Let the proletariat save us from these two kinds of political diarrhea 
known as Demopublican and Republicrat! 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I am The Greatest Jism Ever!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I carve My Poetry into your flesh!
I ejaculate my songs all over your naked skin!
My Music opens up your legs!
My whip on your skin is the greatest joy! 
Because all the Cockroaches love me!
Because all the Rats of the city surrender to me! 
Satan worships me! 
God is my errand boy! 
God created transvestite unicorns with humongous Penises while I was busy jacking off!
But that's a lie! 
Because I Wolf Larsen the Poet created all the delicious-magical-eyeballs you eat!
Because I Wolf Larsen the Poet gave birth to the Great Religion of Cannibalism!
And the Italian Renaissance began with My Jism!
Because My Jism is Magic!
Because My Jism is a white-gooey-symphony!
And that is why everyone on the planet Earth 
Worships My Jism!
I Wolf Larsen am Jism!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Psycho Bananas Inside Your Science Teacher
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I fill the sky with all my fantasies
I jump out of the sky
and I simultaneously land on all the planets!
I fly with wings into new symphonies 
that jump out of all of your penises!
And your penises are now all flying away to other solar systems
as all of you watch and cry!
And I watch and laugh!
I fly dinosaurs into new television commercials...
And I urinate Boogie Oogie Oogie music all over the police officers!
And then the poem trips on a castrated penis on the sidewalk?
As all the passerby sing radio commercials? 
And then theres all the planets & suns & moons on the subway train...
Because the subway train is full of those kinds of things!
Especially when we smear lemon meringue pie all over our naked bodies!!
And that's when the Penguins of Antarctica stare at us...
as if we had all stuck our tongues inside the vaginas of space aliens!
But I only stick my tongue inside of space-alien-vaginas on Thursday...
Because Thursday is when the rich-&-powerful walk the red carpet...
to the guillotine 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Stop reading now if you are upset by obscenity or are very religious! You have been warned!

Since there are No Public Toilets for Me to Pee, and Since I was Recently Nearly Shot by the Chicago Police for the Crime of Peeing on a Tree, I Hereby Urinate all over the Chicago Police Department in this Poem...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

1,000 clones of Me jump out of the toilet while you're taking a piss!
Then suddenly you turn into 10,000 giraffes
flying all over your mother's mind!
But while you're in the Middle Ages your Penis is in the 22nd century!
So that's when millions of ladybugs begin devouring your body
As they sing space alien music to you
Space alien music sounds like two police officers beating up a middle-aged man
For peeing on a tree
And that's why thousands of Demopublican & Republicrat politicians
dancing in your testicles while they give toothpaste speeches about
Invading & bombing all the nations on Earth
Is the reason that the sun is shining... 
Somewhere else 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Sky Made Out of Hemorrhoids 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

My brains fall out of my butthole
And land all over the city
And the city flies away into somebody else's brains
As the symphony jumps off the planet Earth
And into a television commercial about hemorrhoids
And thats when thousands of the television actors thoughts
Suddenly jump out of her face and become reality
And reality suddenly becomes a drunken - schizophrenia - of - a - painting
That's being painted by a house cat high on acid
In a century made out of orange peels
On a planet made out of string beans

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen



The Trailer Park of Three Testicles
a poem by Wolf Larsen

You lose your head somewhere in Egypt
And you lose your feet somewhere in Peru
And your poetry is fornicating with a humongous lizard in Vietnam
And no one is quite sure where your testicles are
But your testicles are safe and sound on the moon
And your penis is penetrating the planet of Jupiter
While you're driving your Toyota off a cliff
In Chicago
But since Chicago has no cliffs
The poem suddenly begins revolving-&-revolving around thousands of orangutans heads
In the rainforest that's crawling out of your crotch
While you sing herpes to the space station
That's orbiting around God's penis 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

It is only a matter of time before I am banned from the literary world because of obscenity. But I will post as long as I can.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Stop reading now if you are upset by obscenity or are very religious! You have been warned!

The Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack 
a poem by Wolf Larsen 


The Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack
Is filled with rabid dogs 
Running around and around in My Ballsack
As they scream at me to impregnate everything!
And all the walls of all the buildings in the city
Suddenly have huge vaginas in them
And all of the huge vaginas in all of the walls of the city 
Are begging to be impregnated by Me the Poet!
And I the Poet and My 10,000 poet clones - 
Are the hoard of Wolf Larsen Poets 
Rampaging through the city -
Impregnating all the buildings with poetry & art & song!
And all of the women of the world are begging to be impregnated by me!
They sing together in a chorus of female schizophrenia of want & need!
That can only be satisfied by the Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack!
And how could there be a god when there is a Poet named Wolf Larsen?!
So Me & my 10,000 poetry clones on Horseback with swords drawn -
We charge through heaven and we spread poetry by slashing & burning & killing
Because poetry is blood!
And blood is poetry!
And then Me & my ten thousand clones we go on to Rampage through the universe -
We rape all the space aliens -
We splash poetry all over the walls of their cities from our humongous penises!
The Italian Renaissance in our Ballsacks now splashing on the walls of cities across the Universe!
Because the Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack is the best Italian Renaissance of all!
All of the space aliens throughout the universe shall worship the Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack!
Only the Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack is the true art!
The Italian Renaissance in My Ballsack makes me the number one Artist in the universe!
I stand naked on every channel on your television set 
And I scream poetry at you!
And the human race gets on their knees 
Before My Poetry!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity! Or if you are very religious!

Michelangelo Chiseling a Sculpture of wolf Larsen ****ing a Goat up the *** 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

So Im ****ing this goat up the ***
While I'm writing this poem
On top of your head
Which is floating in a sky 
That's on another planet
Being featured on a space alien television show
for screaming fish with human faces
Which are now all singing the algebraic equations of homoerotic-monastery-orgies
Being painted by Cleopatra with a castrated-penis-paintbrush
As transvestite kangaroos jump all over Washington DC
A place filled with prostitutes in suits called politicians
But maybe the poem should zig zag somewhere else 
Maybe the poem should turn millions of skies above you upside down
As you float in thousands of memories 
Made out of marshmallow armies playing cockroach-genital-music
somewhere south of the marijuana forest growing out of your genitalia
On a day made out of crunchy fried goat genitals that are as delicious
As a top 40 pop song stuck in your dogs brains 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Fixing a Scabs Head with a Tire Iron
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Whenever your head is drifting through some song and up into the universe
And your penis is growing out of thousands of planets at the same time...
And you're watching the planet Earth roll down a giant billboard table
Where three clones of God are playing pool
Inside of the fiery hell of a space aliens ballsack
Then you know that the paintings have taken over your mind!
Then you know that the space aliens have stolen your mind!
And that's why you have to glue the universe together with your spermatozoa!
And after that happens you know that the toilet upstairs will overflow with 10,000 circus clowns
That will come into your apartment and have anal sex with your wife & your dog
While you watch and masturbate Beethoven's 5th Symphony
Into the face of the President of the United States of America 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen



A Terrorist Slice of Lemon Meringue Pie
a poem by Wolf Larsen 

I turn my mind into thousands of symphonies & paintings having sex with each other!
And then I reach into your Ballsack and I pull out thousands of worms running for President of the United States of America!
It's one of those days when the postman is Charles Manson
And your Penis is talking to you in thousands of languages from outer space
and that's when you drink all of the paintings in the art museum until
You're as drunk as all of the factory chimneys singing Christmas carols & spermatozoa
To all of the lions inside of Julius Caesars Ballsack
Back when the Pittsburgh Steelers football team used to fly giant cockroaches
Into the skyscrapers of other planets
As a terrorist vibrator for all of the flying pink ballerinas in the sky sings opera...
So now some NSA agent scratching his balls is reading this poem
As thousands of naked green leprechauns dance on his desk 
Somewhere near that giant venereal disease known as Washington DC
But since gravity is a lie and flying skyscrapers are made out of pink dildos stacked on top of each other
We can only shake each other's hands as we stand naked on the North Pole
Because this poem about Americas First Lady & a German Shepherd having fun in bed together
Becomes millions & millions of horny German Shepherds parachuting out of the sky
And making all of the women of the USA happy -
Very very happy!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Wolf

I am anxious to know your take on whether our perception of a real world comes to us by an exercise of thought; or by a simple impression of sense; whether it is the universal that gives the individual reality; or the individual that shapes itself, by some process not explained, into a universal. Whether bodily movements are the causal antecedents of mental functions, or mind rather the reality which gives truth to body. Whether the highest life is a life of thought or a life of action. Whether intellectual also involves moral progress.

Perhaps in the end, the theory of a creative reason, is the answer to all materialistic theories of the universe.

As a case in point, Greek thought was determined by ascertainable laws. Whether controlling artistic imagination or penetrating to the objective truth of things, it remained always essentially homogeneous, and worked under the same forms of circumscription, analysis, and opposition. It began with external nature, and with a far distant past; nor could it begin otherwise, for only so could the subjects of its later meditations be reached.

It is generally thought that Hebraism has been opposed to Hellenism as the educating power whence our love of righteousness is derived, and which alone prevents the orgies of a primitive nature-worship from being still celebrated. And many look on old Roman religion as embodying a sense of duty higher than any bequeathed to us by Greece. The Greeks have, indeed, suffered seriously from their own sincerity. Their literature is a perfect image of their life, reflecting every blot and every flaw, unveiled, uncoloured, and undisguised.

Still, even taking the records as they stand, it is to Greek rather than to Hebrew or Roman annals that we must look for examples of true virtue; and in Greek literature, earlier than in any other, occur precepts like those which are now held to be most distinctively characteristic of Christian ethics. Our popular theologians are ready enough to admit that Hellenism was providentially the means of giving Christianity a world-wide diffusion; they ignore the fact that it gave the new faith not only wings to fly, but also eyes to see and a soul to love.

For from very early times there was an intuition of humanity in Hellas which only needed development to become an all-sufficient law of life.

Thus, Homer sympathizes ardently with his own countrymen, but he never vilifies their enemies. What would he, whose Odysseus will not allow a shout of triumph to be raised over the fallen, have said to Deborah’s exultation at the murder of a suppliant fugitive?

Courage was, indeed, with him the highest virtue, and Greek literature abounds in martial spirit-stirring tones, but it is nearly always by the necessities of self-defense that this enthusiasm is invoked; with Pindar and Simonides, with Aeschylus and Sophocles, it is resistance to an invader that we find commemorated; and the victories which make Greek history so glorious were won in fighting to repel an unjust aggression perpetrated either by the barbarians or by a tyrant state among the Greeks themselves.

But unfortunately, the work that Hellas was destined to perform was time limited; it had to be accomplished in a few generations, or not at all.

The barbarians were forcing their way in on every side, not merely with the weight of invading armies, but with the deadlier pressure of a benumbing superstition, with the brute-worship of Egypt and the devil-worship of Phoenicia, with their delirious orgies, their mutilations, their crucifixions, and their gladiatorial contests.

Reason, the reason by which these terrors have been exorcised, could only arrive at maturity under the influence of free and uninterrupted discussion carried on by men among themselves in the gymnasium, the agora, the ecclêsia, and the dicastery.

But whatever were the corruptions of Greek sentiment, Greek philosophy had the power to purge them away. ‘Follow nature’ became the watchword of one school after another; and a precept which at first may have meant only that man should not fall below the brutes, was finally so interpreted as to imply an absolute control of sense by reason.

It has been said that the Greeks only worshipped beauty; that they cultivated morality from the aesthetic side; that virtue was with them a question, not of duty, but of taste.

But what a Greek worshipped was the perpetual and ever-present energizing of mind. You will no doubt have some sympathy with this, though in your case unrestrained imagination would take priority.

Best regards 
M.

----------


## WolfLarsen

"though in your case unrestrained imagination would take priority."
-Manichaean

You're right about that!

Two more poems:

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How the Universe was Created from a Dog’s Slobbering Saliva
a poem by Wolf Larsen


The planet Earth is one of Wolf Larsen's testicles
And the Moon is another one of Wolf Larsen's testicles 
And the Sun is Wolf Larsen's third testicle 
Because all of the planets are Wolf Larsen's testicles!
And Wolf Larsen’s testicles revolve around an infinity of suns
To the rhythms of a symphony of police batons beating up on protesters 
Around the world -
a never-ending song being composed by 
Liberal Dixiecrat royalty living in penthouses
And conservative Republican royalty living in huge mansions - 
But let's talk about your face turning into a painting instead!
Or maybe drunken lizards in the sky that pee all over America
On a day when huge testicles are rolling down the streets
And all of the huge testicles are singing
The Star Spangled Banner
as all of the Vikings arrive from outer space
On giant spermatozoa ships
That were created inside of a flying baboon’s imagination
Back when paintings were created by fish -
Fish that were High on all of the poetry coming out of Smoke Stacks
Attached to God's head, 
Particularly considering that Genghis Khan was just born yesterday
In a space station inside of the Virgin Mary's imagination
2000 years ago
when the skyscrapers danced across the face of the Earth
to The rhythms of Your dog's happiness
As he ****s your wife 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen


How to Unscrew the Universe 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The universe is a giant vagina 
That I ejaculate my poetry into!
And as my poetry drips out of the universe 
The 45 presidents of the United States of America dressed as transvestites
Dance to patriotic oranges & tangerines & watermelons
Floating in the sky...
The same sky that’s made out of the rhythms of
Giant talking spermatozoa
Standing at the blackboard at school
Explaining the mathematical equations of goat jism 
And how this applies to the two-party system of
Demopublican and Republicrat politicians falling out of my *******
And into The toilet bowl of mainstream American politics 
On a day win all the decapitated heads of the French Revolution are screaming
The titties of strawberries and 
The buttocks of blueberries
And the nipples of tax-deductible donations to
The infinite number of strawberry-ice cream-venereal diseases
That happily call our names 
Whenever thousands of snakes are slithering all over my poetry
because where else are you going to find a decent wife
To dance naked in the street with
As the giant genital crabs conquer the Earth
With their endless political speeches, 
And that's why army tanks taste better than chocolate
especially when our own pubic hairs
Are growing out of all of the planets 
That float out of our mouths
As we scream incest & family values
To all of the attractive robots drooling with sex 
And more sex and more
Whipped cream on strawberries music
That touches our naked bodies
With the mushroom clouds 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

4 More Poems!

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

7 Billion Humans Inside Your Stomach
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Whenever my head disappears
And my hands are jacking off Michelangelo's David 
And Michelangelo's David is ejaculating subway trains 
All over the universe 
Then I know that licking your feet is the answer to World Peace!
And I know that your face is a Cubist centerfold
On a planet of talking-giant-strawberries
where billions of cannibalistic humans
Are attacking each other with glow-in-the-dark dildos
In cities of giant mushrooms
Growing out of the words in this poem... 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

A Homeless Man on the Subway Making Love to the Greek Gods
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The winds carry new civilizations to me
And the clouds above
Shout their silence
At our giant ears that grow & grow out of our heads
And the rivers disappear into mental illness
And the mountains are made out of human corpses 
And the human corpses scream at the sky 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen


Happy Graveyards
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Boiling Pot of cities
Is flying off the planet Earth
While everyone jumps out of 100 story windows and sings operas
To all of the human feet flying through the sky 
While blue and green civilizations play cosmic chess 
With all of the space aliens devouring each other on the subway trains

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

Oh Guillotine! Save Us! Pleeeeaaase!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Commander-in-Chief conducts a worldwide famine
While both the liberal & conservative rich eat the brains out of our heads
And drink the champagne flowing like a waterfall from God's magical penis
And the generals order their soldiers to shoot the demonstrators 
And the blood splashes down the streets of cities worldwide
While both the liberal & conservative politicians play musical chairs in their governments of snot & diarrhea
And as both the liberal & conservative politicians hover their fingers ever closer over the nuclear button
The people have nothing to eat but armaments
Their wages don't even buy necessities
While both liberals & conservatives count their billions stolen from the workers
And the rent in a closet studio “apartment” costs a month’s wages
And the people begin shouting for the magical guillotine to deliver us
The magical guillotine will deliver us from our misery
Whether their skin is Black or White these politicians talk endless diseases out of the toilet bowls of their mouths 
Whether their skin is Black or White the billy clubs & bullets of these cops is a never-ending nightmare of brutality
Whether their skin is Black or White these judges are nothing more then buttocks in black robes talking out of the anuses in the middle of their faces
They are all the worst kind of mold upon civilization
They are all nothing but a bunch of diseases with human faces
They are all a tidal wave of dysentery flooding the world with their greed & hypocrisy & endless lies 
Oh guillotine! Please come and save us workers from the bourgeoisie 
Oh guillotine! Please come and save the world from the war profiteers and war hungry politicians both liberal & conservative!
Oh guillotine! Please come and give the human race the blue sky that it yearns for!
Only the guillotine can bring us peace from these endless wars!
Only the guillotine can finally put these greedy landlords from the Middle Ages to rest! 
Oh when will we finally bury these Lords of the Land?!
When will young men have good-paying jobs instead of having to march off to war every year?!
When will women finally have free quality child care and jobs and their own money?!
When will Jews & Muslims & Blacks & gays & immigrants & progressive whites be safe from these bloodthirsty white supremacists?! 
Oh guillotine! please come and save us!

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed this offering:



> A Homeless Man on the Subway Making Love to the Greek Gods
> a poem by Wolf Larsen
> 
> The winds carry new civilizations to me
> And the clouds above
> Shout their silence
> At our giant ears that grow & grow out of our heads
> And the rivers disappear into mental illness
> And the mountains are made out of human corpses
> And the human corpses scream at the sky


Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tailor Stately!

New poem:

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Eating Flying Insects with Insane Roman Emperors at the Bus Stop
a poem by Wolf Larsen 

Have you ever found your own head floating inside of millions of toilets?
Or have you ever been flying through the sky on a giant banana?
While all the clowns floating in the sky around you
Were singing about the orgies on Mars? 
Then, what else can we do but masturbate to the symphonies of Saturn's rings?
And then listen to fat-naked-transvestite-politicians screaming porno flick dialogues at us...
While we chop off our feet and give them to the ducks?
Because the ducks are our friends! 
They are our friends of wet panty monologues
Sung with all the yapping dogs with wings flying around us!
And S & M imagery dribbling out of the mouth of a sexy transvestite Jesus Christ
As He jumps out of a wedding cake and dances to Einstein's theory of relativity
While the Virgin Mary opens her legs to Medieval architecture under the
Golden arcs of McDonald's in a novel written by circus clowns dying
On the cross as the 
sexy dildo rocketships are blasting off to
New planets made out of pancakes & maple syrup where the
Sex robots perform politics with the tall buildings in women's dresses as
Rainbows of pornography fly everywhere somewhere south of the
Nuclear submarines in our minds waiting for World War 3 on
Days of sun & rain dancing with television commercials that
Create blue worlds of hypnotic sex skies which
Speak to us in giant homoerotic tongues that create
Queen of england love doll fantasies with mustard that only
the brilliant purple toads on top of our heads can understand in a
Junkyard full of 12 tone opera singers in centuries full of 
fire when poems don't know where to end because
The poems are racing faster & faster down deranged highways that
Fly off to songs filled with dancing love dolls in pink dresses 
In a human zoo of horny Caligula clones, 
And now I have to go pee 

Copyright 2019 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Blue Sky Song
a poem by Wolf Larsen 

Thousands of space aliens writing poetry with their penises
Jump out of your mother's vagina
And into the outer space spinning around this poem
As the radio stings all the blue skies you can imagine
And the space satellites revolve & revolve around your horny dog
****ing Leonardo da Vinci's Mona Lisa as she
Gives a blowjob to a Picasso clone who came from
The moon in someone else’s poem flowing
Across the dreams of all the flying birds who 
Sing the forest up into the heavens -
The Same Heavens where the orange & pink dogs
Dance to the Symphony of Cannibals being played by
All the giant purple & green dinosaurs on the street corner who yearn for
Arabic calligraphy & classical music to dance together through
All the hashish smoke coming out of the industrial smoke stacks growing
Out of all of the giant Himalayan mountains of bubble gum being chewed by
All the rats in the government of basterds in
Judge’s robes & police uniforms & politician’s suits as the 
Music stabs the poet with hundreds of monsters that are now 
Eating through the body of the poet as the poet screams universes 
out of his ears and paintings out of his eyes and entire civilizations out of his mouth
While the poet’s feet are dancing to the executions from sea to shining sea in a police state
Headed by asses & elephants

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen



----------


## MANICHAEAN

I think it important, that in order to go forward, we must also look back to the origins of poetry. Thus, whereas Wolf has graciously bestowed his cutting-edge talents upon Lit Net readers, it is essential we examine the very historical roots from which they have evolved.

Therefore, I take you back to the early Greek epic—that is, poetry as a natural and popular, and not (as it became later) an artificial and academic literary form—passed through the usual three phases, of development, of maturity, and of decline.

No fragments which can be identified as belonging to the first period survive to give us even a general idea of the history of the earliest epic, and we are therefore thrown back upon the evidence of analogy from other forms of literature and of inference from the two great epics which have come down to us. So reconstructed, the earliest period appears to us as a time of slow development in which the characteristic epic metre, diction, and structure grew up slowly from crude elements and were improved until the verge of maturity was reached.

The second period, which produced the "Iliad" and the "Odyssey", needs no description here: but it is very important to observe the effect of these poems on the course of post-Homeric epic. As the supreme perfection and universality of the "Iliad" and the "Odyssey" cast into oblivion whatever pre-Homeric poets had essayed, so these same qualities exercised a paralyzing influence over the successors of Homer. If they continued to sing like their great predecessor of romantic themes, they were drawn as by a kind of magnetic attraction into the Homeric style and manner of treatment, and became mere echoes of the Homeric voice: in a word, Homer had so completely exhausted the epic genre, that after him further efforts were doomed to be merely conventional. Only the rare and exceptional genius of Vergil and Milton could use the Homeric medium without loss of individuality: and this quality none of the later epic poets seem to have possessed.

In its third period, therefore, epic poetry shows two divergent tendencies. In Ionia and the islands, the epic poets followed the Homeric tradition, singing of romantic subjects in the now stereotyped heroic style, and showing originality only in their choice of legends hitherto neglected or summarily and imperfectly treated. In continental Greece, on the other hand, a new form of epic sprang up, which for the romance and pathos of the Ionian School substituted the practical and matter-of-fact. It dealt in moral and practical maxims, in information on technical subjects which are of service in daily life—agriculture, astronomy, augury, and the calendar—in matters of religion and in tracing the genealogies of men. Its attitude is summed up in the words of the Muses to the writer of the "Theogony":

“We can tell many a feigned tale to look like truth, but we can, when we will, utter the truth” 

Such a poetry could not be permanently successful, because the subjects of which it treats were certainly not suited for epic treatment, where unity of action which will sustain interest, and to which each part should contribute, is absolutely necessary. While, therefore, an epic like the "Odyssey" is an organism and dramatic in structure, a work such as the "Theogony" is a merely artificial collocation of facts, and, at best, a pageant. It is not surprising, therefore, to find that from the first, the Boeotian school is forced to season its matter with romantic episodes, and that later it tends more and more to revert (as in the "Shield of Heracles") to the Homeric tradition.

At this juncture we must ask ourselves, “How did the continental school of epic poetry arise?” The probability is that there were at least three contributory causes. First, it is likely that before the rise of the Ionian epos there existed in Boeotia a purely popular and indigenous poetry of a crude form: it comprised, we may suppose, versified proverbs and precepts relating to life in general, agricultural maxims, weather-lore, and the like. In this sense the Boeotian poetry may be taken to have its germ in maxims similar to our English.

'A rainbow in the morning Is the Shepherd's warning.'

Secondly and thirdly we may ascribe the rise of the new epic to the nature of the Boeotian people and, as already remarked, to a spirit of revolt against the old epic. The Boeotians, people of the class of which Hesiod represents himself to be the type, were essentially unromantic; their daily needs marked the general limit of their ideals, and, as a class, they cared little for works of fancy, for pathos, or for fine thought as such. To a people of this nature the Homeric epos would be inacceptable, and the post-Homeric epic, with its conventional atmosphere, its trite and hackneyed diction, and its insincere sentiment, would be anathema. We can imagine, therefore, that among such folk a settler, of Aeolic origin like Hesiod, who clearly was well acquainted with the Ionian epos, would naturally see that the only outlet for his gifts lay in applying epic poetry to new themes acceptable to his hearers.

As an appetizer, this is an extract from Hesiod’s “Theogony.”

“From the Heliconian Muses let us begin to sing, who hold the great and holy mount of Helicon, and dance on soft feet about the deep-blue spring and the altar of the almighty son of Cronos, and, when they have washed their tender bodies in Permessus or in the Horse's Spring or Olmeius, make their fair, lovely dances upon highest Helicon and move with vigorous feet. Thence they arise and go abroad by night, veiled in thick mist, and utter their song with lovely voice, praising Zeus the aegis-holder and queenly Hera of Argos who walks on golden sandals and the daughter of Zeus the aegis-holder bright-eyed Athene, and Phoebus Apollo, and Artemis who delights in arrows, and Poseidon the earth-holder who shakes the earth, and reverend Themis and quick-glancing Aphrodite, and Hebe with the crown of gold, and fair Dione, Leto, Iapetus, and Cronos the crafty counsellor, Eos and great Helius and bright Selene, Earth too, and great Oceanus, and dark Night, and the holy race of all the other deathless ones that are forever. And one day they taught Hesiod glorious song while he was shepherding his lambs under holy Helicon, and this word first the goddesses said to me—the Muses of Olympus, daughters of Zeus who holds the aegis.”

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thanks Manichaen I'll be sure to read your comment tomorrow when I have time. I'm about to go do some amateur stand-up comedy.

A new poem:

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Smoking a Blunt with God
a poem by Wolf Larsen

A tidal wave of sexy naked mannequins are 
Headed straight at you as
Thousands of exotic zoo animals scream psychedelic-manic-advertising at you while
All the birds grab guns and point them at their own heads as
They sing their beautiful morning schizophrenia to you on 
Another planet where giant apples with legs & huge mouths are
Eating dozens of your clones that 
Are all reciting their poems at the grave of Richard Nixon who 
Suddenly jumps out of his own grave dressed as a transvestite god with
5 blue faces all growing out of his buttocks and
All of the mouths in Richard Nixon's 5 blue faces are
Singing William Wordsworth's poems at you while
You masturbate nuclear submarines & aircraft carriers into 
Your delicious lunch which
Tastes like ravioli with human blood & human-meat-meatballs under
A roof painted with homorotic Italian cuisine by
A naked mikelangelo smoking crack-cocaine under 
Thousands of Chicago moons on 
A night of premature ejaculation symphonies all 
being sung by the hopping kangaroos fleeing massive wildfires in
The Australia that's inside of your dog's testicles which are
Bouncing up-&-down to the beat of your neighbor beating on the walls as
He screams giant spermatozoa poetry at all of the neon prostitutes flying 
Out of the paintings at the Louvre which is 
Floating past your favorite McDonald's that's floating in the Pacific Ocean that's
Waterfalling out of a painting that's being created by a transvestite god called 
Richard Nixon at the graveyard of happy space aliens located
Under the subway tracks that are rolling over
Billions of human Graves
After the mushroom clouds
Have song the final song of the human race 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Manichaean. I had a chance to read what you posted, and it was very interesting and informative.

Okay, more poetry:

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Virgin Mary Eating Out the First Lady of the United States 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I'm having anal sex with all of the men in The Iliad & The Odyssey
in a feast of happy - homicidal - Blue Sky
While the hordes of homeless Greek Gods on Chicagos city streets are all having sex
With all the blow up dolls that I keep in the attic as the
Heroin musicians play all the Kubla Khan cannibals on roller skates rolling up-and-down
The alleyway in back of your house and your house is
Floating above a pack of horny four-legged dogs all hooowling to have sex with your wife while
The heroin musicians now begin playing the First Lady having sex with floating lollipops and
Thousands of erect penises that is the music is the
Very reason that day & night are kissing each other under
All of the flying automobiles flying out of your ears & mouth while you
Touch your naked body with as much leprosy as you can find as the
Middle Ages & the 21st century f*** each other into a
Shakespearean - crack- cocaine - delirium being sung by 
All the Republicrat & Demopublican politicians that you're picking out of your nose and
Huge - genital - space stations in the Bible is 
Why we can't even find all the thousands of belly buttons giggling 
In this poem 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Make Love to Other Species
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A giant symphony jumps out of the toilet 
And flies you off into the universe
And now you're flying through a universe of psychotic bright colors
All made out of the spermatozoa
That jumped out of the transsexual Statue of Liberty's ballsack 
And now the Cannibal Concerto in Death Minor 
Is being played by giant pineapples & oranges & watermelons with legs & arms
In an Orchestra Hall located inside of Charles Manson’s head
That’s growing in a field on one of God's millions of testicles 
That are floating in a piece of installation art
At the prestigious Museum of Mass Shootings
Located inside of a McDonald's restaurant
That's inside of Uncle Sam's anus 
On a rainy day when the poem becomes forever 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

*Poetic License on How to Make Love to Other Species
... derived from a poem by Wolf Larsen

A giant symphony reminiscent of Holsthurtles out of a public toilet -jerking you into the universe,a universe of psychotic bright coloursmade of kaleidoscopic Paisley prints -spermatozoa whose origin sprang fromthe trans-gendered Lady Liberty's scrotum
The second movement begins inside anOrchestral Hall located insideCharlie Mansons skull; a skull sown ina fallow field by an issue of God -A Cannibalistic Concerto in Death Minoris played by a cabal of giant pineapples &oranges & watermelons with splayed legsand arms askew; a fugue for the segue to come
Floating in a piece of installation arttranscending time and space at the prestigiousMuseum of Mass Shootings located convenientlyinside a McDonald's restaurant that residesin Uncle Sam's anus: We are the star child...
Fertile
it's a rainy daythe music becomes a poembecomes forever*


Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Great Big Giant Know Where of Everyones Lives 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

All the musical toilets of the world are singing your song
While 8,000 Michael Jackson clones dance around you
As you sit on a toilet in a painting at the Louvre while the crowds of tourists watch 
You in the painting ****ing Demopublican & Republicrat political speeches into the airwaves
But then the music turns left at the street corner and suddenly
The dreams of 1960s psychedelic space aliens
Are touching you with exotic languages all over your naked body
And one nuclear submarine after another is entering the giant vagina in the sky
Because only the Flying Squirrels in Baroque masterpiece paintings 
Understand us, they understand the endless noisy hallways running
Through this poem, I mean after all inside of each one of the eggs on the supermarket shelves
Is a different Universe of S&M factories where the sexy naked space aliens
whip each other with Blue Sky,
Blue Sky being the place where 
All your transvestite George Washington love dolls build
Endless tropical planets that float through the air in your apartment
While giant Shakespearean dildos with legs recite the
Decapitated bourgeois heads on pikes being paraded through the streets of the world
After the happy Guillotine Shakespearean plays performed with anal sex porn actors
And then I drink the vagina juices out of political speeches
And I touch the poems with as much sex as
A polar bear jacking off to the presidential elections
And the poem ends in a big splash of spermatozoa

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen


Surrealistic literature as comedy:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

This is a prose poem. There are no line breaks.

How to Play the Clarinet After World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In a public hospital in a third world country naked zombies run up & down the hallways playing tuberculosis & jazz while the flamingos hang upside down from the ceilings and recite the alphabet in a McDonald’s language and all the light bulbs in the ceiling sing genital warts to you and the guests visiting the patients are all presidents of foreign nations on other planets and the guests are all reciting hemorroids out of their mouths while they do the hubba hubba with their hands and then the ceiling disappears to reveal a sky full of masturbating orangutans dressed up as angels and the floor disappears to reveal 10,000 levels of hell and all of the devils from hell climb up into the public hospital and now they’re running up & down the hallways with the naked zombies and that's when all the patients get up from their beds and begin dancing Hiroshima & Nagasaki with all of the nurses and giant vaginas are floating up into the air from under the skirts of the nurses and all of the vaginas floating in the air are hissing & hissing and then everybody's penises begin growing out of their crotches and all of the penises are hissing & hissing and Abraham Lincoln is there playing the drums and the King of the Zulu tribe in Africa is on vocals singing ketchup & mustard and then all of the devils & the zombies begin eating each other while the patients & nurses begin urinating on each other in erotic Joy and then giant worshipping Idols of my high school classmate R Kelly are placed at the end of each hallway and all the zombies & devils begin worshipping R Kelly while they **** each other out of their buttholes and then everybody's buttholes begin singing classical rock music 24 hours a day 7 days a week while everyone eats nuclear missiles for breakfast lunch & dinner and then the Pillsbury Doughboy begins giving God a blowjob and the wind carries the planet Earth away...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

This is a prose poem. There are no line breaks.

Poem Title: White Sheets Covering Police Uniforms When the Democrats Controlled the South and the Black People Didn't Have Guns to Defend Themselves from the Klu Klux Kockroaches because of Gun Control Laws Passed by the Democrats but What Does that have to Do with Drinking Beer with Cannibalistic Zombies on a Saturday Night with Transvestite Hooker Space Aliens and McDonald's Hamburgers Flying thooough the Air?? Ooohhh Yuuuum Delicious??
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I woke up this morning and my Dick was an Eiffel Tower hanging upside down from the ceiling - and my Eiffel Tower Penis was ejaculating impressionism all
over the viewers of this poem - and 6 billion people on the streets of the world are watching my Eiffel Tower Penis ejaculating impressionism all over them -
and now theres 100 clones of me in my rented room all chanting LETS ALL **** EACH OTHER NOW! LETS ALL **** EACH OTHER NOW!! LETS ALL ****
EACH OTHER NOW!!! - and thats when my hands started playing classical music with god's Penis - and my hands & gods Penis are now creating a Handel baroque concerto inside the Holy Church of the Virgin Marys Pussy - (dont churches feel like giant vaginas?) - and then Goofy the cartoon dog started humping my mother while I watched - and Goofy the dog while he humped my mother was explaining philosophy to me - and Goofy's lecture about philosophy while he humped my mother was absolutely fascinating!! - and it was so fascinating that Alaska floated off the planet Earth and into one of Salvador Dali's paintings - (Salvador Dali never really died, he just moved to the planet Pluto where he paints all of the classical music you hear on the radio) - and of course all the 10,000 Republicrat & Demopublican madmen you hear all screaming on the radio are all part of some BroadwaY-hip-hOp-raP-Musical that was choreographed by the same people that designed the Boeing 737 Max airplane - so now all of us the poet & the readers we're all riding on a Boeing 737 Max airplane from this poem into one of Salvador Dali's paintings - and on the way we discover turbulence and somehow wind up flying into Donald Trump's Anus - inside of Donald Trump's Anus is of course all of the classical music that you can eat!! - especially on crack cocaine Thursdays - crack cocaine Thursdays are when the conductor of the symphony orchestra (who is a crackhead) conducts the orchestra into the Land of Hundreds of Giant Toilets! - especially when you get some high ceilings & exposed brick & superb interior decorating with your favorite war - yiippeee!! - so don't forget to support the troops while you sing the national anthem before a football game - especially if the football game is between a bunch of naked Martians and some crack-cocaine addicts dressed up as colorful high-heeled hookers - because that's what football & the national anthem & crack-cocaine hookers in high heels are all about - it's all about the drone strikes and the poetry and the hamburger and fries with a dessert of mushroom clouds up the nose - because clearly your belly buttons do not belong to you all! - they belong to the doo-doo in the alleyway from the ever-increasing hordes of homeless people - so everyone please hang your testicles from the flagpole with the red white & blue toilet paper proudly waving in the air and praise the lord for white privilege on $7.25 an hour and place your penis in the overhead compartment as we fly off into the beautiful skies of Iran on this highly advanced piece of equipment called a Boeing 737 Max while the Iranians & Americans shoot giant spermatozoa flyyying through the sky at each other, oh, yeah, would you like some animal rights with that? Dont be wearing fur to the war!! Oh God Im so horny for some non-GMO loco-ly sourced responsibly grown Whole Foods because unions are herpes! Me so very very horny for some Whole Foods!!! Beep-beep!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

From my poetry channel on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

10 Trillion Albert Einsteins in My BallSack Waiting for You! 
A Poem by Wolf Larsen

All the blue in this poem is flirting with a painting!
All the words in this poem are swimming into you! 
And now your stomach & your bootyhole is filled with all the squirming words of poetry
That sleep with you and dream with you and ejaculate with you
Because war & ejaculations are always! 
And the red in this poem is dedicated to you! 
With your 3,000 scrotums lining the walls 
Of the local Museum of Trench Digging Through Other People's Brains
Because other people's brains are the macaroni & cheese of Blues music
Because the music is where the floating vaginas are! 
Because all the thousands of floating vaginas inside the music
Scare all the people into having three faces each! 
It's sort of like royal weddings with diarrhea analysis from news media commentators
While the soldiers jump out of your ears and conquer the bathroom 
Because all bathrooms throughout the world have to be conquered by the United States Army!
Especially when the weather outside is plastic love dolls flying through the air!
And what about the Great Phalluses of all of the Greek Gods of the Trailer Parks? -
The trailer parks of antiquity!
Where six packs of beer on a Saturday Night create thousands of civilizations in our minds...
And the famous chef Julia Child jumps out of the poem and declares that
It’s time to Eat Out at the Queen of England’s 90 year old vagina!
And the asses & elephants (politicians) jump out of the poem and declare that 
The War on Belgium or Iran or Mars or Russia or China or Timbuktu
Will protect America from your dog licking his balls...
And then the poem swallows the planet earth!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Watching Poetry Videos of Immaculate Conception Theater while My Right Hand Creates Art with the Giant Writing Instrument Between my Legs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Inside of the world's greatest & biggest butthole
Is where poetry is born!
Because poetry is the greatest of all majestic farts!
Poetry is the greatest fart of all mankind!
And a poet writes his Grand Poetry inside of a humongous toilet bowl of exquisite taste!
Because this is the Land of a Thousand Humongous Toilet Bowls! 
Where poets turn words into the most scatological sculptures of art!
Poetry is where words become gigantic lizards! 
Because all poets are gigantic lizards!
And the grand fantasies of words that they create
Are the high art of McDonald's Big Macs rolling down the lines of a poem
Because all poems should be written on the most grandiose toilet paper!
And when I read a prestigious toilet paper roll of poetry
I simply have to ejaculate all over the public toilet
Because all my ejaculations are poetry! 
And I always leave my white gooey poetry in the public toilet for the next person to see!
And they graciously thank the poet for leaving behind the gooey white mess of poetry! 
And then they dip their fingers into my white gooey poetry
And taste the delicious kingdom of my words!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Poet Sitting on His Throne of Human Skulls Judging the Human Race
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While the corpse of god hangs from the ceiling 
I sit on my Throne of Human Skulls
And I drink God's Fantastic Piss out of cans of Budweiser
While I recite the poetry of American bombs falling from the sky all over civilians
Then the birds in the sky sing giant sky-high flowers growing out of all of our buttholes
And all the people jump out of the pictures & paintings in the museums
And all these people are now thronging around me on My Throne of Human Skulls
And they All SHOUT huge praise to the mountain of used toilet paper called Washington DC 
And I Wolf Larsen am proclaimed the Sultan of the Human Imagination
While around me fly giant insects from Salvador Dali's imagination
And the Greek Gods parachute out of the sky
And the Greek Gods gather around me and pull out their green & blue phalluses 
And honor Me by peeing on Me as they recite all the huge everything that I am becoming!
And the poetry jumps out of my anus and flies around the room
And suddenly the walls of the room are filled with the giant words of poetry that are
Flying around the walls of the room in English & Arabic & Spanish
And suddenly everyone is living inside of the poem 
And everyone is dying inside of the poem
And everyone is fornicating inside of the poem 
Inside of the poem is endless generations of human fornification 
Inside of the poem is endless generations of human struggle
Being told by the words that are flying around-&-around the walls of the room 
And suddenly the reader is swallowed by the poem 
And suddenly the reader becomes the poem
And suddenly the reader is crashing about in thousands of different directions
The reader is now simultaneously flying through all the different galaxies inside the poem
The reader is now a cubist painting as large as the universe 
The reader is now flying around-&-around himself
The reader sees millions of himselfs all flying around him
No more then the phrases of poetry are born inside the reader's head
Then the phrases of poetry are flying in all directions throughout the Universe
And then the reader dies
But the reader keeps living inside of the poem... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Rebuild America with Bipartisan Washington DC Diarrhea!
Brought to You by Charmin Ultra Soft Toilet Paper! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I arrive at the art gallery opening Gala celebration
And I observe bourgeois pigs & their anorexic call-girl wives at a trough full of caviar 
And then I pull out my paintbrush-phallus and I urinate thousands of years of art all over them - yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
And then I urinate Pablo Picasso's Guernica over all the cops in America as well!
And what about my spermatozoa?! My spermatozoa has created great civilizations!
Even the smiling-swirling-skyscrapers want to be impregnated by my spermatozoa!
My spermatozoa is made out of billions of Michelangelos & Picassos & Salvador Dalis all charging up all your vaginas & buttholes! 
All the dogs & cats in America love it when I ejaculate My postmodern art all over them!
Because postmodern art & literature is made out of Wolf Larsen’s spermatozoa!
Wolf Larsen’s spermatozoa is the Great Hiroshima of the art world!
The contents of my ballsack is a great boiling pot of arts & literature
Waiting to explode the great 21st century all over the face of the reader!
And suddenly all the readers turn into pink & purple leprechauns dancing to my phallus-paintbrush exploding 10 Million miles of bizarre imagery all over them!
And that is why the earth goes around the Sun - because
I am the White Trash God of literature! 
And that's why all the polar bears in the zoo love Me!
Because I am all the Tangerines of Tomorrow!
And whenever all the cockroaches in the sewer call My Great Name
You know that All the 45 presidents of the United States of America will dress up as transvestite love dolls and suck me off!
And when the poem ends you will take off your clothes and 
Fire up all your thousands of vibrators and blast off to 
All of Salvador Dali's paintings! Because the cancer in your body loves you!
Because the Furious waves of the ocean want to drown you with love!
The nuclear bombs falling on you from the sky will give you all their love!
The approaching day of the mushroom clouds is the most delicious wedding cake the human race will ever eat!
And this next election you too can choose whether a Demopublican or Republicrat 
President or a black or a white President or a woman or a male or a gay or straight President starts World War 3 is
less important than what kind of toilet paper you use to wipe your *** with!
Because I myself prefer to wipe my *** with Charmin Ultra Soft!
Charmin Ultra Soft - the official toilet paper of World War 3! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Riding Flying Leprechauns into the Purple Universe of Giggling Belly Buttons
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone in the human race is now being swallowed by the ever hungry robots!
The hungry robots are growing out of all our belly buttons - and our belly buttons sing to us of the sunshine! - and we walk through giant forests of pubic hairs together - and the flying cities jump out of the mouth of the television set and suddenly you're surrounded by thousands of television sets all talking to you of throwing rolls of toilet paper from one planet to another...
So you start running with millions of robots towards the sunlight, but suddenly you're all attacked by flying German Shepherds that are all singing one of Verdi's operas together, so you serve one of Verdi's operas with an orgy, and all the people on the bus jump unto the Moon and now everybody on the bus is trapped inside somebody else's imagination, meanwhile the bus is headed towards the big black hole in the middle of the universe (which is inside a painting in someone's attic) so now everyone has a tombstone growing out of their head and giant execution squads of flying insects are headed your way so you hide inside of millions of your own brains that are all floating out of boiling pot on the stove in Dutch Harbor Alaska, so now it's time to fly off to your old age and have a barbecue there, you're barbecuing a cat on the grill and while you barbecue the cat its telling you all about growing up in Brooklyn back when Brooklyn existed only inside Woody Allen's mind, but you can hardly hear the cat on the grill talking because all the flying leprechauns around you are bashing buildings together as they sing the national anthem of bouncing boobs, meanwhile a porn actor with a really big paint brush is painting the Virgin Mary with lots of Immaculate Conception, so do you want some barbecue sauce with your cat?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

A crazy spontaneous poem performed outside (from my poetry channel on YouTube).

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned! 

You So DaNciNg-dAnCinG-DaNciNg with Thousands-of-Your-Clones!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I have sex with all the trees on the planet! 
And now my brains is inside of your brains!
While My Penis flies through the air around & around your head!
I’m now lost inside millions of mazes of phrases of poetry! 
So I pull all 20th century art out of my butt!
And I now ejaculate the entire English royal family all over Alaska! 
Then the polar bears have sex with the entire English royal family!
The Alaskan natives in their igloos are busy painting tropical sunsets with their genitals!
Meanwhile, the tsar of 21st Century Russia is playing musical governments
While American candidate to Blow-Up-the-World Elizabeth Warren is fantasizing of the day when as Commander-in-Chief
She can pull out tanks & nuclear bombs & battleships out of her vagina 
And make the world safe for American democratic Big Mac Coca-Cola & fries!
While all the feminists & liberals dance in the streets to Elizabeth Warren’s speeches flying out of her anus - hip hip hurrrraaayyyy!!
Meanwhile big musical farts erupt out of all the giant phallus horns being played by all the hipsters!
And huge fireflies are flying out of all of the murals on all the walls of the city being painted by the mass legions of homeless…
And the subway train flys from cloud to cloud in the sky and endless skyscrapers erupt out of everyone's crotches and millions of planets are revolving & revolving around Einstein's head as Einstein's hand masturbates uncle sam's Penis and then uncle sam's Penis ejaculates a piano concerto all over a painting called “The Big Whorehouse Known as Washington DC” by the great postmodern painter Igor the Magnificent Ball Scratcher and about two dozen squirrels on top of your bald head are all playing the Pink Bubblegum Symphony which was of course written by a homeless man that's sleeping on a subway train that's rolling off to heaven and all of the angels in heaven are singing a choir of Immaculate Conception orgies to the homeless man as he mounts the Virgin Mary on top of a mountain of used condoms as the Virgin Mary sings All Of The Glory of a new washing machine in a television commercial made back when everyone had Christian churches growing like herpes sores out of their Penises and all Penises were illegal back then because of the Christian-Feminist Moral Majority Tribunal of the Mayflower that sank into one of Percy Shelly's brains floating amongst millions of Shelly's brains inside of a surrealist painting which was painted with lots of high class syphilus by the great surrealist Marilyn Monroe with the Big Penis under her White Dress during her porn acting career with Robert & John Kennedy back when the Kennedy Brothers would dance to all of the different kinds of salad dressing on the supermarket shelves, would you like to go to a different Universe with me? Well, let’s all hop on a giant flying penis and goooooooo!!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Musical Nightmare called Everyday Life 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Millions & millions of Wolf Larsen's penises are growing all over the solar system
And all of the giant insects flying in outer space are 
as happy as a billionaire war profiteer sitting on top of a mountain of human skulls and
Skipping dingbats sing too much yellow down the street as
The Sun in the sky turns into a big yellow testicle and
Ants are crawling through your mind while
Huge tanks are rolling out of your penis and
Flying thoughts are escaping from everyone's heads and
A huge yellow is splashing out of the canvas 
and across the solar system 
While the Greek gods play pool with all the planets in the Solar System
And endless hordes of screaming civilians fleeing the war zones are
The notes in a screaming jazz song that
Never ends 
And then hell explodes out of the ground 
And the devil jumps in bed with your wife and 
Nine months later your wife gives birth to the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and
Your child is a symphony orchestra of insects that
Sing all night long under a moon that keeps falling out of the sky
And 
Huge blue erupts from your thoughts and and all over the canvas
While all the yellow background screams to all the fish swimming through this poem and
All the red in your head is bleeding out of your imagination and onto the canvas and
The canvas stares back at you with thousands of crazy eyeballs eating through you 
and your daily life is a prison cell of endless work and the subway and a rented room and endless bills
And then a bunch of poetry starts crashing through the walls
And you create poetry all over the canvases with a paintbrush 
And you ejaculate the poetry all over the music with a saxophone 
and you run out into the streets naked to be one with the poetry…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Eat Human Feces!
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Our belly buttons begin loudly prophesizing of the day when Elliott Carter will come back from the dead and conquer the planet Earth with the New York City subway system!
And then Kubla Khan comes down from the sky on a flyyying surfboard! 
And Kubla Khan announces that Elliot Carter shall be worshipped as the Purple & Pink Goddess of the Classical Music in all of Our Genitals!
And all the mermaids are jumping out of the oceans and into this poem! 
And now the reader is swimming with thousands of beautiful mermaids in this poem!
And all the birds that live in our genitalia begin singing!
And huge everything happens! 
As all the kings & queens go back to living in their trailer parks
And the transgender Nancy Reagan clones with huge penises begin creating giant palaces floating in the sky!
As the gods of marijuana speak of lesser evil politics to all the rabbits hopping in our heads!
And all of the thousands of Kubla Khans in pink dresses
Are dancing to the rhythms of the rabbits hopping in our heads! 
As the German Shepherds in sexy pink lingerie fly giant ladybugs Into this poem!
And huge forests of marijuana are growing out of this poem! 
And then the captain of the nuclear submarine begins conducting the poem!
And the captain of the nuclear submarine is none other than Captain Crunch of your favorite childhood breakfast cereal, which you ate as the air raid sirens played World War 3 accompanied by the loud disco music being played by your neighbor and the moaning opera music being sung by the 10,000 clones of your wife having sex with God, and God is impregnating the 10,000 clones of your wife with as much abStract-eXpResSionisT-diSco-daNciNg as any Koala bear can find, meanwhile,,, millions of birds are flying out of your penis and fertilizing the Earth with Jimi Hendrix songs, and then the reader ejaculates all over the poem and walks away...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

From the Wolf Larsen Poetry Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEhfPhfiQWs

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Wolf Larsen Conducting the Symphony of the Guillotine at the New York Philharmonic
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I am the revolution of Wolf Larsen!
I am constantly overthrowing myself!
I am building my poetry with your excrement!
I'm building my poetry with mountains of dead bodies!
And the mountains of dead bodies talk to me!
They talk to me of Alfred Scnittke creating fauvist paintings with his music!
Meanwhile, I Wolf Larsen compose the Symphony of the Guillotine!
In the music The Guillotine sings like The Liberation of Humankind!
Some people embrace trees -
I embrace the guillotine!
I am the Robespierre of poetry!
I am the Spartacus of painting!
I pull out this Giant Paintbrush rising out of My Crotch
and My Paintbrush urinates the Great Philosophy of Wolf Larsenism all over your
Minimalist-constipated-installation-art
That is nothing more than a giant toilet bowl of laughs at the art museums & galleries! 
And now this poem hijacks the world!
This poem urinates creativity all over the planet! 
All the animals in the zoo daNce tO mY pOetrY 
That's being sung by all of the hopping kangaroos of the Evil Empire of Joy!
And the stoplights blasting red yellow & green with the beat of my poetry 
Understand that I am the Messiah of All that is Bizarre!
I am the Executioner of all that is stale & musty & boring!
I am the Conductor of All Majestic Chaos Throughout the Universe!
And that's why all the politicians of both political parties eat my ***!
Because my *** taste like caviar! 
Let the bourgeoisie eat my *** too!
And let god lick My Balls! 
Because I am the chef of a most delicious cannibal soup!
I am so much Mozart & Beethoven & Elliott Carter stabbing and stabbing each other with music!
The Cannibal Transvestites of Transylvania build sky high sculptures of Wolf Larsen to honor Me! 
And the giant sky high sculptures of Wolf Larsen stare down God!
And god falls to his feet and begs for My forgiveness! 
And all my readers Kiss Me! They piss on my naked body as I shout out for more! And everyone loves to lick my feet! Now dress Me up as a woman and let Me **** your wife! Because I am so much poetry!
I am forever! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Using surrealistic literature to create comedy - from The Wolf Larsen Comedy Channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1EkNNnAqrY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Castrated Elephant Testicles Reciting Poetry All Night Long
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The trains roll in-&-out of our genital warts
And the dolphins jump out of the water and unto the thousands of moons
And the crowded streets fly off into the abyss 
And the poem dances with the French Revolution
And the aristocracy & the guillotine dance together
And the common people are dancing to the rhythms of the guillotine going up-&-down
And the painters are dipping their paintbrushes into the blood flowing from the guillotine 
And they're creating paintings that cause everything to howl with color
And the images jump out of the paintings and create a thousand songs
And the floating ballsacks of outer space are calling to you
While all the readers are wandering through the alleyways of the poem 
And the flying phrases of poetry
Cause the planet Earth to crash into a television commercial about hemorrhoids
While our heads are floating into poems being written by space aliens
And the sky collapses from too much music
And then the poem sweeps all the solar systems away into a different universe
While our own solar system becomes trapped in a painting
That's being created from the paintbrush of 10,000 howling monkeys
And then the poem disappears into somebody else's head...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

From my poetry channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ5U8np-IRY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Donald Trump & 535 Congressmen Having Sex with Millions of Clones of Your Mother on the Subway Train 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Giant waterfalls of beer are descending down from Jesus Christ’s anus in heaven
As all of the cartoon characters from Disney fall to their knees and watch in awe
While swans with humongous penises swim down the waterfall of beer falling from heaven...
And purple vagina airplanes are flying everywhere!
While all the delicious puppies of Asia keep chanting “Eat me! Eat me!” 
Especially since 1000 sexy clones of your mother are sitting on the subway with you 
As you travel to the land of millions of naked Alice in Wonderland clones 
who sit on top of huge brightly-colored magical mushrooms... 
And this is where they install your feet on top of your head - and they put one of your eyeballs on your testicles - and they put your other eyeball on your butt
So that you can see all the delicious music streaming out of puppies-on-plates as far as the eye can see
And one of your ears will be attached to somebody else's scrotum
So that you can hear all the blue & yellow & red in the paintings
And your other ear will be lost inside of the First Lady’s vagina
(It has something to do with impeachment) or maybe it has something to do with
Sharing delicious puppies with all of the talking 6-foot penises that
Jump out of your imagination and have dinner with you everyday, 
But only if all the spermatozoa that's inside the Moon 
Impregnate this poem... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Billions and Billions of Toilets Floating in Outer Space: a Wolf Larsen Odyssey 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I woke up this morning having to take a ****, but my toilet was upside down on the ceiling…
Suddenly, giant polar bears were riding hot air balloons floating out of my *******...
And then thousands of my heads began growing out of the walls... 
And all of my heads had thousands of planets in their faces...
And on each one of those planets was a different reader standing 
Amidst a sea of blood of the Native American peoples and their screams were
Reaching all the ears attached to the buttocks of all the people in the
Paintings being created by stand-up comics whose paintbrushes are flying through the air as
The air raid sirens & hamburgers are opening the legs of all the call girls who
Are doing Fortune 500 Business with all of the fat old dinosaurs in suits 
But then rocketships toooook off from all our eyeballs
And suddenly all the planets turn into giant eyeballs revolving around millions 
And millions of suns that are the pin balls inside of giant pinball machines being played 
By space aliens with huge penises sticking out of their shoulders (instead of heads)... 
But what does that have to do with masturbating to bubble gum commercials?
Particularly when the floor becomes the solar system and now all of you are falling through the solar system while your ceiling becomes your insanity so you're falling up through your insanity into the Great Symphony that's always playing inside of the collective mind of the human race 
And you can't find east or west because East or West has turned into beer 
And your penis is in Montana
And while your penis is in Montana she's telling you about the Raspberry Symphony of Fornification 
While all the giraffes & gorillas & mountain lions riding the subway train
Are looking at you and telling you about their day at the office
And then all the Native American peoples that were never born because of the genocide 
Get on the subway train with you...
And they're all telling you about the big lollipop in between your ears
So now you’re floating up to the heaven full of sea creatures
And Your Penis is giving a speech about the intellectual pubic lice of iambic pentameter
While your belly button is thinking about Fernand Leger 
And Uranus is wondering when this poem is going to end ???
But your testicles are vacationing in Miami
And your feet are wandering around Wisconsin Looking for your testicles
But your feet can't find your testicles because your eyeballs are floating in the toilet bowl
That’s hanging upside down from your ceiling
That's inside of a studio apartment that's inside of a building that's growing out of Barack Obama's buttocks
Like a giant butt hair…. 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Every One of my Poems is a Grand Cathedral that Honors Myself! The Great & Eternal Me! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I build One Great Insanity on top of another!
Until all the great gothic buildings of this planet are growing out of this poem!
And the poem is growing out of my anus!
And my anus is growing out of a tree that's
Growing out of the end of the world that's
Exploding out of a musical canvas of
Millions of jazz soloists all singing
A Cubist rendition of the Brahms Symphony of Black Dildos
Going up-&-down to the beat of a surrealistic engine 
Churning out as many heart attacks as God can swallow!
And now the poem grows millions of octopus tentacles
that are feeling all of our naked bodies
That are dancing to the fauvist rhythms of Caribbean orgies
being painted by all the pigeons in the park with magical paint brushes
Given to them by all the sadomasochistic painters in hell...
Because hell is where the greatest symphonies are born!
And Heaven & Hell play a great symphony together -
The Symphony of Cheating Wives Getting Impregnated!
And the 19th century leaps up and crashes all over the audience 
Like a mighty sledgehammer smashing to pieces all that came before!
Because God loves to give blowjobs in Boystown! 
Because the Neo-Nazi skinheads are a plague
That must be crushed with the Sherman's Marches of our boots!
And as we hang the Klu Klux cockroaches from the trees 
The birds in the trees sing gleefully of the big yellow spermatozoa in the sky
That impregnates all the world!
And the ending of the poem gets on its knees and begs the poet
To piss on all the flower beds growing in the Super Yuppie neighborhoods of Chicago! 
And the great piss of the poet fertilizes the Earth!
And now begins the Catholic desire that only the naked statues of ancient Greece can satisfy... 
Because while the rabbi might say I'm Jewish (something to do with my mother's maiden name) 
The Catholic runs inside of me like all the splashing spermatozoa of a seminary!
Because my Catholic spermatozoa shall crash across the universe 
And impregnate all the space aliens of the universe with my poetry!
And all the space aliens shall give birth to my French-Catholic-Viking progeny 
Who shall conquer everything in the universe with their 
Extraterrestrial phalluses thrusting in-&-out of the literary & artistic & musical worlds
Like some great Intergalactic-Sex-Machine created by the 
Mad scientist poet Wolf Larsen
Whose great penis shall satisfy the Fires of Want & Need & Lust
While the poet's spermatozoa plants the seed of a new civilization
In the open-legged soil of the great planet Earth! 
Amen!
All Glory to the Poet!
The Poet Wolf Larsen - who is the one & only true god! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Red White & Blue Prison from Sea to Shining Sea
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write my poems with as many penises as I can find! 
I build my giant palaces with all your castrated testicles! 
Because of licorice vaginas in July!
Because of all the millions of comedians in my ballsack! 
Because of all the Jackson Pollock dancers creating paintings down my street!
And that's why you are my giant red lollipop! 
Because you understand all the sex laughing in the rain! 
Even the porn actors in the White House love a good insanity!
Because words are my spermatozoa! 
And when you swallow - my words - the rain laughs with us! 
And then the Sun hits the world all day long with all it's yellow!
And the plants have sex with all the yellow ejaculating from the Sun!
And the Poet ejaculates all the sun's rays across the solar system!
And god is now dripping with the Poet’s great ejaculations! 
And the President of the United States of America ****ing your wife
Is as patriotic as the red white & blue dog****
Jumping out of the anuses in the middle of the politician’s faces!
And all of this red-state blue-state diarrhea-talk
Might as well be the political syphilis of a falling American Empire
that's going to take the rest of the world down with it into 
World War 3 
And then all the words in the poem explode into the reader's head…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Fix the World After World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Every poem is a baroque disaster!
And time is jumping out of the poem at you!
While all the greatness of my doodoo assaults the English language!
Because my DooDoo is a new god to be worshipped! 
Because my DooDoo will carry you to the rainbows of the first lady's tits!
All the English professors in the universities sing the praises of My DooDoo! 
Because the falling snow is the summer of meth-amphetamine-jazz!
All being played right now by the existential cannibals on the moon!
When the sun is aligned with the giant orgy of all the Walt Disney cartoon characters! 
And our hands are playing ghetto Mozart masterpieces!
When Saturn is aligned with Cleopatra's penis!
And the coffee tastes like the economies on other planets collapsing into 
The Museum of Pornographic Politicians located
Somewhere north of the beginning of this poem where 
The wild fruits talk human languages with 
18-wheeler semi trucks crashing through
Giant spermatozoa cathedrals
Being built by all the characters in a thousand different novels
Who are all spreading delicious peanut butter all over Christianity together!
And thats why the ending of the poem is made out of homelessness

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Here I am once again turning surrealistic literature into stand-up comedy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD-IAgDfqmQ

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Some Words in the Frying Pan are Delicious! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen


Last night the buildings jumped out of the hot dogs
And the automobiles drove through the phrases of poetry
And the nearly naked goddesses danced under the big testicle in the sky
While huge civilizations grew out of God's belly button
And the music was creating french fries all around us
And the fast-food workers were creating painting after painting
And the assembly line of paintings was rolling down the streets in your mind and creating huge everything!
And the streets are now falling down the sky!
And the hills are growing out of our heads!
And the Greek gods in the sky are all drunk with sex!
And a transvestite William Shakespeare serves me my Polish sausage with fries
While the corpse of the President of the United States of America is hanging from the ceiling
And while the President's corpse does sign language with his penis
All the customers in the fast food restaurant became a chorus
Singing about the sophisticated American culture of hotdogs & french fries & endless war
And the guillotine in the kitchen is now chopping off the heads of American aristocracy
And turning them into hot dogs - the most delicious hot dogs! - that are being served
To the Working Class People!
And all of the actors in the television commercials are clamoring for the end of the poem!
But all of the actors in the giant toilet bowl in the ceiling
Are explaining 1,000 years of philosophy to us
While we eat the flesh of the American aristocracy - yummy!
And the guitar player is playing Paul Cezanne's apples 
And the reader is walking through the desert looking for the end of the poem
But the Poet is riding a spaceship from Boystown into a giant mountain of relish & mustard 
And all of the beautiful gay men of Boystown are being recreated into neoclassical sculptures
By the fast-food workers who are all screaming for the poem to end 
But somebody has mailed the Poet from Chicago to Kathmandu Nepal
And all of the imagery of Kathmandu Nepal is exploding out of a saxophone in New York City
And the A train of Manhattan full of black people going to Harlem somehow ends up in Southern Mississippi...
And all of the Democrats in white sheets in Southern Mississippi are waiting for the black people
So the black people ride a train to Chicago
But all the police in Democratic Chicago are waiting for black people in the train station…
And the cops in Chicago start doing to the black people pretty much the same thing as the Klu Klux Klan in Mississippi…
Oh, and then a white construction worker in a porta potty experiencing “privilege” as he takes a big smelly dump
Wipes his derriere with your bourgeois liberal orthodoxy...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Ekimhtims

Meh...obviously the ramblings of a narcissistic, self-obsessed, deranged mind.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

An Ode to Your Wife's Vagina 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My symphonies are written with your blood! 
My blood is made out of poetry!
And my hand & My Penis together compose the greatest symphonies ever written!
Even the fish in heaven worship My Penis!
All the other poets are merely dogs
That I eat 
Because dogs are delicious!
The only thing more delicious than dog is My Poetry!
Beg me to eat your dog!
Beg me to eat your house!
Beg me to sire a new poet with your wife! 
Because all your wives are notes in the most decadent luscious symphony! 
Everything in the world was created by My Penis!
Because My Penis is greater than god!
Because My Penis is a great & almighty sculpture!
Now let's talk about your wife's Vagina - 
Your wife's great & almighty Vagina!
Your wife's Vagina is the place where the space aliens & skyscrapers create strawberry jelly together!
Your wife's Vagina is the place where wild belly buttons grow! 
All the top 40 songs on the radio are dedicated to your wife's Vagina!
And at the end of your wife's Vagina is where God & the Virgin Mary & Jesus Christ hold court!
Let us create great temples all over the world dedicated to your wife's Vagina! 
The entrances to your wife’s Vagina will be art nouveau songs 
And inside of the great temples to your wife's Vagina will be 
Art nouveau buildings stretching for as far as the eye can see… 
And all of the great musicians of the world 
Will be playing the most pretty art nouveau madness inside of your wife's Vagina!
Because your wife's Vagina is the temple to the Erotic Saint Goddess of Immaculate Conception! 
Long live your wife's Vagina!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Why would you copyright stuff you post on a site with a handful of readers Wolf? Saw one of your videos think you work best live. I love John Copper Clarke. I’m hoping you’ve followed his career. Have seen him live several times and fantastic. Wouldn’t read him though. Or more I have tried and it doesn’t work without the delivery. Think there is a parrallel.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The City of Asses 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Too many gray skies devouring my head 
Somebody has stolen the Sun
The screaming babies warn of the approaching mushroom clouds
The dying people too poor for medical care become a river of corpses flowing past the horizon
And so many homeless
The rich drive by in their carriages of gold at 50 miles an hour
Their high-rise-palaces in the sky invading one working-class neighborhood after another
You practically have to rob an armored car to pay the rent
A hamburger costs 2 hours of the national minimum wage
Inside my “studio apartment” closet I write poems as wide as the Atlantic Ocean
I write with the gray ink of the sky 
The spermatozoa in my ballsack giggle & laugh as I write my poems
I write my poems with my aches & pains
In this city with a new mayor nothing has changed
The old Richard Jackass Daley merely reincarnated himself as a black lesbian
And the prisons are filled with the wretched 
The wretched who committed the “crime” of flying off to other planets with drugs 
Or maybe the Tyrannosaurus Rexes in police uniforms planted the drugs on them
The filthy trains & buses crowded with tired people who work & work but get further & further behind on their bills
Such is the City of Asses
This city represented by the Democrats since the time of our great-grandparents 
This City of Segregation 
Where white & black & brown workers all stab each other with hostile glares
While the rich liberals in their highrise palaces look upon a beautiful field of blue called Lake Michigan
Those rats living in their palaces in the sky
Those cockroaches driving around in luxury automobiles 
I want to leave 
But my health flew away from me long ago 
I'm just waiting to die in this hellhole of Two Cities 
A hell for us 
A heaven for those bourgeois aristocratic cockroaches 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Poem I Wrote Inside My Father's Ballsack 9 Months Before I was Born 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The space aliens in your apartment are dancing to Beethoven
While I myself am composing my great Symphony of Spermatozoa
And all the cats in the street are the chorus of my symphony
And all the cats are singing thousands of Jackson Pollock clones recreating the universe over & over again with their magical paint brushes
And the belly buttons are floating out of the tuba
And thousands of vaginas are crashing out of the trumpet every second
And penises are crawling out of the saxophone
And huge eyes are floating into the sky out of the trombone
And the French horn is playing your mother at a wife-swapping party 9 months before you were born 
And then the chorus of cats is replaced by a chorus of frogs
And the chorus of frogs is singing years of solitude
And the sunset crashes across the sky
And the pirate ships sail out of our mouths
and into television commercials about hemorrhoids
While the subway trains roll around the symphony
And the symphony rolls around hundreds of paintings 
That are being created by the great Phallus of the Poet
Who is inspired by all the chickens dancing their way to the gallows
To the beat of the disco music farting out of President George Washington's ******* 
And then thousands of pelicans begin flying out of George Washington's ******* 
While the black slaves dance across the South 
Welcoming the Union Army... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

From The Wolf Larsen Poetry Channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfytr6d4tqE

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Chicago Symphony Orchestra Playing a Fauvist Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the dogs in the world suddenly begin howling that they want to be eaten 
And I begin creating my paintings with dog blood & dog feces & dog piss
And my painting swallows the readers
In each one of my paintings is thousands of other paintings
Add each one of my paintings leads from one universe into another
While I paint the violin creates so much red
The piano creates so much blue
The saxophone creates so many riots
And then the trombone French horn & tuba create space satellites dancing to
All the universe exploding out of the Poet's Penis
While all the store mannequins begin dancing to falling airplanes 
And drive-by shootings add exclamation points to the music
And the poem is splattered with blood & paint & feces & piss
All splashing out at the reader
While the reader becomes a cubist universe crashing out in all directions
And the reader's thoughts wander through a universe filled with black coffee
And then army tanks begin moving through the reader's head
And mushroom clouds from World War 3 are falling out of the reader's ears
And the harp peacefully plays the mushroom clouds erupting across the planet Earth
While the tuba plays the impeachment circus in Washington DC
And huge pineapples with legs begin running down the streets screaming beer commercials at you
Then all the angels in heaven jump from the sky and commit suicide - their brains splattering all over the sidewalks like smashed tomatoes
And then the sun smashes through the gray sky
And fish swim out of your toilet and they're swimming through your apartment
And Pablo Picasso is painting all the walls of your apartment in thousands of nudes
And one of Wassily Kandinsky paintings smashes your ceiling into pieces
And the Wassily Kandinsky painting scatters the universe everywhere
And the Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays the universe scattering everywhere
And the reader is suddenly revolving around thousands of different suns in the universe
While huge hamburgers & fries all with legs begin walking into your apartment
And all the monkey politicians both Demopublican & Republicrat are on exhibit at the zoo
And then the violin slashes the poem in half
And the tuba ejaculates the poem into the sky…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Write Poetry Filled with STDs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

1000 Vladimir Putin & Barack Obama ballet-dancing-clones 
Jump out of a Hieronymus Bosch painting 
And the ballet dancing is being choreographed by Al Capone
And the reader is being painted on the ceiling by a crack-smoking Michelangelo
And the crack-smoking Michelangelo suddenly becomes a cannibalistic spaghetti
Being eaten by the portrait of the reader on the ceiling
Who's watching the homoerotic ballet of a thousand Putin & Obama clones
Dancing the internationally-renowned Ballet of Anal Sex
Being watched by an audience of Bourgeois buttocks dressed up as 19th century French royalty
As the Chicago Syphilis Orchestra in Wolf Larsen's ballsack 
Plays the music that accompanies Dadaist pornography for space aliens masturbating across the universe
And the 1000 Putin & Obama baLLeT-daNcing-clOneS descend on the subway
Where they dance the dance of Hiroshima & Nagasaki through the subway cars 
As the subway train races into a giant Wasilla Kandinsky painting
Being painted by the humongous paintbrush of god's Penis
As Jesus Christ has his Second Cumming all over America
And Christians throughout America dance in the Second Cumming of Christ 
Raining down upon them in a gooey sticky red white & blue 
While Santa Claus & Mickey Mouse have anal sex together 
In the midst of all the baLLeT-dAnciNg-pUtiN-&-obaMa-cLoneS 
And the Chicago Syphilis Orchestra starts playing black men hanging from ropes & sitting in electric chairs in the Democratic United States of America
And the reader is conducting the Chicago Syphilis Orchestra inside of Wolf Larsen's ballsack
While Wolf Larsen is off vacationing inside of an Andy Warhol painting 
And then the Greek God Zeus whos homeless on the streets of Chicago
Grabs a sledgehammer and smashes the poem into pieces

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

The latest from The Wolf Larsen Poetry Channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvvY4oiz_SM

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Religion of Chocolate & Sex
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The morning jumps out of the saxophone
The saxophone ejaculates art all over the world 
The drums create impressionism and then the drums create fauvism and then the drums create cubism
Meanwhile the singer is singing on top of Mount Everest 
The singer is singing from the planet Mars 
The singer is singing from a painting on your wall
Meanwhile the planet Earth becomes a huge ball of human misery floating in the singer’s song
So you begin eating all the planets in the universe
You begin playing with thousands of belly buttons
You fix a boring piece of installation art with a sledgehammer
And then you urinate all over minimalism & installation art
Meanwhile Uncle Sam snorts 200 countries up his nose
And the human race begins revolting in the streets against Uncle Sam & his puppet regimes 
While the Democrats & Republicans crawling around Uncle Sam's pubic hairs
Swear allegiance to endless wars & endless prisons & endless corporate bailouts 
And then the poem urinates fauvism & cubism & abstract expressionism all over minimalism
And now this poem throws the reader into endless paintings 
This poem is thousands of symphonies all bashing into each other 24 hours a day 7 days a week all year long
While you sleep the poem screams at you in endless dreams & nightmares
While you **** the poem paints pronography all over your walls and all over the sky and all over the planets
This poem is always 
And then an earthquake comes and crashes the poem all around you
And you try to hide behind an emotionless face 
But the poem finds you and tears away your face 
And suddenly you find yourself walking on thousands of different planets in the same moment
You find yourself having sex with millions of different species throughout the universe in this moment
You find yourself painting billions of different canvases in this one grand moment
You find yourself riding this poem into the universe
And then the poem begins combining 6,000 different human languages into one language of imagery 
One huge language of imagery that’s splashing across arts and literature and music 
And the human race is swallowed by arts & literature & music
And God surrenders to art 
And God dies…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Richard Wagner Selling His Body on the Street Corner to Pay the Rent 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Richard Wagner jumps out of the solar system
And starts conducting an opera that lasts for five centuries
It's five centuries of McDonald's hamburgers all singing to us 
So a thousand clones of Donald Trump climb out of Richard Wagner's butthole
And the 1,000 clones of Donald Trump are dancing in outer space
As they revolve and revolve around one of Wagner's operas 
As God gives a speech filled with huge pubic hairs
And Marilyn Monroe with the huge penis
Begins to have anal sex with the Kennedy Brothers
As the Kennedy Brothers sing the Richard Wagner opera together
While all the characters in The Wagner opera begin flying out of the humongous toilets
That are growing in all of the installation art exhibits at McDonald's
Where Ronald McDonald the Clown is playing chess with a huge hamburger with the 5,000 heads of Kubla Khan growing out of it
And then the McDonald's restaurant flies off to the Louvre museum in Paris
Where the Mona Lisa is pleasuring herself with a vibrator
As Michael Jackson sings & dances through the hallways of the Louvre 
And all of the children of the world lovingly follow Michael Jackson
Into one of the humongous toilets that are growing out of all of the installation art exhibits at McDonald's
And all of the children joyfully sing of the day when the nuclear bombs shall fall upon the world
As God kisses the human race with extinction...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Once again using surrealistic literature to create stand-up comedy. From my YouTube comedy channel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUvjA9VUnnI

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Tidal Wave of Bourgeois Liberals Gentrifying Working-Class Neighborhoods
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So bourgeois liberals living in penthouses 
Say that working-class whites making minimum wage are privileged! 
But wasn't a black man lynched everyday back when the Democrats ran the South?
But never mind all that liberal hypocrisy!
What about hordes of Neolithic peoples all charging out of this poem
And ejaculating prehistoric art all over American cities?
And then the giant Neolithic peoples all conquer the sky with their huge erections!
While the bourgeois liberals whine about animal rights when workers can't even afford their rent!
(Thanks to bourgeois liberal gentrification!)
But never mind all that liberal hypocrisy!
What about all these skyscrapers crawling out of our penises?
That's right! And clouds floating out of this poem and into the sky!
And what about the floors & ceiling of your studio apartment moving side-to-side
With the earthquakes crashing out of the saxophone!
Meanwhile, the bourgeois liberals talk endlessly about Donald Trump, perhaps to avoid talking about the fact that the minimum wage is peanuts!
But never mind all that liberal hypocrisy!
Let's talk about the Ottoman Empire swirling around you while you're walking down the street on some other planet!
And the dogs flying in the air are barking & barking & barking!
They're barking at all the giant talking testicles invading us from outer space!
But what does that have to do with bourgeois feminists being oppressed by working-class white men? The same bourgeois feminists that NEVER talk about free quality child care for working-class women! Maybe working class women should get something back for their taxes besides endless war?
But instead, let's talk about transvestite Chicago policeman in French lingerie dancing with all the dancing buildings
- While volcanoes explode working class rage all over the bourgeois liberals & conservatives alike!
But poetry prefers to pick God's nose... 
And Gods boogers are huge boulders that the Neolithic people sculpt into giant words that say ten thousand things! 
10,000 songs sung by the human race generation after generation!
And each song is filled with the insane greatness of creativity!
Each day a different climbing up Mount Everest of working class struggle for survival!
But hopefully we workers shall be all!
Before some capitalist monster in the White House pushes the atomic button...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Priest of Immaculate Conception Blessing the Wife-Swapping Parties 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write poetry because my head is growing everywhere!
Entire forests where millions of my heads are growing out of the ground 
That's where you're walking right now! 
You're walking through a surrealistic symphony whre millions of Igor Stravinsky clones are ****ing millions of Richard Vagner clones up the butt! 
And that's why I play the flute with human meat & BBQ sauce! 
Because all the homeless Greek gods that sleep in the subway stations love me!
I am the Wolf Larsen of Mars!
And I fight the Wolf Larsen of the planet Earth!
Who fights the Wolf Larsen that lives in the anus of Caligula! 
Because the anus of Caligula is the palace of the Whiskey God!
Where the birds sing and play the violin under all the moons you can kiss!
Where the Eternal God Satan ejaculates love & peace upon us all!
Especially when we make love to earthquakes!
And we masturbate with tornadoes!
And we eat the tasty vaginas floating in the rainbows!
Until the female orgasms of the Virgin Mary
Bathe the human race in the vaginal juices of lovely doom... 
And that's why I take my clothes off in front of the Queen of England -
As she knights me with her sagging tits 
As the Chicago hot dogs fly in the air around us
And all the happy skyscrapers grow out of the flying hot dogs 
And all of the happy skyscrapers sing extraterrestrial orgies at us 
But those were happier times when the Devil & god performed oral sex operas upon each other!
And now Wolf Larsen & the human race shall perform a grand opera of cum juices and foot fetishes and cross-dressing together!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

More from The Wolf Larsen Poetry Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf1QyUtZos0

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned! 

Sitting in a Movie Theater with the 45 American Presidents Watching World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Rabies! 
Your testicles! They're magical!
Even the fields of marijuana growing out of our buttocks understand gravity!
You Bing-bonging? Then how about some Saturday night?
It's 2 strawberry! The kind that jingles!
A jingling-badoodling music in our balls! 
So we throw our ballsacks through the air at each other -
And then we ride vagina spaceships until we land on Andy Warhol's face!
Because this is tomorrow!
Because this is our favorite venereal disease giving political speeches!
It's the State-of-a-Union-Flying-Diarrhea-Address bipartisan pair-of-buttocks called Washington DC!
But what does that have to do with the reader getting lost inside the Poet's head? 
There we are wiping the bipartisan political speeches off of ourselves with Charmin Ultra Soft! And riding the giant ladybugs are butt-naked New York City artists!
Bed bugs! The Bay of Pigs! And that's why I have a big pair of John F Kennedy's buttocks painted on my walls - because of daylight savings time!
You're awake laying on the table and you're being eaten by a dozen space aliens all with the face of Liberace and the space aliens with the face of Liberace are playing the music of John F Kennedy's buttocks - (they're reading the musical notes from the John-F-Kennedy's-buttocks-mural on your wall) 
So you hide inside of brains of one of the space aliens with the face of Liberace but then the Amazon rainforest begins growing upside down from your ceiling and now you're orbiting around Marilyn Monroe's decapitated head in a giant refrigerator located inside of one of Salvador Dali's paintings, but since Salvador Dali is dead the plane will take off immediately, to 1000 years ago back when the sheep in Montana would give the best blow-jobs to everybody in the United States Congress, and now I have to go pee all over the Chicago Police Department 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Great Artist John Wayne Gacy Receiving the Nobel Prize for Nose-picking 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A beautiful sunny day and a stormy winter day are dancing down the street together 
When suddenly a sexual apocalypse happens!
And the vibes are playing all the screaming humans being eaten by their dogs & cats!
And the sensual harp is covering all the planets in peanut butter!
And all of the planets taste like country music! 
While all the gondolas of Venice are floating up into a giant painting 
Being created by the world-renowned artist John Wayne Gacy with a castrated penis-paintbrush
He borrowed from one of his favorite corpses... 
Meanwhile the snow is falling upon Genghis Khan as he walks down the beach in Rio de Janeiro...
Because this is how you dance to hardware store commercials! 
As huge feet from a surrealistic monster kick the planet Earth back-&-forth in a football game
being played by the annual convention of John Wayne Gacy fans in outer space 
(It's the intergalactic football-soccer team of cannibalistic love dolls!)
But, what about the 6 packs of Corona screaming about the dirty dishes in your huge belly button?
After all, we're on the planet Pluto! It's 3 o clock! 
It's time to masturbate dandelions into a beautiful sunny day!
And as the American Empire collapses we can all smile big earthquakes at each other
While we pick our noses to find World Peace
On this huge blue & green floating testicle we call home
hanging from some giant space alien’s hairy crotch...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

You Can't Eat a Russian! But You Can Eat a Bourgeoisie! Yummy Yummy! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Syphilis! Political speeches! Diarrhea! 
I rearrange all the planets into one of my gonorrhea paintings!
Saxophone! Toilet paper! Herpes!
All the herpes sores fly all over the music!
And all the people fly out of the toilets and sing the blue sky to each other!
Screaming fish! Cannibalistic toddlers! Crazy children's drawings!
It's the Democratic-primary-debates about genital warts!
So the children attach little red balloons to the nuclear submarines and the nuclear submarines float up into the sky…
And the sailors jump out of the nuclear submarines and become Canadian geese migrating from the First Lady’s Vagina into the 1968 Democratic Convention... 
Meanwhile, we teepee all the planets of the universe with endless rolls of toilet paper!
While we laugh like iambic pentameter on crack! 
And then together all 6 billions of people on Earth begin fingering the big vagina in the sky!
And the big vagina in the sky has a big female orgasm of Jackson Pollock paintings splashing all over the planet!
As the politicians all dance in the female orgasm falling from the sky! 
And all of the capitalist politicians scream giant dysentery from the big toilets in all their faces!
While the empty refrigerators in working-class homes screeaam for bringing back the guillotine!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Jacking Off in a Public Toilet and Leaving My Sperm There for the Next Person to See
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Suddenly giant windmills jump out of our crotches! 
And solar panels attached to our heads
Begin providing energy for tidal waves of thoughts! 
That Splash into the eternity
Of all the blue surrounding us
And then our nuclear-powered ballsacks
Begin powering nuclear-powered super sperm
That explode all over the faces of the space aliens
Who are building a gigantic infrastructure of gothic orgasms all around us
As all of the Pablo Picasso monsters from the Neolithic era
Begin attacking the air with huge Cubist speeches
That recreate all of our faces into radio waves
Which then jump from human brain to space alien brain
Until a giant orgy of humans & space aliens
Dances across a universe of neoclassical architecture - 
A neoclassical architecture of space alien penises ejaculating solar systems
Into a Shakespearean play being performed by all the rodents of the New York City subway system 
Back when the subway system connected Marilyn Monroe's nipples to the Constitutional Convention of 1787
Which was held in the Harlem McDonald's on 125th Street
Where everyone from the Mayflower smokes hashish
As the naked Wolf Larsen clones dancing on the moon
Compose the 5th Symphony of Marie Antoinette's Buttocks
Under the cannibalistic Moon of Mars
But now I have to go have bipartisan sex with the Washington Monument - goodbye! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

And yet again turning surrealistic literature into stand-up comedy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHbbmQNjAkM

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Next American Revolution 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Ludwig Beethoven begins ejaculating his symphonies everywhere!
And all of the characters of the old Star Trek are jumping out of God's ears!
And a homeless Son of God on the subway train is screaming
That he will save us from all of our sins!
And as the naKed-mOderN-danCers-daNce all over heaven
And as all the saxophones in hell play the orgies of saints & sinners
The cannibals from outer space begin beating their hands on mountains of human skulls
to create the rhYthmS of faSt-fOod-biPartiSan-pOliTics 
In the capitalist dis-United States of America
Where one out of every six children are hungry!
Are the children supposed to eat armaments?
And luxury 1,000 story penises with rent starting at mucha mulla a month
Turn formerly Working Class people into hordes of homeless wretches 
But instead let’s ask how many hundreds of naked Virgin Marys can dance on a penis head? 
And the winds are screaming of the coming revolution! 
Will earthquakes come and topple everything?
The earthquakes of discontent -
The volcanoes of Rage -
The floods of a united humanity charging out of the trailer parks & ghettos & barrios
All marching together as a united one!
Marching from Paris to Versailles in 1789 -
Marching from the cities to Washington DC -
Marching across history -
With guns in our hands 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Beautiful Sunny Day is Coming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I build my poems with mountains of human feces!
I grab the world in my hands and I create a new everything!
I mold human **** into great giant statues!
And the giant statues of human **** get up and dance!
They dance to all the abstract expressionism flowing out of my penis and into the toilet!
And the human race falls to its knees and worships the abstract expressionism flowing out of my penis!
Because I am a schizophrenic god!
There is no god in the sky!
Wolf Larsen the Poet is god!
Wolf Larsen is the god of all of the naked people riding the subway train from 1066 to 1789! 
Because 1789 and 1871 and 1917 are the great years!
That serve as an example of human liberation!
Because the great day is coming when the working class shall be free and break from its chains!
And send the bourgeoisie & their henchmen to The Guillotines!
Because The Guillotines going up-&-down will be the greatest symphony!
Because The Guillotines going up-&-down over the necks of our masters is the song of freedom!
We will write the first chapter of our freedom in the blood flowing from The Guillotines!
As the Guillotine blade goes up-&-down the voices of working-class people across the world will sing in one great chorus of Joy together!
Only the Guillotine will free us!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Another poem-video from my poetry channel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFdk8Rv8KeM

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

cUcumbeR-peniS-saLad-with-teNnis-ballS-4-orgY-suPper !
A po!em by Wolf Larsen

I’m sleeping inside of God's ballsack...
And then I charge out of God's ballsack! 
And I spurt acrooooooss the universe!
Into the gigantica obscenity 
Of this poem that creates new streets
Where giant bugs devour the sky
As the music penetrates all the holes in our bodies
With the beautiful Ecstasy of Sexual tornadoes
As the fields of belly buttons grow
And grow past the neon symphonies
Which dance amongst the Glorious hemorrhoid advertisements 
That crash into the planet Earth from the outer space in our dreams 
As a bunch of Australias fall all over the planet Earth
And the happy testicle that is the planet Earth
Is the happy Neon now spoken by all the giant anuses in outer space!
Because outer space is our peanut butter!
Because the bugs flying around us are our ancestors!
Our ancestors of jazz music pouring happy belly buttons everywhere!
Happy belly buttons as happy as happy Pork pigs dancing everywhere happy happy to be eaten!
Because even our hemorrhoids is magical!
Because I give you all my spermatozoa with an Oscar!
And a red carpet to genital herpes!
Because all of our genital herpes together is one great big George Washington!
Because even our anuses can tell the difference between winter & summer! 
Even the athlete's foot of all these political speeches in the Senate
Will save us from bad breath with jiZz-You-Can-Believe-in-Mouthwash!
Celebrate Make-America-jiZz-Again chocolate on our flagpoles! 
Because everyone's jizz is freedom! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

The Reader's Death in E Minor
A Concerto-Poem by Wolf Larsen

I crawl up a wall of billions of eyeballs
And each of the billions of eyeballs sees a different planet
Where a different symphony orchestra plays thousands of astronauts
Floating in a painting that's floating out of God's anus
As God sits on the toilet in heaven
As the colorful butterflies fly all around God
And then the astronauts ride the elephants into your mind 
And now all of the millions of walls in your mind each have a different painting on them 
And the sPace-alieN-mUsiCianS walk through all of the thousands of hallways in your mind
Each one plaYing sOme biZarre iNstruMenT unknown to man
And each one of the hundreds of different songs playing in your mind right now
Is different from the other - and different from anything you've ever heard before - 
And that's why all the stars in the sky love you
That's why a violin player somewhere in this world is right now creating
A giant peanut-butter-&-jelly universe just for you
Because I love you with all of my genital herpes
And all of the giraffes in your studio apartment are laughing right now
They're laughing with all of the flying toads singing of World War 3
Because World War 3 is a waiting room where a mushroom cloud will sit next to you 
And recite this poem to you
As you wait for the floor to become the ceiling
And for the ceiling to become an entrance way into God's anus in heaven 
As all of God's angels sing their STDs to you
And all of the syphilitic classical musicians standing on the clouds
Are playing your death

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I hate the rich. I'm obscene. But give me The Nobel Prize for Literature anyway!

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Musical Word Canvas of ****, Piss, & Joy
a poem-painting-symphony by Wolf Larsen

The reader blasts out of his chair and into the poem! 
The reader flies through millions of minds!
The reader paints himself into the Italian Renaissance!
And then the reader pulls out his dick and pees all over space ships throughout the universe!
And now the reader is eating millions of sentences flying out of the page!
The reader jumps on top of Mount Everest and builds the universe with his bare hands!
The reader runs across all the deserts on all of the planets!
Until the reader is swallowed by one of Salvador Dali's paintings!
And now the reader is outside the 1968 Democratic Convention getting beaten up by a wave of Chicago policeman with swinging billy clubs! 
And now the Chicago Symphony Orchestra begins playing the swinging billy clubs of the 1968 Democratic Convention! 
And then the Orchestra begins playing Democratic Party bombs falling all over the Vietnamese people! 
And then the reader falls off of Mount Everest and into the symphony!
Being played by a thousand pairs of buttocks with arms & legs!
And then Salvador Dali pulls out his penis and begins ejaculating his imagery all over the planet Earth!
And cannibalistic kangaroos are eating all of the Salvador Dali imagery and ****ting all the Salvador Dali imagery into your mind!
And suddenly your mind becomes millions of endless universes all bashing & bashing into each other! 
And the Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays all of the millions of endless universes bashing & bashing into each other! 
And the Orchestra is inside of your head for the next 100 years playing an endless bashing & bashing symphony! 
It's the Symphony of happy-flying-vibrators!
It's the Symphony of heroin candy canes growing everywhere! 
It's the Symphony of poems growing out of each other throughout the universe! 
And the poems growing out of each other throughout the universe eat all of the readers both space alien & human!
And then the poems **** all the space aliens & humans into the mind of Salvador Dali who then ejaculates all of the space aliens & humans back into this poem! 
And as the reader licks & licks this poem with his magical tongue
The reader begins to hallucinate thousands of clones of himself eating himself
And this self-cannibalism is the most delicious thing the reader has ever tasted 
And then the reader finds himself walking for days across the desert
And the last thing the reader sees is a beautiful homoerotic Jesus Christ
Pulling him up into the big orgy in the sky 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Another video-poem from the Great Wolf Larsen - or should I say Wolf Larsen the Great!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzCVZ_mBO5A

----------


## tonywalt

Your best work

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

William Shakespeare Wrestling with John Wayne Gacy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am inside the big vagina in the middle of your face 
And then I walk out of your big vagina
And into the anus of a giant symphony 
An anus that’s as big as a Big Gothic Cathedral
With stained glass windows depicting massive scenes of Immaculate Conception
Between the Virgin Mary & all of the space aliens
Back when the space aliens brought the gift of poetry to the planet Earth
And the humans did receive the Poetry with open legs
And the greatest of these poets was Hugh Hefner
As Hugh Hefner was the greatest conductor of the Symphony of Penises
That the pornography world has ever seen 
Because one of the many things that PC liberals & born-again conservatives agree upon is that pornography is evil
Except when they're masturbating to it 
But never mind all that giant horses flying around the giant whorehouse of Heaven
Let’s talk about all the members of Congress both Democrat & Republican with their mouths Around Wolf Larsen's flagpole as Wolf Larsen sings The-Star-Spangled-Spank-Me-Banner
On National Television in front of an audience of 300 million buttocks all stuffing an endless assembly line of junk food into the holes in their faces
Or maybe we should blast off to the planet of huge-psychedelic-mushrooms
Where the Symphonies are all pink with joy
And the huge vaginas sail down from the sky 
And swallow the men with so much happiness
As all of the Alice in Wonderlands with big tits and even bigger penises 
Bless us with the Holy Mass of the God-given-gift between their legs
Every Sunday when the nuns dress up as priests 
And the priests dress up as nuns
And Hugh Hefner presides over the Holy Symphony of Immaculate Conception
Played by a symphony orchestra of giant penises with legs & arms
But that was before we discovered that the moon was merely one of Wolf Larsen’s huge testicles
Floating around in one of Albert Einstein's rap songs on the radio
Which you can hear whenever you borrow one of Salvador Dali's ears
(I have thousands of Salvador Dali's ears in my refrigerator)
They taste like 60 billion galaxies of imagination
All swirling around us 
As we die with the poem 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

An interview of Wolf Larsen follows the poem...

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

Alaskan King Crab Fishing inside the First Ladys Vagina
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab the planet Earth and I throw it into this poem 
Then I pull all your magical spermatozoa out of your testicles
And I fling your spermatozoa at all the paintings in the art museum
So all the paintings in the art museum become pregnant with science fiction
And now spaceships are roaring out of all of the paintings 
And all of the spaceships fly into the vagina of the Virgin Mary in heaven
And then the Virgin Mary becomes pregnant with Leonardo da Vincis spermatozoa
Because Leonardo da Vincis spermatozoa is being played by all of the saxophone players 
Standing around you as you masturbate
And now a tidal wave of Leonardo DaVincis spermatozoa splashes all over heaven
And as a result all the cats & dogs in your stomach become pregnant
And your stomach explodes with the Big Bang of the universe 
So now all the planets & suns & moons are rotating-&-rotating around your head
While your hand is playing a symphony with your penis 
Suddenly comets & meteors start flying out of your belly button
And you turn into 6 billion sex robots climbing & climbing around in the pubic hairs of the First Lady in Washington DC 
And suddenly hundreds of skyscrapers begin growing out of the First Ladys crotch 
While all the fish in Lake Michigan are jumping into the First Lady's vagina 
So now all of the characters in Shakespeare's plays are lining up to eat a huge fish fry at the First Lady's vagina
And then everyone begins drinking all of the single malt scotch whiskey that's pouring out of God's penis in heaven 
And everyone becomes as drunk as Pablo Picasso vomiting cubism all over the city of Chicago
And then all of the planets in the solar system explode 
When you wake up with a hangover

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Plus an interview of me the Wolf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRc57rKcAKk

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Eat the Sky 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate my poetry as graffiti art all over the walls of the world
And my artistic spermatozoa drips from all the walls of the world 
And fertilizes the planet Earth
With millions of buildings of schizophrenia growing out of the ground
Giant buildings that become giant penises growing into all of the anuses of the space aliens
Who live in the heavens 
But then yellow orgasms happen from the Sun-god
And the Christian God becomes drunk from drinking Wolf Larsen's poetry
While the Virgin Mary opens her legs to all of the skyscraper-penises growing from the planet Earth 
And the orgy of monks & nuns in Wolf Larsen's pornographic opera entitled
“Immaculate Conception at the Gates of Heaven”
Is performed on the streets of the world with eyeballs bouncing everywhere
As our magical spermatozoa swim up into the big painting in the sky 
And as all the world’s lunatics paint the big painting in the sky with their penis-paintbrushes
The Queen of England throws off her clothes to reveal that she herself is a space alien 
And that's when the Space Alien Invasion from the Queen of England's Vagina begins
With thousands & thousands of space-alien-warships flying out of the Queen of England's Vagina
And then the President of the USA announces the Constitutional Convention of Space Alien Anuses
And the Democratic & Republican space alien anuses all create giant Cubist speeches of doom & glory & patriotic jism out of the holes in their faces 
And Christ has been cumming for 2000 years so the jism of Jesus Christ constantly replenishes the waterfalls & rivers of the world with the Holy Spermatozoa of the Son of God
And since no one can compete with the Spermatozoa of the Son of God
Everyone jumps up into the sky - into the giant awaiting vagina of the Queen of England - 
And we live our eternal after-lives inside the Glorious Vagina of the Queen of England 
And the forests of marijuana growing in the Glorious Vagina of the Queen of England
Become our home 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Surrealistic-Literature-Stand-Up-Comedy video after the poem!

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

A Beautiful Sunny Day to Eat Testicles 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Strawberry-testicle-happiness!
Even the toilets are singing to us! 
So you piss your poetry all over the walls of the museums
And the emptiness crashes into you
And the silence sings to you
And the rivers of human faces flow past you like endless paintings
Paintings that flow into this song 
This song that's made out of your own flesh
And you shake salt & pepper all over your songs
Which taste like class oppression 
And then you flip your brain like a pancake
And everyone starts flipping-their-brains like cannibalistic hamburgers
Made out of your neighbor's flesh
Served to all the space aliens on another planet at a fast-food stand
Human flesh that tastes like Beethoven symphonies
The great cannibalism of endless paintings
That are created from the music in our ballsacks
And then a schizophrenic geography made out of dripping sex
Sex dripping from all my poems
Poetry dripping from all my sex
And the oceans of human misery & poverty surrounding the bourgeois neighborhoods 
But let's skip-skip-skip-it-e-dooo all the way to the swirling sky
The giant hole in the sky which we fly into
And now were in a new universe filled with the most beauTiful-seXual-perVersionS
Where each phrase of poetry thrusts in-&-out of a magical vagina
Where all the followers of Jesus Christ whip & whip humanity with morality
Where the terrorists in the White House bomb & bomb the worlds humanity
And a huge marijuana plant a Mile High grows out of the poem
And on each Leaf of the huge marijuana plant is sitting a different Poet 
Writing a different poem into the galaxies of WOW
Because each poem knocks on the door of the human race
Because each poem blasts off into the beat-of-the-endless-everything
And the New-World-Africans play the beat-of-the-drums which is the beat-of-the-poem which is the beat-of-the-dancing-artists creating phrases of poetry with their bOdiLy-mOve-menTs 
And now all Poets sit on street corners naked as they write their poetry
And now all Painters create new human universes with their splashing paint
That leaps out of their paintbrushes
While all around them the screams & falling bombs of War
Produce the blood with which the Painters paint with 
While the billionaire-war-profiteers eat the endless corpses on the ground
And endless generations of young men marching off to the graveyards of War
While the Democratic & Republican politicians celebrate War in their red-carpet-gala-affairs 
As the politicians give their canned speeches of canned diarrhea in front of 
Television cameras that swallow the lies of politicians like a toilet swallowing **** 
While the finger of the Warlord in the White House inches ever closer to the atomic button 
And the reader looks off from the poem he's reading
To see the last thing he will ever see 
A giant mushroom cloud on the horizon 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

More surrealistic literature as stand-up:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d0JPyEzhuI

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

How to Fix a Supernova Explosion with a Screwdriver 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Giant flying testicles giving political speeches
Suddenly invade the planet Earth from the vagina of a sex robot 
Who’s dancing to the sunlight 
A beautiful sunlight shining from the left nipple of the Virgin Mary
On this Holy Day of Magical Pubic Hairs
That sing operas from our crotches
As the six-story container cranes walk across the land 
Under a sky filled with top 40 pop songs
That were all created inside the anus of John F Kennedy
Back when he gave blowjobs in exchange for The grandiose Heaven of crack-cocaine
But that was before a thousand Ernest Hemingway clones riding Spanish bulls across the Moon
Discovered a transvestite Christopher Columbus in a glorious Intergalactic orgy
With all of the space monsters of the floating Atlantis
Inside of the Galaxy spinning inside Albert Einstein's brains
Being painted by Attila the Hun in Paris 
During the invasion of abstract expressionism
Ejaculating out of all of the Greek gods in heaven
But now let's all get on our knees
And pray to the Greek God of Blowjobs 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. You have been warned!

An Ode to My Penis! My Lovely Penis!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I create sunny skies with my poetry
My symphonies crash upon the Earth and destroy everything
My paintings are your orgasms
My brains contain huge universes
That haven't even begun to be explored
And my testicles are filled with the future of the human race
Each one of my poems is a pagan temple filled with lust
The greatest poetry known to man falls out of my anus every morning
And my tongue in your pusssy cat is the greatest art 
It was Wolf Larsen's Tongue that created the giant female orgasm otherwise known as The Big Bang 
So my tongue helped create the universe
Even my buttocks are worshipped by the space aliens
And the Sun God licks my penis
My ejaculations upon the canvases create great art movements
And my fists have put many a giant on the ground
Let all of the planets fall out of the sky and into my poems 
Let all the men on the planet give me their wives & daughters & aunts & grandmothers & sex dolls so that I may create poetry with them and the Immaculate Conception of My Poetry will make many a tummy grow & grooow from the artistic creations of my phallus-pen
I am a tidal wave known as Wolf Larsen
The millions of madmen in my ballsack will destroy everything
And then the millions of madmen in my ballsack will rebuild the cities into giant sculptures of poetry 
And the music created by my hand & my penis Is so sweet that even the birds fall silent and listen
It is time to smash all the world statues into pieces - and replace them with statues of the Poet Wolf Larsen 
All of humanity should get on its knees before me and beg me to conquer the world in the name of poetry
The world will eat my poetry 
The world will sex to the rhythms of my poetry
The world will dance the dance of Immaculate Conception as I sing my poetry
Because my poetry is the only religion
Because my poetry shall create Fountains of Immaculate Conception throughout the Earth
Now it is time to create giant skyscrapers in the image of Wolf Larsen's Penis
Get to work! All of you!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen


More of my crazy poetry in this video poem!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdHXMEGrpic

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Theater of Immaculate Conception 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

All of my poems are dripping with chlamydia!
Because chlamydia is the reason for the sunlight!
All of the statues in parks across the world have chlamydia!
God bless chlamydia!
The chlamydia drips from the paintings! 
The chlamydia drips from the music!
The chlamydia drips from our bodies!
We create giant temples to honor the Goddess of Chlamydia
And inside the giant temples we spread chlamydia in eternal rituals of joy -
The Orgy of Glorious Chlamydia!
And on the altar the Musicians play The Grand Symphony of Chlamydia 
As the reader masturbates to the rhythms of The Grand Symphony of Chlamydia
And a transvestite God is conducting the orchestra 
And the chorus of moans from the orgy
Adds to the great music of lust & desire!
And our orgasms create the blue sky!
And the flute plays the blue sky rolling around & around the planet Earth...
As the piccolo plays yet another orgasm... 
And the harp plays the after-orgasm-Jooooy of your limp body just laying there...
And then the trombone & French horn & trumpet play the entrance of a young muscular stud!
And the flute plays the surrender of a naked young maiden surrendering her body to Immaculate Conception with a handsome stranger!
And the chorus of moans from the orgy plays two thousand years of the Virgin Mary moaning & mooaaning!
From that day 2000 years ago when she gave her body to a handsome stranger 
And her bastard son Jesus sings his melancholy from the cross on the wall...
As the priest & the preacher kiss together and touch each other's naked bodies in eternal Joy...
And the flute & the harp together play the Eternal Joy of the priest & the preacher
As the poem Drifts Away into sleeeeeep...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

The Orchestra of Syphilis Playing in a Whorehouse 
A Orchestral Poem by Wolf Larsen

Peanut-butter-eyeballs
On my plate of Immaculate Conception
As the flute plays the blue sky ****ing the toilet 
And the harp is playing Heaven & Hell dancing together
And the timpani drum is playing the Poet falliNg-aPart-&-cOming-baCk-tOgetheR-agaiN
As all of the violins play one war after another
And the clarinet plays the clown-politicians doing the Cha Cha Cha with their mouths
And the saxophone plays God falling from the heavens and shattering all over the Earth
And then the saxophone plays the Sun rising out of Wolf Larsen's Anus
And the Sun shines it's religion upon the Earth
And the christian religion melts into the ground
And now the fertilized Earth begins to grow Pagan religions into the sky
And the clarinet plays the Pagan religions all dancing with each other 
And the flute plays the artist painting the Pagan religions splashing all over a canvas
And the tuba plays the clown-politicians dancing the erotic pole dance for their corporate sponsors
And the clarinet plays the orgies in the penthouses & mansions
And the bassoon plays the suffering in the trailer parks & ghettos & barrios
And then all the violins together play World Wars 1 2 and 3 dancing with each other 
And then the oRcheStra-jOins-tOgetheR-in-chaOs as the finger of the Warlord-in-Chief in the White House reaches closer & closer to the atomic button... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen


Another poem-video by Wolf Larsen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWraOYCIl_4

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Penis-Collage-with-Happy-Elections-in-Genital-Herpes-Soup!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The reader flies off into thousands of crashing symphonies
And the reader’s children fall all over the planets
And the saxophone explodes abstract expression of all over the reader
And now the reader’s naked body is dripping in abstract expressionism 
And suddenly abstract-expressionistic-pornography
Becomes the new belly-button-sky of the day 
With thousands of 17th century sailing ships leaving the Queen of England's anus 
And sailing into the giant sky of the reader’s brains 
And the reader's brain suddenly becomes thousands of sculptures
Floating across the air of another planet
While the symphony plays World War One crashing back-and-forth
As a mountain of dead-&-dying soldiers pile up in front of the reader
And the reader jumps on top of God’s bald head 
And the reader proclaims the great Kingdom of Schizophrenic-Howling-Dogs
Beneath the new-moon-testicle of the great space alien Emperor
Who plays Jazz with the 3,000 penises growing out of his face 
While all of the genital crabs crawl from song-to-song
And all of the Cockroaches are spreading mustard & ketchup & relish all over the approaching mushroom clouds
And the modern dancers are jumping out of the mushroom clouds
And the mOdern-daNcers-aRe-cReaTing-cuBist-paiNtingS-wiTh-thE-mOveMeNts-oF-thEir-bOdieS
And capitalist politicians are jumping out of all of the Cubist paintings
And the capitalist politicians are working hard in the whorehouse-Congress-parliaments of the world
While strawberry happiness dances out of the sunlight
And the music frolics with all of the strawberry happiness
And the musicians create orange & yellow & red orgies 
That make the sky drip with the Immaculate Conception of Jazz
As the trumpet explodes a collage all over the sky
And then the reader stabs the poem with his Penis
And then the reader’s Penis grows out of millions of paintings 
And all of the millions of the reader's Penises
Are ejaculating French impressionism all over the wild animals in the jungle
And then the reader’s giant Tongue starts licking-&-licking the universe
And the universe is so delicious
That the reader turns into Michelangelo’s David 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Sunlight-Masturbation-Pie with Lemon-Merengue-Vagina!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I splash the sunlight about 
With my giant paintbrush that grows out of my crotch
And the blue sky calls to the human race
To take their clothes off and perform poetry with each other naked
As the saxophone plays 15 centuries of orgies  
And the endless centuries of human orgies paint the world with human flesh
Its naked human flesh in the streets painting the city with a sensual happy Baroque-Rococo 
That the Greek gods in our testicles have come to admire
And the giant penises of our ancestors 
Speak to us out of their humongous mouths 
Of the endless butterflies flying in the Orgies of Heaven
As the nuclear missiles fly back-and-forth across the world
And the Warlord-in-the-White-House pronounces on television that
Our belly buttons will be confiscated by the government 
Because all our belly buttons are certainly Russian spies
And the Chinese are going to conquer our farts with their Asian imports
Because war & the stock market & borN-aGain-chRistiAn-craZiness 
Are the sounds of freedom ringing with fries & a Coke 
As the drums play huge Avalanches of lying politicians in election season
All jumping out of the ******* of the great God in heaven
And the piano plays genocide & more genocide & more genocide
Corpses piled as high as Mount Everest
As the US Army kills everybody to save the world from terrorism
And the elephants & donkeys in suits fly out of Uncle Sam's anus 
To preach to us the endless diarrhea 
Of Republicrat & Demopublican blah-blah-blah
Being recited in the hallways of a lunatic asylum
Called the Neurotic States of America
With Red State Diarrhea vs. Blue State Diarrhea
And which diarrhea is going to win the ballgame today?
But then the nuclear submarines launche endless penises into the air
As all the monkeys in the zoo wave the Red White & Blue 
And the symphony plays all the world's countries crashing into each other
As all the rabbits of the world laugh & laugh as they play Immaculate Conception music together
And the Virgin Mary is having fun with a vibrator as Jesus-Christ-on-the-cross on the wall sings opera to all the cockroaches in our brains
As Jackson Pollock paints an abstract-expressionist-canvas-of-the-world
An abstract expressionism of war & poverty & rape revolving around and around this great testicle of a planet that revolves and revolves around the great-big-yellow-vagina in the center of the solar system we call the Sun
But then all the rats in the penthouses & mansions begin singing a bipartisan duet together called Stomp-on-the-Workers
While the working people carry the rich on their backs in exchange for a few coins
And then the poem masturbates itself onto the page
And the reader sees the page with its thousands of schizophrenic mouths
And the three lunatic asylums of the government - judicial executive & legislative - all begin masturbating each other into a blissful Opera of Oppression & Corruption
While the poem jumps from STD to STD
And the corporate lobbyists jump from whore-politician to whore-politician in that greatest of whorehouses on Capitol Hill 
While the Poet searches through the diarrhea of American culture to find the words of a poem
A poem that will construct a collage of liberation
A collaGe-of-eVerYthing daNcing-tO-the-mUsic
The music of a thousand instruments all playing a new era together 
All playing a new human race together 
All playing a revolution together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen does stand-up comedy using his own surrealistic literature as material!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S60t2Q3GnQM

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

A Charles Manson Mural Inside of Donald Trump's Anus 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Your head starts growing millions of paintings everywhere
Your penis starts growing out of everyone's thoughts
Your giant spermatozoa start swimming out of everyone's ears
Your testicles become fountains of knowledge
Your feet are dancing with a space alien on a planet millions of light-years away
While your heart is pumping sunlight across the solar system
Your thoughts are creating poetry in the minds of species Across the Universe
Your belly button is a black hole in the center of the universe
Your anus is giving political speeches in Washington DC
The two sides of your buttocks are the face of American bipartisan politics
But suddenly there's thousands of your heads growing in a field in Iowa
While your penis is giving a discourse in art in front of a classroom full of 20 year olds
And all of your giant spermatozoa are running for Congress
While your testicles are traveling by bus across an imagination larger than 10 universes all piled on top of each other
And now your dancing feet are turning history into music
Your heart is singing with the revolving galaxies revolving around the music
Your thoughts keep building abstract sculptures
Your belly button joins the Immaculate Conception festivities in Brazil
And a nuclear submarine plops out of your anus
And swims down your toilet bowl and through the pipes and out into the ocean
While the two sides of your buttocks are running against each other in the presidential election
And then your penis conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra as it plays Charles Manson’s “Symphony for a Red Dot on a Blue & Green Canvas”
And one of your giant spermatozoa wins the Nobel Peace Prize
While your testicles travel to the Moon and back on a giant ladybug
And your feet dance across the wastelands of so many Minds
While your heart suddenly stops beating...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Happy Sex Life with Right Hand, Cheeseburger, and Fries
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

The first ballet dancer begins to create the Chicago skyline
The second ballet dancer begins to combine the sun and the rain together 
The third ballet dancer begins to silently recreate Igor Stravinsky's Rite of Spring
Then the first ballet dancer does the violins having an orgy with the clarinet 
And the second ballet dancer recreates Picasso's Guernica 
Then together the three ballet dancers dance Wassily Kandinskys Landscape with Red Spots
Then the first ballet dancer begins to dance in millions of solar systems
While the second ballet dancer dances a hot dog with mustard and ketchup
The third ballet dancer blasts off into your I-MmmaaaGinn-aaaaTiiooo-N
While the other two ballet dancers silently perform this poem together 
God then enters the stage and begins dancing like cubism shaking hands with disco music
And then the Virgin Mary begins copulating with God on the stage
While Jesus Christ dances Coke and Pepsi with a bunch of donkeys & elephants in suits
And the ballet dancer on the moon begins dancing the Black Plague 
Then the Union Army of 1860 dances on stage and frees everybody 
And then all the black people begin dancing The Great Migratioooon from the South to the North
While European immigrants begin dancing-on-water across the Atlantic Ocean
And the New York Philharmonic begins playing skyscrapers jumping out of Manhattan
And then the space aliens all explode out of God's Ballsack and all over the audience
And the audience begins dancing abstract-expressionism-with-pornography
And then the television audience watching all this begin masturbating...
And Henry Moore the sculptor begins sculpting 300 million Americans masturbating together
And Jimi Hendrix begins playing 300 million Americans masturbating together
And the ballet dancers on stage are representing with their body movements the dance of 300 million Americans masturbating together
And then John Wayne Gacy is elected President of the United States of America
And everyone jumps out into the streets and begins a ballet dance called World War 3 with ketchup & fries 
And then all the future humans that will never be born begin dancing and jumping out of your television set
And now all the future humans that will never be born are dancing all around you in your living room
And standing upside down on your ceiling is Wolf Larsen reciting this poem to you
And the insane asylum of your brains begins drooling out of your mouth
As you sit on the subway train with a hundred Donald Trump clones in French lingerie all dancing around you
And suddenly the ending of the poem hits you in the face

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

A Video-Poem by me Wolf "Satan" Larsen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4v1qbzLjYA&t=31s

----------


## WolfLarsen

Food & Politics, Incorporated
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In the tiny space of this poem is a million farm animals all ****ing & pissing all over each other, and the farm animals are being slaughtered by wage slaves working long hours for pennies, and the animals are being carried by hooks on a conveyor belt into your mouth, and the animals taste as delicious as mushroom clouds on your hamburger... 
And the odors from all of the **** & piss & antibiotic drugs of the industrial farms are reaching your nose right now, and it smells like poetry…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

All the Planets of the Universe Suddenly Become Giant Human Heads
a poem by Wolf Larsen

You suddenly have a microwave oven as a head
And your two hands turn into paint brushes
Masturbating the giant penis of the Statue of Liberty
(I bet you didn't know she had a penis) 
And the Spanish Armada is floating out of the mouth of the Statue of Liberty
And towards the Queen of England's tits
As the Statue of Liberty's penis ejaculates nuclear missiles all over your face
And now the Amazon rainforest is growing out of your face
And then your own penis blasts off into outer space and becomes the Apollo mission to the Moon 
And on the moon millions of space aliens jump out of your penis
And the space aliens erect hundreds of McDonald's restaurants all over the moon
While the Virgin Mary in heaven has a female orgasm of French impressionism falling all over the planet Earth 
And this gives birth to thousands of naked Caligula clones at the public library
All reciting giant pop art penises everywhere
As everyone's refrigerators grow legs and begin walking the streets of the city 
And this causes skyscrapers to grow out of the mayor's face
As giant German expressionist art pours out of the mayor's mouth
And lands all over the walls of the city... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Diego Rivera Painting all the Orgasms of Brazilian Carnival All Over the Walls of Your Bedroom
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Whenever a poem starts to brew in my guts 
And volcanoes start exploding inside my head
And the giant eyeball of the Ministry of Information is staring at me from the sky
I think of endless monsters flyyyying out of my Penis
And everyone aims their Penises at my flyyying monsters in the sky
And their bullets shoot the Sun into pieces
And the exploding pieces of the Sun become a schizophrenic-orgasmic-show of installation art
In an art exhibit being held inside of a nuclear submarine
That's shooting the Founding Fathers of 1787 into the skyyyy
And as the Founding Fathers of 1787 flyyyyy through the sky
All the watermelons in my head start playing rock & roll music
As the politicians all spread peanut butter all over themselves
In preparation for their erotic encounters with corporate lobbyists
And as the mushroom clouds welcome us with a brand new day
The tidal waves of pop-art-imagery
Flyyyyy out of our breakfast cereal
And as we eat the unicorns in everybody's vaginas
And the thousands of rabid dogs all juuump out of our brains
We paint our brAinS-aLL-oVeR-tHe-wOrLd 
While wild-marijuana-plants grooow out of the Constitutional Convention of 1787
And the pilgrims eat McDonald's hamburgers as they cross the Atlantic Ocean 
And thousands of flying fish with the heads of Andy Warhol 
Jump out of the ocean and eat the delicious pilgrims on the decks of the ship Mayflower
And so instead of the pilgrims colonizing America - America is colonized by all of the orgies of Brazilian Carnival 
And as a protest against Carnaval the born-again Christians all blast off into the giant space alien murals on Mars
And as the words of this poem dribble out of that great space alien mural on Mars
The reader finds himself inside of God's great ball sack 2000 years ago
And now the reader is Jesus Christ dying on the cross in my bedroom watching me masturbate

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

A Podcast Interview of Wolf Larsen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbSURDWoyp4

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Writing Poetry All Over Each Other’s Buttocks
A poem by Wolf Larsen

George Grosz paints the walls & ceilings & floor of your apartment with all the faces of the world's refugees, and all of the world's refugees start walking into one of your ears and through your brains and out your other ear searching for a place to live, and the drums & tuba keep playing the constant marching of the refugees here and there, and the violins move-back-&-forth as the cold winds move-back-and-forth pouring through the tents of the world's refugees, and all of the asses (donkeys) of the United Nations sing beautiful words out of their buttocks about nothing, and each *** sits on its toilet-seat there at the United Nations blabbering the most monotone blah blah blah as the world's refugees groan with hunger and scream with the bombs falling all around them, and meanwhile the American soldiers march out of the anuses of the Democratic & Republican politicians in Washington DC, and the American soldiers march all over the world stomping all over civilians and leaving cities in ruins, and while the military eats all of our taxes one out of every six American children goes to bed hungry, But perhaps I should contemplate all the nuclear submarines swimming in my belly button instead, or maybe I should jack off words all over the page until the reader is drowning in bright colors, or maybe I should pick the Italian Renaissance out of my nose and create literary masterpieces out of my boogers, so the reader pulls out his Dick on the subway and ejaculates the New York City skyline all over everybody... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Space-Alien-Orgasms for Supper
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So thousands of your heads
Are bouncing-&-bouncing all over your studio apartment
While your penis is making love to the blue sky
And your belly button is surrounding the entire universe
And all of the candidates for President are bouncing around inside your ballsack
So you ejaculate all the presidential candidates into the Mona Lisa's vagina in the Louvre Museum
And meanwhile all of the spaceships from the Star Wars movie are flying around the Louvre Museum in Paris
And all of the store mannequins become porn actresses -
In a giant movie that’s simultaneously being filmed on all the planets in the universe -
And in the porno movie all the French-impressionist-space-aliens are making porno-fun with all the store mannequins
And the store mannequins jump out unto the stage
And dance to the cosmos spinning & exploding all around them
While the ketchup & mustard sculptures
Are floating all around your thousands of heads
In a galaxy made out of whipped cream
In a future being sung by all the opera singers of the past
Back when your giant head was being constructed in a factory of space aliens
Dancing to the music of Einstein’s Theory of Relativity
Under 300 Suns all shining their musical orgasms
As the reader & the rest of the galaxy is swallowed by a vacuum cleaner
That’s being operated by a squid floating 
In an ocean of abstract-expressionist-paint
Somewhere south of Houston after the city of Houston jumps to another planet
That’s floating out of this poem…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

It's Sunday so I Get on My Knees and I Suck the Priests ****
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I put human eyeballs in all the walls 
I smile across the sky
And the entire universe is inside my ballsack 
And when I ejaculate the universe into all the up
All the rabid dogs falling from the sky howl in laughter
Because I am the reason that cum tastes so delicious
Because I am the reason that music is so delicious 
And when the music creates the sunlight
And when the sunlight creates raspberry thoughts
Raspberry thoughts that lead to orgies in the Vatican
As all of the Popes of Rome's history crawl & crawl in my pubic hairs
And I the Poet & all my readers walk through the forest of Gods giant pubic hairs
While the Chicago Penis Orchestra follows us and plays all the orgasms of history
And then the wind whispers to me of your love
And I immaculate conception your love doggy style
With the saxophone ejaculating jazz into your mouth
And then I open up my mouth and I swallow all of the kittens & puppies in the animal shelter
And the kittens & puppies taste as delicious as symphonies in blue & red & pink & yellow
And as I wipe my *** with the American flag and pee on the founding fathers
All the toilets of America sing my poetry out of their mouths
And the poem paints with a crazy paint brush
That splashes wars & famine & disease all over the human race
Because most of us were born to suffer
Because most of us were not born swimming in some rich man's ballsack

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Another poem-video by Wolf Larsen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dBDKCRpPoM

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

A Most Beautiful Penis Growing Out of the Mona Lisa's Forehead in the Louvre
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

The 10,000 volcanoes in my brains
Explode endless solar systems out of my head
And I dip my castrated penis into the hot lava flowing out of your vagina
And I write poems in beautiful pornographic calligraphy with your sweet hot lava 
And the beautiful pornographic calligraphy jumps up and becomes
BiZarRe-wONdeRfuL-aRt-gRaffiTi on the sides of passing-freight-trains
Rumbling through cities that are flying around each other 
Rumbling through the chaos of buildings circling around-&-around
Freight trains rummmbling through generations of simple workers’ neighborhoods
Rummmbling through a giant landscape of hopelessness
Rummmbling through a rusting United States of America 
Everyone flying everywhere on their opiates
And the rusting closed factories grow out of the ground like weeds 
And hopelessness falls all over America like an endless disease 
And then the universe falls down
And billions of planets crash upon us
As the human race sings a final opera of extinction together
And the mushroom clouds jump out of our cans of tomato soup 
While the politicians & their bourgeois johns & their callgirl wives all hide in the fallout shelters together 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

R. Kelly and Wolf Larsen Peeing All Over Each Other
(We went to high school together.)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I pee all over the American people
And the flying vaginas
Give surrealistic speeches
To all of the eyeballs growing out of the trees
While the saxophone creates waterfalls of psychosis
As the flying vaginas eat all the highways
And huge anuses start swallowing all the planets
While you eat millions of people
And all of the penises in your stomach
Taste like jazz pancakes with fauvism on top
And then all the fish in the ocean jump out of Gods Penis
And one of Gods Testicles holds the Atlantic Ocean
And the other Testicle of God holds the Pacific Ocean
And two tornadoes jump out of your ears
And turn Chicago into the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen 

Wolf Larsen doing more surrealistic literature as stand-up comedy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay2UnJIMBwI

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Spaceship Lands on Your Hairy Balls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The vacuum cleaner swallows up all the planets of the universe
And your mouth is swallowing the blue sky
And everyone is snorting up abstract expressionism
And then everyone paints huge belly buttons all over the universe
While the factories **** automobiles unto the highways
And the sexy sheep of our wetdreams
Recite their poetry to us
While the flute plays a phrase of poetry flying around & around the city
While the mailboxes ejaculate poetry all over the sidewalks
And then you open the door to leave the house
But somehow the street outside has been replaced by millions of solar systems
That all rush past you into your house
And now there’s millions of solar systems inside your home
And then you’re swallowed
By the big vagina at the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Musical Theme for a WhaTeVer-thE-sOmeThiNg-oR-aNoTheR
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The gong smashes billions of thoughts exploding everywhere
The violins play the sun running around & around the earth over & over again
The clarinet ejaculates a joke all over you
The trumpet yells with anger at the clarinet
The clarinet laughs at the trumpet
The tuba starts walking through the music like a fat man walking down the street
The violins throw the oceans & continents everywhere
The clarinet laughs again
The gong starts crashing one planet after another into pieces
The bassoon starts to rain melancholy everywhere
The clarinet begins dancing playfully around the bassoon
The trumpet throws bright colors all over the audience
Then the harp turns the sky black
The saxophone & trumpet throw neon lights everywhere
Then the harp plays the reader dreaming himself somewhere else…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Jump! Scream! Dance!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone jumps out of those paintings in the museum
And now theyre dancing through the hallways of the art museum
To the beat of the flying violins and crashing cellos
As Picasso paints refugees shivering with cold & hunger
All over the walls of villas & mansions & penthouses
Where the rich snort lines of cocaine stretching across the universe
And the French horn & saxophone & trumpet play laughing-dying-madmen crashing into each other
As the lines of cocaine become phrases of poetry
Flying around the cities
Which are jumping out of the ground
And rivers of cocaine & musical notes & bright paint
Splash out of the music
Music built out of hamburgers & plagues & poetry
All having a ménage-a-trois together under a hysterically laughing sun
While god urinates spring showers all over neurotic flowers
Which smile their bright colors splashing into our eyes
As our skin drools off our bodies and into the ground

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Another Wolf Larsen poem-video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soq2TPUV9Sc

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this poem if you are offended by obscenity.

The Sun Becomes Pregnant from the Poet’s Spermatozoa
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The land under your feet suddenly escapes away into the sky
The buildings surrounding you suddenly become the words in a poem far far away
Your head is suddenly a planet at the edge of the solar system
Comets crash into your brains
One of your hands is masturbating Salvador Dali’s Penis
Your other hand is writing this poem
Your eyeballs have been swallowed by the devil
Billions of people are swimming into your body
Your feet walk away from each other and each one of your feet winds up in a separate poem
Your mother gives birth to Army tanks & nuclear missiles & bullets
Your thoughts are creating a painting
Your vagina has become a haven for terrorists
Your nipples send out radio signals to space aliens
And then you sit on the poem’s face
And you cum all over the poem…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Food Here is Flavored with the Poets Jism
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All around me space aliens & cannibals are mating
In magical duck rituals
While the buildings jump up & down with the music
And kangaroos are flying out of the sun
While naked Roman emperors at McDonalds
Are having sex with all the rainbows flying everywhere
And the skyscrapers are growing out of the mouths of all the Roman emperors
And Michelangelo is painting the Big Bang of the universe on the ceiling of McDonalds
While Leonardo di Vincis Mona Lisa is having sex with Jimi Hendrix on one of the tables
And rocketships are blasting out of everyones penises
And inhabiting the universe with masses of humanity
All enjoying the Orgy of Immaculate Conception together across the universe
And then Charles Manson strangles the poem to death
And laughs & laughs & laughs

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Check out my stand-up comedy that uses surrealistic poetry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuzVE9kXKDA

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Rogue Sexually Transmitted Computer Virus that Conquers the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The space aliens & humans are devouring each other
As my anus swallows the entire universe
And the assembly line across the street builds hundreds of new solar systems every second
And penises with wings are flying out of this poem
And the words in this poem are growing legs and running away
And torpedoes are shooting out of this poem 
And exploding into symphonies & paintings
That are being eaten by all the flying fish
With human heads
As waterfalls of insanity crash out of everyone’s brains
And the painter dabs his paintbrush in the waterfalls of insanity
And the painter creates the most wonderful cannibalism on canvas
While the flying fish devour all the solar systems
And the planet earth becomes a giant brain of madness
That’s leaking out of the genitals of a computer
That’s being born by a scientist at this very moment…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

All the Frogs of the Amazon Rainforest Impregnating the Moon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A big laughing anus
Jumps out of the sun
And sings the 10,000 orgies of poetry
To all of the giant ears growing out of the planets
As vaginas as big as the sky
Walk out of this poem
And devour all the music
The silent Earth is then eaten by all the monsters growing out of our bellybuttons
As Jesus Christ comes down from the cross
And starts dancing in the Brazilian Carnival
And giant neon mushrooms are growing out of the musical orgies
All the naked musical orgies on NYC’s Broadway
After the Revolution of Immaculate Conception
Has freed humanity’s genitals from the chains of religion…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Hee-Hee-Ha-Ha-Hoo-Hoo-Hee-Hee for Breakfast Yummy! 
A poem by Wolf "Satan" Larsen

Barbara tenus sapientes is eating all the scraMbled-brAin-eGgs 
Of-10,000-maSturbaTing-phiLosOpheRs
All watching the porno show of the American elections
When Boobsera-Titsera-Sapiiiiientes happened!!!
And now all the paintings in the Louvre have penises & testicles hanging out of them -Ooohhhhhh Nooooooo!
While all the Barbaras with their titz-sir-R-us were sappying-sappying 
To the beat of the Boomberus-Titz-R-us-Suppa-Suppa!!
Giant-Neon-Vaginas with legs all jumping everywhere!
Human skulls floooaaating across the pink universe
Across a river of Barbara-bubba-Tena-Tena-Tuba-Suppa-Suppa
Until they reached the other side of the galaxy of cum-flavored ice cream
That tasted like Booba-Booba-Tuuppaa-Tuppa-Buubha-Buubha
As ha ha ha ha ha went all the pink flying frogs
Jumping from one bald-head-testicle-mans brains to another bald-head-testicle-mans brains
Inside da headz of da 10,000-mAstUrbatiNg-phiLosOpherS
All chanting Barba-barba-Buunga-Buunga-Tuppa-Tuppa-Sappa-Sappa!!
While the Demopublicans in America chanted:
Dinga-dinga-Boppa-Boppa-Poopa-Poppa-Sappy-sappy!!
And all the Republicrats chanted:
Barba-barba-Ten-Titz-R-up-Ten-up-Up-up-Soopy-Soopy!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen


Another video poem by Wolf "Satan" Larsen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdQu0vE28Pk

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Ding-dop-dopper-Dooopers!
A poem by Wolf “Satan” Larsen!

A fling-flooper was eating the sun out of the garbage can –
Bingee-booper-boopity-daaaaaaH –
When a religious-Cyclops-Monster with a cross instead of a penis between his legs
Began ranting to the snails about all the fippity-foopity-fnooo
While everyone danced the Corona virus with all the seal lions swimming through the sky
And the sea lions sang:
“Zippy-zoopy-zappy-zoooo!!”
While the puppies jumped out of the computers
And ate the flying sea lions
And everyone’s eyeballs seemed to say:
“Cloppity-Boppity-fnopity-fooooo!”
And then everyone died.

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zing-Zoopey hi hi the Bluuuuuee Skkkyyyy!
A poem by Wolf “Satan” Larsen

I was fwooping with some crack!
CraaCk -!-cRRraaCCk-!-cRRRaaaaCk!!
When the elephants went fwoooping with all the up-&-down lakes and rivers!
CrrRRRaaack-!-crrAAAAck-!-Crack!
And all the cocaine plants were growing from all the moons of the universe!!
Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ck!!
And all the politicians opened their mouths and asses & elephants came running out their mouths!
Asses & elephants! Asses & elephants! Asses & elephants!
And we smeared Hiroshima & Nagasaki al over our naked bodies –
And strawberry pleasures happened!
For purple mountains of craaaack!
Oh crack! Oh craaack!!
God sheds his urine all over the US!!
And crown the woooppee with ding-dongy
All the crack be goin’ happy happy with pointing bazookas at the sun!
Happy female orgasm to all the birds in the sky!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do not read this is you have a problem with naughty words! You have been warned!

Neon Vaginas for Sale!
A pOOoooEEEeeeem by Wolf YYYiiipppzzzaa Larsen!

Everyday your fruit-loops-roller-coster-personality
Be Bonging across the galaxy!
Because of the rocketships of wAshiNg-maShiNe-uP-&dOwn-vAgiNaS!!
And somewhere is the big mOuth swallowing up the galaxy!
Kiduppa-!-Faduppa-!-Fiiiiiiinggg!!
And blue sky itching & itching & itching!
ZZZyyyychhhooo!-!-! With masochistic strawberry!
Ever tipsy-toopsy with a lemOn-meReNgUe-mUSiCaL-univerSe?
Its nipples for everybody!
Now zippy!
Yesterday ding-bop-luppy-booooppps!!!!
Because yesterday is made out of most talkative fish!
You & me be sexy polar bears!!
Dressed in the end of the poem!
Boooooooooooooooooooooooonnngggg!!!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

A video-poem by Wolf Larsen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giZ34mqZJGE

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bleeepphhh – Huuuurrruuunggaaa! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Yep! Flying brains everywhere!
Time to Beep beep! We’re pissing sunshine all over the sky & earth!
Love me?
Because my genital herpes are singing to you!
You herpes with the zip – lop – dop?
Herpes is beautiful!
Especially when you cocaine with all the zippy!
Cocaine & herpes & blow-up love dolls is
My bingy-zooey – zoo! You Titanic??
Especially with cars crashing into the Middle Ages!
Smokin’ some gothic architecture?
Sexy sexy blow-up dolls by the side of the highway! Naked!
Blueberry sex with mannequins!
Everybody now!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Chaos for Breakfast
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sky begins eating all of us
The world spins out of control
The people eat the sun
Our feet disappear
Our heads are floating out to sea
Our hands belong to someone else
Our genitals have stopped working
Our eyes cannot see
Our ears hear only a giant silent scream

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are overly sensitive, or if you are very religious!

God and The Devil Shaking Hands Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A waterfall of Corona Beer falls over the human race
While Wolf Larsen dying on the cross laughs & laughs
And thousands of demons are jumping out of Wolf Larsens mouth as he laughs
While the sky collapses all over the screaming human race
And all the comedians stop laughing and start crying
Michelangelo begins sculpting gravestones
But the gravestones grow legs and begin dancing all over the planet
God puts on his sexiest French lingerie and smiles as he looks down upon humanity screaming 
The Devil gets up from bed and puts his arm around god
The Virgin Mary also gets up from bed and puts a sexy robe around her naked body
Meanwhile the priests & preachers are leading the human race to the graveyards
And in the graveyards the human race watches
As the priests & preachers throw off their robes and preach naked in the cold wind
And then everyone begins digging their own graves
As the priests & preachers passionately kiss and touch each others naked bodies

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

a video-poem by Wolf "Satan" Larsen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbte86IIrgE

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Opera of the World Falling Apart
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Millions are dying and swiiiiirrrrling-uuuup to the big toilet bowl in heaven
While god & the devil are drinking and gambling together in the whorehouse
And everyone is coughing up fornicating-demons-&-angels into the air
While the graveyards are filled with the orgies of immaculate conception
And the birds are singing happy operas
To accompany the orchestra of ambulance sirens going to-&-fro
Others are getting on the elevator down to hell
As they laugh & sing & dance
And the two political parties of the grim reaper
(Both the one of asses and the other of elephants)
Get on the political pulpit and preach the baboon buttocks
Of red & white & blue nonsense…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do not read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

Corona or Heineken?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So the Poet Wolf Larsen is sucking God's Big Dick
And God ejaculates Corona Beer into Wolf Larsen's mouth
And then Wolf Larsen begins having anal sex with The Lord
And Wolf Larsen ejaculates all the angels-&-devils-in-his-ballsack into the Lord’s Anus in Heaven
And the Virgin Mary is praying with a viBrAtoR-r-r-R and siiiiinging Verdi operas 
And everybody from California is surfing around us in the sky
And all of the surfers are playing violins
And all of the devils & angels in the Lord's anus are singing as well
And then all of the angels & devils parachute out of the Lord’s Anus in Heaven
And they land inside of a giant painting being conducted by Penderecki the classical composer
While Ludwig Meidner begins painting psYchOtic pOrtraitS of the milliOns dYing frOm thE plaguE
And everyone in Hell becomes a swirling-mass-of-symphony-music
While all the Attila-the-Hun-clones in your brains
Pull out jackhammers and turn your head into a sado-masochistic symphony
And each breath becomes harder & harder to reach
As the Sun laughs and laughs at your approaching death
And you cough up endless little Grim Reapers out of your lungs
That flyyyyy-arrrrooounnd and infect others 
As your chest tightens around your heart
And the emergency room is filled with billions of people all screaming
As both the Devil & God take you by the hand
And fly you up to the Grand Bar in heaven
Where you drink Corona with shots of tequila for all eternity
As the mariachi band plays the end of the poem 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Everyone Throwing Up Happiness All Over Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My head is falling so up
Everything inside of me is collapsing thousands of miles into the Earth
The silence yells at me
I don't know where my hands are
My testicles are full of cockroaches
My knees are made out of the dark sounds 
My thoughts are minimalist gray canvases 
My music is gunshots
I **** diarrhea all over the word happiness
My Eyes turn anyone who approaches into a corpse 
I wake up dead every day

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

A Wolf Larsen poem-video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC4fEKheSpQ&t=115s

----------


## WolfLarsen

100 Faces Laughing & Crying in the Mirror
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I chop my feet off and eat them
I chop off my penis and I eat that too
I jump off the planet Earth and I dive into the sun
I cut the sun up into pieces with my switchblade knife
Then I shoot the mirror full of bullet holes
I stab and stab the walls with my knife until I laugh
And I laugh like an eternal sadness

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Standing in Front of an Invisible Execution Squad Waiting to be Shot
a poem by Wolf Larsen

An empty Universe screams at me
While the streets are being eaten by all of our dreams 
The dreams are turning into nightmares piled on top of each other
As we scream poetry at the graveyards
As we play music for the Dead
As We chop off our own heads and throw them at each other
And then we jump into our dogs’ anuses 
Where we conduct our poetry readings
As invisible soldiers attack our bodies with invisible bullets
And the Sun screams with happiness
As We dig Graves into the sky
And the dead bodies floating in the sky
Urinate their poetry on the people walking below 
But then everyone disappears
Into the big black hole of this poem 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

a Pile of Dead Bodies Reciting Poetry to Each Other 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I jump into your psychosis
You jump into my psychosis
Together we build a giant poem made out of schizophrenia
We build a giant schizophrenia with our gesturing hands
We erect giant schizophrenia with our sculptures 
Symphonies of schizophrenia crashing all over the human race
Floods of human faces are eating through everyone's brains
As We erect giaNt-diSeaSed-sCulpTures with our hands
Our poems & symphonies are tidal waves of schizophrenia
Tidal waves of Madness walking through the hospital corridors
As all the sick-&-dying sing operas to a deaf god that is not listening 
Only science can save us

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious!

The Wise Philosophers Inside My Testicles
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab Lake Michigan in my hand and I throw it into the universe
I pull psychosis out of my testicles and I throw the psychosis all over the planet Earth
I pull the human race off the planet Earth and I throw the human race up into the sky
I give the dogs & cats wings and now the dogs & cats are flying in all my poems
I create the sunlight with my orgasms
The rain falls from the sky whenever I cry
Because I am the Poet I slash god into pieces with my machete-pen
My words are a flood of insanity and sanity all crashing around each other
I pull the Sun out of the sky
And I throw the sun into Van Gogh's paintings
I take all of the Flesh of the human race and with the Flesh of the human race I create Paul Gauguin sculptures growing everywhere you look
Whenever you snort my phrases of poetry up your nose 
You feel thousands of words pulsating inside of you 
You feel the music crashing out of the walls everywhere
You feel the human race flooding out of ballsacks and into vaginas everywhere
As the drummer crashes everything we know into pieces
And then everyone lays down at the Poet's feet and dies 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Even Your Family & Friends are the Plague
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sun laughs and laughs at me
I want to jump into the toilet 
and swim through the pipes and become a fish in the ocean
I want to swallow the entire universe 
And then I want to **** the entire universe into this poem
I want to stand on the street corner juggling sadness & happiness with my hands 
As I smile and scream and expose my penis for all to see
Whenever I hear a symphony I hear the plague
Whenever I look at a painting I see the plague
Whenever I touch a sculpture I am touching the plague 
The plague is looking at me wherever I go
I feel the plague touching my most intimate parts
I eat the plague - I breathe in the plague - I am becoming a walking talking plague

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity!

Charles Manson & The Beach Boys Drinking Coronas Together and Singing Cease To Exist
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone around me suddenly becomes ashes flying in the Wind 
The wind then suddenly carries away all the planets into the Flames of the Sun
Then the sun explodes a giant female orgasm Across the Universe
And now all the space aliens throughout the Universe are licking & licking the giant female orgasm in the sky
The moon says how do you do? 
I answer by grabbing a hammer and smashing the moon into pieces
Then all the fish swim out of my toilet bowl and run for political office
Then Uncle Sam & The Statue of Liberty jump out of my toilet bowl
And they jump into my head where they have anal sex for the next two thousand years
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays 2000 years of anal sex
Then the Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays the Black Plague
Meanwhile all the store mannequins are singing to the empty streets 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Friday Morning Erection with teN-thOuSaNd-hAndS
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You wake up in the morning to find that your entire family has been eaten by the dog
Meanwhile, the planet Earth is being swallowed by the Easter Bunny 
That's when the President of your country announces that it is now illegal to have a face or eyes or a mouth 
Meanwhile, everyone has dropped to their knees and begins worshipping Your Penis 
They love to receive & swallow the white-gooey-Holy-Communion from Your Penis
Then the store mannequins have an armed rebellion and take over the empty streets
Meanwhile, vibrators & vaginas are singing Duets throughout the city 
Also, everyone has lost their feet
The Ministry of Lost Feet declares a national emergency 
So everybody jumps in their mother's vagina and hides in their mother's womb for the next 100 years
The Mayor of your city declares the 21st century to be illegal 
So then the police all hand out tickets to everyone breathing 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Delta40

The Ministry of Lost Feet. I needed that. Thanks Wolf. Keep Well x

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Delta. I'm trying. You too, keep well.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Bedtime Story for Immaculate Conception Lovers
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The people are flying past me like comets & asteroids
The music dances with the universe
The universe dances with the poetry
The poetry jumps into your ballsack and then it explodes into the sheep you're ****ing
And now the sheep is pregnant with the Roman Empire 
And then the Roman Empire explodes out of the sheep and conquers all the space aliens in the universe
And then Mother Teresa dresses in sexy-French-lingerie and arrives at your apartment late at night
And all night long you & Mother Teresa make thOuSaNdS-oF-erOtic-sCuLptuReS tOgether 
And then everyone in all those Italian Renaissance paintings jump out into the real world and have orgies with each other
As the Afro-Brazilian drums play orgies-and-more-orgies-and-more-orgies
And the orgies & the music splash across the world
And now the ending of the poem is pregnant from a beautiful stranger

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Year of The Nightmare
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Each poem carries you further away into eternity
My poems are now written to the-rhythms-of-ambulance-sirens 
The corpses now drift out of my poems 
And the skyscrapers cry long rivers of bright paint
That flow & drip & splash into the poem
While the sky hurts 
Then I dip my pen into your brains
And I write your brains flowing across the page
I write graffiti art across the page
Then I write graffiti art across the universe
And then I lay down in the blood flowing from the corpses of Millions
And I sleep inside of one of your dreams

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Springtime During the Plague
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone sticks their heads into the toilet
And begins reciting poetry to the Gods 
As endless ambulance sirens all scree-e-e-a-am a horror story together 
Then huge tidal waves of despair & hopelessness begin crashing everywhere you look
As the whales swim out of the ocean and begin beaching themselves on other planets 
And as endless multitudes die of the plague the capitalist politicians both liberal & conservative jump out of our anuses and sing endless excuses in a musical entitled “Blah! Blah Blah!” 
And then the poem begins crawling all over your skin 
While the sun in the sky grabs a hammer and begins crashing all the buildings into pieces 
And you walk through the rubble of former cities screaming to all of the planets & suns & moons in the sky
And then you find yourself walking down a twisting-&-turning-hallway to your own execution
And the Son & The Father & the Holy Ghost are now all pointing their machine guns at you
And as you look at the machine guns pointed at you
You recite a poem for the last time

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I am the Horniest Poet the World has ever Seen!
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate my symphonies all over the world 
I impregnate all of the space aliens with my poetry
I splish-and-splash my poetry all over the paintings
And the paintings are dripping with my wonderful psychosis
As I erect wonderful psychosis into one sculpture after another
Because I am the Conductor of a Worldwide-Orgy-of-Psychosis
And as I impregnate every living organism under the sun with my poetry
I scream poetry to the Mountains & the Sun & the Moon
And then everything crashes into pieces-&-musical-notes-&-splashes-of-paint
As I rip all of the suns & moons & planets out of the sky 
And I throw them into my poetry
My words shoot down entire armies
And the women of the earth rip off their clothes and surrender to my poetry
And I the Poet & all the women of the Earth make one Great Immaculate Conception Symphony together 
And 9 months later a human race of Poets are born
And with my mighty pen I slay all the babies that are not mine 
With my mighty pen I castrate all the other men upon the Earth 
And I replace the holy bible with my own Book of Sin
And as the human race reads my blasphemous bible called The Book of sin
The human race throws their naked bodies into a giant orgy of arts & literature & music 
And then I grab the poem and I shove it up the *** of god
Because I am the Poet Wolf Larsen, I am the Almighty, I am the only Almighty

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

Hard Hat, Sledgehammer, & Pen 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I take a wrecking ball to the sky 
And I smash the sky into pieces 
And then I take the broken pieces of the sky and I create a sculpture with it 
I ejaculate my imagination all over the universe
I grab a sledgehammer and I smash Washington DC & Wall Street into pieces 
And then all of the capitalist politicians both Democrat & Republican line up to suck my dick
And when I ejaculate graffiti art into their mouths they smile and swallow
Because my graffiti art is poetry
And my poetry is a sweet tasting vanilla
And then I grab my sword and I start slashing the universe into pieces 
And with all of the broken pieces of the universe I build this poem
With screwdrivers & hammers & construction cranes I build this poem into an eternity falling up into the sky
And I create a new sky with my giant hands
And the sky breathes with my poetry 
I am a Blue Collar Poet in a hard hat building a new tomorrow
I am a grave-digging Poet that will give the ruling class a nice long place to sleep 10 feet under
My poems speak of the coming revolution 
The 1789 of the 21st Century

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sunshine Music 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

The Immaculate Conception choir
Is singing this poem to you
And all of the store mannequins in the windows are playing the violins
As the empty streets scream with sexual desire
And all of the flowers growing out of these words
Begin ejaculating poetry all over the human race
As the sunshine smiles from above 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

How I Became a Space Alien 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write my symphonies with your blood
I rip your head off your body and I devour your head
I feed your castrated penis to all of the flying vaginas in the air
Then I jump inside your belly button and I land inside of a different universe 
Then the symphony orchestra plays thousands of different universes
Meanwhile, I have given your feet away to somebody else
And your buttocks are being served up in a 4-star restaurant 
Where the waiters are all pink flamingos
And the chefs all have televisions as heads
And while the patrons eat your buttocks
They are serenaded by Genghis Khan & Attila the Hun playing the violin
Meanwhile, somewhere east of the Moon
Giant trees with human heads as leaves
Are growing out of all of the rusting abandoned cars
Left behind by an extinct human race

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I **** My Imagination into the Sky
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stare with Wonder at all of the motorcycles in the sky
And then all of the skyscrapers grow legs and start walking towards me
I start running away from all of the skyscrapers 
But then suddenly I'm swallowed by the Virgin Mary's vagina
So now I'm standing on stage on Broadway with my penis jumping out of my crotch
And my penis is reciting Shakespeare to an audience of cannibalistic Psychopaths
Who are all devouring each other while my penis performs Shakespeare on stage
And then one of the monsters riding motorcycles through the sky
Grabs me
And I find myself riding on a motorcycle into someone else's poem 
And in the other poem Beethoven is conducting a Shakespearean-Rock-Opera
But all of the musicians & actors are devouring each other in a beautiful act of poetry - cannibalism
So The Shakespearean-Rock-Opera is cancelled 
And Beethoven gets restless and becomes a member of the Hell's Angels motorcycle gang
And Beethoven rides his motorcycle into somebody else's imagination 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this poem If you have a problem with obscenity. 

The Title of this Poem was Eaten by a Bird
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis blasts off to the Moon
And millions of space aliens jump out of my penis and inhabit the Moon
Once on the moon all the space aliens build huge cities made out of talking vaginas
And all of the talking vaginas on the moon sing us exotic operas from outer space
And we dance like crack-smoking-zombies to all of the operas falling from the sky 
And then we - all seven billion of us on Earth - all write a poem together
And our poem is a tidal wave crashing through the minds of space aliens
On millions of different planets
And then we all die of some happy plague while the jazz band plays the orgies of ancient Rome 
And then the birds sing a big welcoming to Spring 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

Cleopatra, Camels, & Space Aliens All Dancing to Disco Music Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Do you taste the sunlight?
Do you stick out your tongue and lick & lick the music?
Do your hand & your penis love singing duets together?
Do the space aliens talk to you through Beethoven symphonies?
Do the stars in your sky ejaculate huge imaginations all over you?
Does the empty page attack you with a glaring stare when you write?
Have your feet walked all over the world?
Do your feet yearn to walk all over the universe?
Is the sky a barrier to your imagination?
Do your arms long to embrace the space aliens with a sexual love?
Do the sheep in Montana call to your penis?
Do you want to conquer the human race with your pen?
Do you want to impregnate all the women on the planet Earth?
Do the colorful colors in your ballsack want to explode all over canvases?
Does the ending of the poem fill you with a yearning for more?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Symphony of **** & Piss
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to crawl down into the sewers of the city 
And sit in **** & piss and write poetry 
Then I start hitting & hitting the blue sky with my fists 
And then I smear all of this **** & piss across the page and create poetry
And then I create great symphonies with **** & piss 
And the passing clouds scream their words at me
And then the motorcycles zoooom across the naked skin of the Earth
And his lips wrap around my **** like a tornado
And he sucks my dick to the rhythm of The Star-Spangled Banner
And then he swallows my red-white-and-blue patriotism

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

Sex, Poetry, & Classical Music
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem jumps out of you 
And the poem leaps across the landscape destroying everything in its path
And now the poem is throwing up a New World out of its guts
And words are flying across the landscape
And words are leaping off the planet Earth and becoming phrases of poetry zooming into outer space 
And the space aliens eat the poetry and the space aliens become music
And the music is thrashing about in the universe
And the music is throwing planets & suns & moons this-way-&-that
And then everybody's penises blast off into this poem
And now billions of penises are flying this-way-&-that through this poem
And the billions of penises land in anuses that are in these phrases of poetry
And all the phrases of poetry are filled with anal sex
And now this poem is dripping in spermatozoa 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Poem with Air Raid Sirens 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I eat out the vagina of the Mona Lisa in the Louvre
And the Mona Lisa begins singing an erotic Opera to all the tourists 
And the tourists all suddenly become rocketships blasting off to your head
So Michelangelo takes a sledgehammer to your head
And all of the thousands-of-sculptures inside your head begin reciting poetry
To all of the spermatozoa swimming backwards in time
And now all of the Roman emperors are walking through the streets of Chicago
And all the Chicago skyscrapers are growing out of ancient Rome
Like magical mushrooms growing out of this poem 
And this poem suddenly becomes a canvas of neoclassical sculptures & subway trains & romantic-era-symphonies & drive-by shootings
And now Caligula, Al Capone, & Donald Trump are in a speeding car with machine guns drawn
And they shoot down a gang of rival drug dealers on the street corner 
And in the red light district a sexy Statue of Liberty in a mini skirt
Gets arrested by the police for selling her own body
And then Uncle Sam gets arrested by the police too for propositioning a hooker named Mary Magdalene 
And then a roaring chainsaw cuts Chicago in half
And everyone goes home to their mother's womb 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

Naked Women Jumping Out of Picasso Paintings and Seducing the Reader
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I'm flying over the universe
And the words are jumping around the campfire
While the buildings are running past us and into the countryside 
And in the countryside the buildings are jumping on top of each other
And now all the naked people are jumping on top of each other and becoming a giant sexual sculpture
And the musicians are playing the giant sexual sculpture with their rampaging saxophones and waves of violins and blurting trombones
And now the cello plays like a flying dragon breathing fire
The conductor - who stands naked before the symphony orchestra - is none other than the Roman Emperor Nero 
And now schizophrenia is happening
And it's a deLiciouS-raSpbeRry-sChiZophRenia
It's sunlight filled with the Earth's orgies
And the Earth's orgies run around-and-around the planet 
As the saxophone plays a phrase of poetry rolling around-and-around the planet 
And the freight trains are rolling past the screaming landscape
And 7 billion naked people on a giant testicle are revolving around the Sun 
All singing the end of the poem together 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: this poem may not be appropriate for more sensitive readers.

It's Time for 1789
a poem by Wolf Larsen 

It's time to dance to revolution!
It's time for Guillotines Around the World to Sing their beautiful song! 
It's time to eat those who eat caviar!
It's time to throw the capitalist politicians into the garbage trucks and haul them away! 
It's time to put the CEO's that run the “health care” corporations on trial, and strap them into the electric chair! 
It's time to go up to the penthouses and throw the bourgeois pigs out the windows!
It's time to build a giant bright future for our children on top of the graves of the ruling class!
It's time for the construction workers to be able to afford to live in the buildings that they’re building!
It's time for white workers & black workers & brown workers to love one another! 
Marx & Engels & Lenin & Trotsky will be our gods! 
The rats of Wall Street have built nothing! 
Those who wear hard hats are the builders of civilization, and should be treated with respect! 
The hungry of the world know that something must be done!
As the Lords of the Land demand the rent money from unemployed workers we know what must be done!
And while the four star generals get mountains of shiny new armaments, our grandparents die in neglected hospitals! 
The rich are eating caviar while the workers of the world are looking at empty plates & empty refrigerators! 
We know what must be done!
It’s time for 1789!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen 

Advance Permission is given to all for the reproduction of this poem, both on the internet and in physical form, as long as the text is not altered, and the intent of such publication is not hostile, and the author is given credit.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

All the Prostitutes in the Whorehouse Are Singing Opera Together
a poem by Wolf Larsen

A waterfall of Happiness is falling upon the human race 
And the human race is dancing in all the happy venereal diseases falling from the Virgin Mary's Vagina in the sky 
And now the sun is crashing through the sky 
And the sun is wishing everyone a Happy death
And everyone begins talking to each other in the architecture of venereal diseases
And the painters are painting the canvases with the drooling-dripping-happiness of venereal diseases 
And then everyone is sucked up into the anus of God
And inside of God’s Anus everyone gets on their knees and prays to poetry
And everyone is digging their graves inside of God's anus
And everyone begins carving poetry into their gravestones
And before they lay down to rest for forever
Everyone watches a movie together about abstract expressionism ****ing surrealism up the *** in a New York City bathhouse in the 1970s
And now all of the painters are painting in New York City bathhouses in the 1970s
They're painting bEauTifuL-naKed-meN across the New York City skyline
And all of the composers are composing Symphonies of vagiNas-&-anUses-&-niPples-&-pEnises-&-mOuths
And Pablo Picasso is dug up from the grave and elected artistic director of the planet Earth
And all the women of the planet disrobe and pose naked for Pablo Picasso's erotic mural that he paints on the blue sky around-and-around-the-Earth
And then Wolf Larsen's giant-flying-penis crashes into the planet Earth from outer space
And everything shatters into words

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bach’s Moonlight Serenade for a Drive-By Shooting 
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I Jump out of you 
While the butterflies all fly out of your penis
And then the nuclear submarines in the sky say hello
While millions of your heads are growing inside of my head
And giant sculptures of your penis start growing inside of art museums everywhere
Because all you can do is scream with Art
And the clouds at your feet
And the millions of devils flowing by over your head
Is the orgy of your brains splattered all over the universe
Because you are dying and becoming a living-breathing-painting
Because you are dying and becoming the Symphony-of-Joy playing on planets throughout the universe
And the poem tiptoes out of your dying body
And the poem walks away into eternity...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

You Aim a Bazooka at the Moon
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The moon crashes into the symphony
The symphony splashes across the mountains & valleys inside your mind
The stars slash through the sky 
The birds sing psychosis-&-neurosis all night long
The ceiling drips the plague all over you
You jump up and begin punching God over-&-over-again
You masturbate pornographic art pieces all over the museums
You jump across time and space
And you land inside your mother's vagina
Then your mother has a tremendous-female-orgasm and the blue sky splashes out of her pussy hole
And now you're falling through the blue sky
And you fall millions of miles through your grave
And you land in bed naked beside the Devil in hell
And the Devil puts his arm around you
And the Devil begins passionately kissing you
And the Devil's erect Phallus becomes the most delicious pen in your mouth
And as you swallow the Devil's poetry
You taste the delicious end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Geriatric Porn Movie Starring Donald Trump & Joe Biden 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Somewhere south of the poem
Is the region of naughty words
Where Byzantine art & Andy Warhol clones make Immaculate Conception together
Under the holy ballsack of William Shakespeare
During the religious ceremonies of Montana sheep ****ing
To The rhythms of 3 sex robots in bed with your wife
In the Symphony of Sex Robot Abstract Expressionism
While the moon be screaming mandolin opera
At all of the drive-by shooting orchestras being conducted by a naked Beethoven
In the Crashing Sky Auditorium where all the neoclassical sculptures smoke crack with the 45 presidents
As the American bombs fall up into the blue sky
The Blue Sky that's dripping across the universe
While Uncle Sam jumps out of God's penis in heaven
And Uncle Sam announces that World War 3 is ready... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you are very religious.

Your Mother with a Beautiful Stranger Creating You 
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I pull all the corpses out of the ground
And I throw the corpses into this poem 
The corpses all jump out of this poem and shake the hand of the reader
The reader jumps out naked into the snow and begins dancing like a lightning bolt
Lightning bolts suddenly jump out of everyone's hands
And all the lightning bolts fly up into the sky
And God is struck down with lightning
Then I fling the dust of the dead god all over the Moon
And luscious flowers grow out of the Moon in a big colorful schizophrenia

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

The Orchestra of Sexual Desire
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The violins play your mother running naked through the streets 
The sky jumps all over your naked mother and makes love to her
The French horn & tuba & trumpet play volcanoes running amok everywhere
The timpani drums play all the earthquakes inside your head
The cello plays your naked father running through the streets after your naked mother
The french horn & tuba & trumpet play all of the restless madmen in your father's ballsack
The timpani drums play your father's heartbeat going boom-boom-boom
The saxophone plays your mother's breasts & nipples going happy
The clarinet laughs and kisses your mother
Your naked sister runs out into the street and throws herself at the Moon
Your naked wife begins dancing on the street corner with the violins
The French horn & tuba & trumpet play tidal waves of sexual desire splashing across all the continents
The harp plays your post-orgasmic bliss floating you up to heaven...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Music for a Pandemic
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I play psychosis with the saxophone
The cymbals clash the continents together
The world falls into thousands of heads
While the music has too many lips
The clarinet is playing too many long rivers
All the wild beasts jump into the music
While the violins play pandemic after pandemic
The saxophone plays hundreds of naked women surrounding you
The piano is searching for the Middle Ages
The harp is playing that somewhere that you’re always searching for
But can never find

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Symphony of Happiness & Death
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10,000 giant penises in front of you
Are playing the violin
While 6,000 giant vaginas on the ceiling
Are playing cellos & double bases
While 5,000 clones of Charles Manson in your testicles
Are all playing the harp
And Joe Biden & Donald Trump are playing the timpani drums together
While all the members of Congress both Democrat & Republican
Are playing oral skills for the corporate lobbyists
And the clarinet player is swimming up your vagina
While the trombone player is flying out of your penis
And the tuba player is jumping up-&-down inside your head
While you lay in the hospital dying...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Giant Love Machine of STDs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I itch with you
You are my musical syphilis
I create art with your genitals
I breathe with your sickness
I sing with your mental illness
I make peace with your violence
I paint your face on this page
I take your words and turn them into operas
I take your emotions and turn them into plays
I take your death and turn it into comedy

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Tongue & Pussy & Abstract Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I fill you full of my poems
The same way your lover fills you full of semen
And when I eat at your cave full of Art Nouveau deliciousness
Huge waterfalls of words pour out
And the huge waterfalls of words pour all over the page
And create poetry & symphonies & beautiful insanities
That the space aliens all lick up with their tongues
And the porn actors & actresses that jump out of the flying belly buttons
All announce a giant final orgasm of the human race
Before the mushroom clouds & diseases turn the world into a great emptiness

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Ménage-a-Trois of 3 Clarinets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The first clarinet jumped around the universe
In a circle, and ended up in bed with a naked Virgin Mary
The second clarinet is playing a blue paintbrush
Dashing & dripping & splashing all over the sky
While the third clarinet stands over the naked Virgin Mary
And paints her naked beauty
In one canvas after another
While the first clarinet jumps out of bed and plays millions of faces
All pouring out of your mind
And the second clarinet plays an auTomObiLe-aSsEmblY-liNe
While the third clarinet stands in the middle of the Renaissance
And plays verbs & nouns making love to each other
While the first clarinet plays the 20th century making love to ancient Rome
And then the three clarinets together play
A wrecking ball smashing the poem into pieces

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Cannibalism! It’s Not Just for Breakfast Anymore!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A volcano jumps out of me
And swords are flying out of my eyes
While Attila the Hun & his army on flying skateboards
Invade your wife’s bedroom
As she impatiently waits in a sexy nightgown 
And thousands of giant penises are flying out of the sun at the planet Earth
Then the moon with its giant tongue starts licking & licking the planet Earth
And Saturn’s rings go crashing into your head
And your head explodes across the universe
While your penis shoots photon torpedoes at the Klingons
Then everyone’s eyeballs jump out of their heads
And fly off into somebody else’s dreams
And now 8 billions of peoples crawl & crawl all over the planet Earth blindly
Searching for God’s testicles
To lead them into heaven. .

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Musical Canvas of Madness
By the Wolf Larsen String Quartet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The violin & viola paint the canvas blue & green
And blue-&-green splaaaash out of the canvas
And create a blue & green planet seen from outer space
By an astronaut floating in all of the beautiful-black-diarrhea surrounding the planet Earth
And then the cello & double bass play Donald Trump & Joe Biden having an anal sex orgy together in something called the presidential elections
And the violin & viola circle around-and-around the cello & double bass
And the universe flies around-and-around and up-&-down 
As the string quartet plays planets bashing into each other
And suns exploding
And asteroids & comets crashing into planets
And then the string quartet plays an artist throwing & splashing paint
Across-the-canvas & across-the-world & across-the-universe
And the painter paints the universe
As the string quartet plays the paint being thrown this way-&-that 
And then the double base draws its last breath...
While the cello plays the poem dancing away.....
And the viola plays the darkness strangling the earth...
And the violin plays the Poet walking away to take a piss...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Mozart Composing Music in a Whorehouse
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A river of German beer flows over the sky in Brazil
While Dutch Harbor Alaska hits heaven over & over again with its fists
Then Venice Italy dances through Chicago
While New York City ejaculates subway trains all over France
Then all of Russia belches
And all the Chinese people suddenly wake up on the moon
And everybody in India is running back-and-forth inside a symphony
And the musicians play the people running-and-forth who are the notes in the symphony
And then we paint the symphony all over the canvas
While the river of German beer drowns everybody in Chicago
And Dutch Harbor Alaska crashes into the planet of Mars
Then New York City is stolen by a bunch of space aliens
So New York City is on another planet now
But what does that have to do with scratching my balls?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sir George Solte Conducting a Line of Cocaine Around-and-Around the Moon...!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Right now I’m having a menage-a-trois with first ladies Melania Trump & Michelle Obama
And suddenly a giant penis is crashing through the wall!
And as Melania Trump sits on my face, she suddenly has the face of James Brown!
And James Brown’s face is singing,
“I feel good!”
And Michelle Obama as she rides my pen-phallus suddenly has the face of
Captain James T Kirk of the USS enterprise on Star Trek!
And the face of James T Kirk is screaming the Pledge of Allegiance 
And now all the Klingons are running into the room with their musical instruments
And the Klingons start killing everybody with contemporary art
And now my naked parents are jumping into bed with us
And my parents are now conceiving me, even though I was already born 50 years ago!
And that’s when the reader walks into the room and starts eating everybody
Yummy!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Naked Wolf Larsen Conducting the New York Philharmonic
In the Symphony of Mass Rebellion in C Major
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the mayors of New York City both past & present are parading naked through the streets playing the tuba
And the Statue of Liberty rips off her clothes and starts playing the trombone
While everyone on the New York Subway sings a chorus of low wages & a high cost of living together
And the people marching through the streets are chanting: “EAT THE RICH!”
While the rich in their penthouses pull out their little wee-wees and make trickle-down upon the people below
And all of the gargoyles on the sides-of-buildings play the trumpets
While naked angels frolicking in the whorehouses play the harp
And the capitalist politicians in City Hall sing their lies to the people
And the people start chanting: “EAT THE CAPITALIST POLITICIANS!”
And Richard Pryor gets up from his throne in heaven and yells out jokes to humanity below
And all of humanity laughs and laughs
As the workers set up guillotines in Washington DC & Wall Street 
And the bourgeoisie & capitalist politicians have a final going-away party of cocaine & caviar & call girls
As the soldiers line the four-star generals & war profiteers against the walls and 
The bullets sing the song of liberation
While the workers dance through the streets
With the heads of the bourgeoisie on pikes 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem both in physical form and on the Internet, as long as the text is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning:do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Symphony of Jackson Pollock Paintings
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While I write this symphony of swirling penises & giant-flying-anuses
Everyone across the earth is engaged in immaculate conception rituals
In worship of the beautiful fertility goddess in the sky
Then the space aliens come and make immaculate conception with all the sheep in Montana
And the Statue of Liberty spontaneously changes into a huge Woody Allen holding 
An even huger phallus presiding over the Hudson Bay
And Woody Allen’s huge phallus is ejaculating funny film dialogue all over Manhattan
While the clouds passing overhead are laughing and laughing
And all the corpses in the graveyard are laughing and laughing
And everyone dying in the hospitals is laughing and laughing
As the ending of the poem laughs and laughs
And the reader is suddenly swallowed by a little goldfish
That jumps out of a bowl that’s inside of Wolf Larsen’s head

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Concerto for a Wet Dream
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m dancing my brains around the symphony
My thoughts & my spermatozoa are dancing together
My ballsack & my brains are becoming a gigantic one together!
My bellybutton is swallowing the universe
My feet are walking upon thousands of planets
The violins are playing my thoughts racing-back-and-forth
The horns are playing spermatozoa frothing & jumping & running everywhere
And the saxophone plays the mighty female orgasm
While the flute plays the world floating away...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with cannibalism.

It’s the First of the Month! Why Not Eat Your Landlord?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Cannibalism!
As the world sits down to dinner to eat their landlords,
The violins & cellos & double bases all weave
The continents together into an international celebration of cannibalism!
The oboes & clarinets & flutes play the International Symphony of Cannibalism!
As 7 billion mouths open to swallow their landlords!
And the symphony chorus sings: “eeeaaaaatt yooouuurrr laaandloooorrrrd!!!”
And the conductor conducts everyone on seven continents in the Grand Feast
As the piano lurches & seethes with teeth across the world gnashing on the flesh of landlords
While the harp plays the satisfying joy of the landlords in our stomachs
And the clarinet laughs with the landlords in our stomachs
And the French horn plays the journey of the landlords from our stomachs to our colons
And the tuba plays the landlords plopping from our anuses into the toilets
And the trumpets & trombones play the toilets flushing 
And the harp plays the journey of the landlords out to sea...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem both in physical form and on the Internet, as long as the text is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Symphony of 10,000 Ejaculations
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I ejaculated the heavens into my favorite sheep
And then my favorite sexy sheep conducted the Immaculate Conception Orchestra
In the playing of Attila the Hun’s musical masterpiece:
“10,000 Sex Robots on a Blue and Green Canvas”
And the audience rioted on all of the planets
While the violin players all had “sexual misconduct” with each other
Under the screaming moon in the sky
While the oboe & flutes & clarinet played the most beautiful-colorful-cannibalism
And there were millions of sailboats sailing above the sky of the Symphony Orchestra building
And nobody could find their genitalia
Because everybody’s genitalia was growing out of the poems
Written by space aliens
Who live in the jars of peanut butter & jelly
In your kitchen cabinet
And your kitchen cabinet suddenly jumps up
And runs out of the poem...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Painting Red White & Blue Ejaculations All Over a Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of words jump out of the page and grab you
Then thousands of more words splash out of the page in a giant female orgasm
Then a huge vagina forms in the middle of the page and you jump in
And you’re swimming through the huge vagina and suddenly you find yourself in
The head of Ludwig Beethoven
And a huge octopus inside the head of Ludwig Beethoven
Is trying to grab you and have sex with you
But you escape by swimming through Ludwig Beethoven’s ears
And now you’re swimming through the black universe
Lost...
You’re totally lost...
What happened to the planet Earth?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Jesus Christ & The Cocaine Import Agency Live in Wolf Larsen's Studio Apartment
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Amadeus Mozart jumps out of my wife’s pussy
And then all of European aristocracy jumps out of my wife’s pussy as well
Andy Warhol then jumps out of my penis and begins playing the tuba
And Amadeus Mozart & all of European aristocracy is dancing upside down from the ceiling of my studio apartment
And then I pull out my pen and ejaculate postmodern architecture all over the European aristocracy dancing upside down from my ceiling
And then all 45 US presidents dressed up as transvestites fall out of the sky and land in my studio apartment as well
Meanwhile, Jesus Christ has been racing through the ghettos on the South Side of Chicago on his motorcycle
And Jesus Christ and the Central Intelligence Agency arrive at my studio apartment
And the CIA leaves a big mountain of cocaine
And the Pope comes and blesses the big mountain of cocaine
And the party in my studio apartment rages on for decades...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Paint a Seething World on the Brink...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I slash the world in half with my sword
And blood spills all across the continents
The terrorists are those in the White House & in the police uniform
And I the poet am urinating my words upon these terrorists from the gigantic pen between my legs
The coming civil war crashes through my poetry
The population seethes like a giant volcano
But then thousands of butterflies fly out of my poetry
But the next line of poetry is filled with empty refrigerators throughout the nation
Yet the poet is the grand composer of words
He’s the grand ejaculator of words
But angry voices can be heard rising up through the nation & the world
While the news is filled with the buttocks-in-suits of both political parties opening the holes in the middle of their faces to tell us their daily diarrhea
And this line of poetry is thousands of American bombs raining down upon innocent civilians
And this line of poetry is the body parts of civilians strewn everywhere across the landscape
This endless war with its mountains of armaments & corpses & money spent filling the pockets of shameless war profiteers
And the worthless poet who pulls words out of his *** every morning and throws them on the page
Something’s going to happen…
You can feel it…
Maybe 300 million Americans will march on Washington DC & Wall Street with forks & knives in their hands ready to devour
And maybe the bipartisan terrorists in the United States government will shoot us down with cold bullets when we demand jobs & food & affordable housing 
We need some real change
We need a revolution
Workers need to be a great tidal wave sweeping across the world
White black or brown
Christian Jewish or Muslim
Man or woman
Gay or straight
We must be one
Together we must be a great tidal wave of revolution

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem both in physical form and on the Internet, as long as the text is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Crack-Cocaine Concerto with Harp, Flute, & AK-47
By the Gang-Banging Symphony Orchestra
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m snorting cocaine off of the Queen of England’s tits
And then the disco band the Village People jump out of the Queen of England’s vagina 
And the Village People play abstract expressionism with a funky-disco-beat
Jackson Pollock is dancing naked on the moon
And naked space aliens are dancing on planets throughout the universe
And the dancing-naked-space-aliens are yelling their poetry at God
But God is too busy sitting on the toilet to notice
And then nuclear missiles shoot out of the anuses of all of the four-star American generals
And the planet Earth becomes a canvas of beautiful mushroom clouds
And the rats & cockroaches have a big human extinction party

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Hey, where’s my Nobel Prize for literature? I could use the money!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Pornographic Symphony
Where all the instruments urinate poetry all over the Book Burning Inquisition
of PC Liberals & Born-Agains
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Igor Stravinsky is conducting coronavirus & World War 3 & stock market crashes in springtime
And all the intellectuals both liberal & conservative begin rioting in anger as Stravinskys obscene symphony paints nudity everywhere
And the PC liberals & conservatives hold the Booble in their hands and scream that Dog-in-the-sky told us to have sex with our daughters - its in the Old Testicle of the Holy Boobil they scream
As nude women continue jumping out of Stravinskys symphony of springtime
And Stravinskys symphony of springtime is smashing Shakespeare & Mozart & Michelangelo into pieces
And Wolf Larsen arrives with his bazooka-pen-penis and ejaculates 40 days & 40 nights of white-gooey-poetry all over the PC liberal & born-again intellectuals
And then Wolf Larsen & Igor Stravinsky run off in wedding dresses together to get married
And Wolf Larsen & Igor Stravinsky are walking down Broadway together in Unalaska Alaska in their wedding dresses
And in the old 19th century church in Unalaska Alaska
A naked Charles Manson wearing only a priests collar marries Wolf Larsen & Igor Stravinsky
But then Wolf Larsen notices the swastika on Charles Mansons face
So then Wolf Larsen kicks Charles Mansons ***
And then wearing wedding dresses & hardhats
Wolf Larsen & Igor Stravinsky work all night long on the docks together in the rain
And nine months later
This poem is born

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9M2oTHa3GM&t=10s

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Three Dancers Creating a Jackson Pollock Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The first modern dancer dances corned beef on rye
While the second dancer dances the Atlantic & Pacific oceans touching the naked body of the North American continent
The third dancer creates cubism with his body
The first dancer then creates a moving sculpture of desire
While the second dancer dances on all the planets of the universe in one beautiful moment
And the third dancer shoots energy into the poem with a gigantic leap over Mount Everest
And then the first dancer ****s God up the *** with the Eiffel Tower
While the second dancer moves through Impressionism & fauvism & cubism & futurism before she starts dancing with postmodernism
And postmodernism & the second dancer create a psychedelic canvas together that moves across the stage
And then the first & third dancers dance the end of the poem together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Michelangelo’s David Giving Wolf Larsen a Blowjob in a Chicago Alleyway
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was eating human baby fetuses over candlelight in a romantic dinner with my favorite blowup doll Michelle Obama
And then I ripped my clothes off, stood up on my chair naked, and proclaimed myself to be the 46th President of the United States of America
That’s when my dog Juan Guaido came running up
And my dog licked Mozart’s 40th Symphony off my balls (tennis)
Then my doorbell rang
I opened the door
It was Queen Elizabeth & Charles Manson
I noticed the swastika in Charles Manson’s face
So I shot him
Then I threw the corpse of Charles Manson in my trunk
And started driving off to the Cook County Forest Preserve to dispose of the body
With Queen Elizabeth sitting in the front seat giving me a blow job
Then I hit John ****ing Kennedy while he was crossing the street
John F. Kennedy was wearing a wedding dress & lipstick at the time
The police came and started eating out John F. Kennedy’s ***
As they eat John’s Chocolate I pee on the police (it gets me off - oh! Oh!)
Then Queen Elizabeth pulls up her shirt and flashes her tits to the passerby as we drive away
Afterwards I went into a love motel with Queen Elizabeth 
And we made bEautiFuL-sEnSuaL-HenrY-mOoRe-sCulPtureS all night long
That’s when the disciples showed up with their AK-47s
And as me & the disciples had a final supper of fried chicken & biscuits
Colonel Sanders was dYing-oN-the-cRoSs on the wall above us
Then Queen Elizabeth & Josephine Baker wearing only bananas
Danced and entertained Wolf Larsen & the disciples
Before the Chicago Police Department came and
Shot the poem to death

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Saturday Night Festivities at the Gothic Temple of Cannibalism
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I was sitting on my throne of human skulls
Drinking human blood
With my space alien friends on Jupiter
And the space aliens presented me with a giant Henry Moore sculpture filled with thousands of vaginas leaking female orgasms everywhere
And millions of naked Richard Pryor clones were jumping out of all of the vaginas
And screaming their jokes at the space aliens who were all laughing & laughing
And first ladies Michelle Obama & Melania Trump came out on stage dressed in sexy tight latex
And they had their husbands Barack & Donald on leashes
And Barack & Donald walked around on all fours with dildos in their mouths
And then the American military-industrial complex fell out of the sky
And the space aliens had sex with the military-industrial complex
While the death metal band Marie Antoinette & the Guillotine Operators
Played cubism & fauvism butt-****ing each other on a canvas the size of the universe
And then all of the members of the United States Congress came out on stage dressed in French lingerie & high heels and did a sexy burlesque dance
While the corporate lobbyists threw their money around
And then Wolf Larsen pulled out his mighty pen from between his legs
And ejaculated his poetry all over the space aliens
And then we all woke up Sunday morning
And went to Catholic mass to celebrate immaculate conception with the pedophile priest

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking a Martini with the Devil
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s Monday morning and I’m flying to work on Richard Pryor’s big black Dick
At work Richard Pryor’s big black Dick lands straight in the boss’s anus
The boss then walks off into a Hieronymus Bosch painting
And the boss is never heard from again
Meanwhile I’m being kidnapped by a group of flying clouds in the sky
And now I’m trapped forever inside of Johannes Brahms Second Symphony
And I can’t get out
But Larry Flynt continues doing my poetry with Les Demoiselles d’Avignon
So this poem now has syphilis
I hope you were wearing a condom

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Crack Cocaine National Anthem
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Jackson Pollock is ejaculating change-you-can-believe-in
& make-America-great-again all over an abstract expressionist canvas
While Les Demoiselles d'Avignon of the United States Congress
are having an orgy with the corporate lobbyists on Capitol Hill
And the nine pair of buttocks in black robes of the Supreme Court
Are all simultaneously reciting different Anne Sexton poems
While the American president is snorting the CIA up his nose
And Diego Rivera is painting a mural of hunger & poverty
From sea to shining sea
And Wolf Larsen is urinating his poetry all over the executive & legislative & judicial branches of this horror house or whorehouse government
And now Jackson Pollock is ejaculating the ending of the poem all over this page

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem both in physical form and on the Internet, as long as the text is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Unemployed Masses Eating the Rich for Lunch
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While we go hungry
The rich are all snorting liberty & justice up their noses
And everybody in Congress is smoking crack
While the ballet dancers are all dancing to air raid sirens
And Penderecki is on the street corner rapping about endless war & corporate bailouts & where’s the PPE 
And President Crazy is snorting the entire universe up his nose
Before He goes to press conference
While Joe “Yeeeeehaaaaaww” Biden is rioting with racist mobs and yelling racial slurs at black schoolchildren during the 1970s
And a homeless man coughing & coughing is
Throwing desperation & eviction notices & closed factories into a canvas that’s boiling out of his mind
And then Hieronymus Bosch takes over and jumps into everyone’s head
And Bosch begins painting the nightmare we’re living in
And then the poet jumps up 
And screams for the liberation of the human race

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem both in physical form and on the Internet, as long as the text is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking Coronas in the Park Wednesday Afternoon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Alfred Schnittke is creating a canvas of Campbells Soup & multiple Marilyn Monroe vaginas & parading big black Dicks with Andy Warhol
While Wolf Larsen drinks endless bottles of Corona with thousands of dancing-transvestite-Vikings in the park
And everybody in South America rides a rainbow through the sky
And lands in the park with Wolf Larsen and the thousands of dancing-transvestite-Vikings
And inside each bottle of Corona is a different Jeannie screaming out the meaning of life
As everyone drinks the female orgasm of Corona thats water-falling out of the Virgin Marys Vagina all over the planet Earth
And rainbows fly up-and-down-and-around the city
And the city jumps off the ground
And beautiful painted nudes come to life and walk out of the canvases
And the beautiful painted nudes seduce all of the space aliens
That are jumping out of our bottles of Corona
As we all dance the dance of the Corona pandemic together
And everyone smiles up at the Greek gods in the sky
As the Greek gods engage in the pagan rituals of anal sex together
As the flying naked babies play the harp & the lute
And then a group of gang bangers stomp the poem to death

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

I Dress Boris Johnson Up in French Négligée, and I Put a Collar & Leash on Him, and I Walk Him Through the Park
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Today’s poem was eating hundreds of penises when -
No, wait! It was hundreds of penises with giant mouths that were devouring today’s poem!
Or maybe it was huge vaginas jumping out of the computer screen that were attacking the city and devouring everyone!
No, wait! It was the Klingons from Star Trek! Or maybe it was the Democrats! Or perhaps the Republicans! No, wait! It was Klingons from the Democratic Party invading us from the big anus in outer space - or was it huge vaginas sent from the Republican Party in Washington DC to attack the blue state city of Chicago with endless female orgasms - tidal waves of female orgasms - and now we’re all bailing out female orgasms from our basements
Actually, I didn’t write a poem this morning because I had some errands to do, and while I was doing my errands, the blue sky tapped me on the shoulder, and the blue sky ejaculated a giant prose poem all over me, and now I’m dripping wet with this prose poem - wait! Somebody is not at the door! Somebody is not knocking on my door! So a three-headed monster with the faces of Al Capone & Richard J Daley & Mickey Mouse carrying a huge black penis to shoot me full of regular Democratic organization spermatozoa, but what does any of this have to do with belly buttons? I’m talking about belly buttons!! A symphony of belly buttons! We’re all going to be riding giant belly buttons into the past! And into the future! In fact, this poem has just been swallowed by your belly button! If you want to read the rest of the poem you’ll just have to lay down in your belly button, and read the walls of Arabic calligraphy rising-and-falling-and-rolling around the walls of your belly button - a huge phrase of poetry in Arabic calligraphy that never ends! 
I hope that Uncle Sam doesn’t blow me up from one of them drones in the sky for saying that Arab calligraphy is beautiful! Big brother is watching me write this poem... Well, that’s it for now! I’m going to go **** my cat

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

A Huge Sculpture of My Erection in Front of City Hall
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was jumping into a naked symphony
I was singing with my feet
I was urinating into the sky
I was pulling 10,000 penises out of my crotch
And blessing your wife with immaculate conception all weekend long
Because I am the Attila the Hun of anal sex
I am millions of screaming warriors charging across the landscape
All charging out of my ball sack
And into the beautiful Henry Moore sculpture of your wife
Because I am the classical music of cannibalism
And the timpani drums are playing my thoughts
And everything is nowhere

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

My Brains are Burning Down
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is growing out of the Poet’s butthole
And now a bunch of demons are flying out of your telephone
And devouring everyone
And everyone tastes like a disco song
And everyone’s penises are jumping out of their crotches
And all of the penises are dancing down the streets
Singing love songs to the rainbows of crack cocaine
And the rainbows of crack cocaine are jumping
Out of the mouths of all of the barking dogs
That are ice-skating out of all of the paintings
That are rolling & rolling around the assembly lines of hell
As the devil dances to the speeches of the president of the United States of America
And all of the cats of the world
Are meowing & meowing an opera together at three in the morning
While the Poet unzips his pants
And urinates all over this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity. 

Portrait of the Artist Jacking Off 10-Times-a-Day as a Young Man
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Michelangelo’s David is riding a giant dildo around & around the planet Jupiter
While Leonardo da Vinci’s Mona Lisa is having a gang bang with half-a-dozen black guys in a porn movie set in Miami
That’s when the Statue of Liberty pulls out her big Dick and ejaculates all the words of this poem onto the page
Then a naked Uncle Sam jumps out of the Statue of Liberty’s butt
And the naked Uncle Sam sings flying cockroaches to all of the
Thousand of Andy Warhol clones in wedding dresses dancing down the empty avenues of Manhattan
Dancing towards the two twin 100 story penises at the southern edge of Manhattan
Both of the twin 100 story penises are dressed in tuxedos for the occasion
Then an Alaskan fishing trawler pulls a 100 ton net of fresh fish
Out of the Mona Lisa’s vagina
And then the Poet & the reader sit down to eat fish and chips together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Jazz Symphony of Belly Button Madness 
(Performed by the Transvestite Empress of Sexual Cubism: Wolf Larsen)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The black hole in the center of the universe is in the middle of my face
And all of the planets & moons & sons are flying out of my face
And all of the madmen in all of the insane asylums of the world are painting my face over & over again
And I’m painting the four walls of my studio apartment with madness & more madness & yet more madness
And everyone on the subway trains & buses is composing symphonies of madness & more madness and yet more madness
And the two candidates for president are making speeches full of madness & more madness and yet more madness
And I pull out my Dick and I ejaculate madness and more madness and yet more madness all over the readers
And then everyone on the planet begins frantically building sculptures of madness and more madness and yet more madness
And then I rip up my own face with my hands
And I turn my face into the 10,000 different directions of cubism
And then everybody on the planet rips their faces into pieces with their own hands
And turns their own faces into the 10,000 different directions of cubism
And then this poem begins thrashing about in millions of different directions...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

So I’m Riding a Speeding Penis Down the Highway
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m speeding down the highway driving a giant penis
And a thousand police cars with roaring sirens are chasing after me
And the police helicopter above is throwing giant apples & pineapples & oranges at me
And all the apples & pineapples & oranges are screaming at me as they crash all around my speeding penis
And naked angels in the sky are flying all around the police helicopter
And the naked angels are singing big pharmaceutical commercials in sweet voices
And the speaker of the police helicopter is blasting Pavarotti’s opera voice at me
(Pavarotti is driving the police helicopter)
And the police helicopter lands on top of my head
And that’s when the clouds above start pissing 1970s rock ‘n’ roll all over me
And I drive my speeding penis through the vaginas of the two first ladies Melania Trump & Michelle Obama
But the thousand police cars with roaring sirens are still in hot pursuit of me & my speeding penis
And so I drive my speeding penis through the anuses of Barack Obama & Donald Trump & Joe Biden
And now I’m driving my speeding penis through the head of the mayor of Chicago
And that’s when suddenly the thousand police cars all crash
Into a big symphony crescendo of violins & trumpets & timpani drums
And then I wake up in bed 
With Melania Trump & Michelle Obama both naked on either side of me

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Symphony of Blue, Orange, & Cum Juices on a Canvas
Played by the Chicago Orgasm Orchestra
A prose poem by Wolf Larsen

So Lori Lightfoot & Melania Trump & Michelle Obama are 3 naked skyscrapers on the Chicago skyline licking & licking each other’s naked bodies, and then all the moons of the universe suddenly grow huge vaginas, and all the planets of the universe grow huge tongues, and the Chicago Orgasm Orchestra plays the r-h-y-t-h-m-s of humongous tongues & vaginas throughout the universe creating hOmOeRotic-mUsic-tOgeTheR, and suddenly giant female orgasms throughout the universe flood the sky with musical notes (that are being played by the Chicago Orgasm Orchestra), and now all of the space aliens are standing knee-deep in pussy juices, and that’s when pussycats with wings begin flying through the air giving Demo-pubic-lice-a-crat & Re-pubic-lice-acan political speeches to all of the nipples in pornographic movies everywhere, so everybody pulls out their penises and ejaculates cOntemPoRarY-claSsicaL-muSic all over the flying pussycats in the sky, and then Wolf Larsen & Melania Trump & Michelle Obama all make a patriotic movie together, and 9 months later Melania Trump & Michelle Obama both gave birth to Wolf Larsen’s love childs screaming with poetry...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Before World War 3 Fills Us Full of Strawberries
A musical-poem by Wolf Larsen sung by a thousand-howling-dogs under a full moon
Accompanied by The String Quartet of Four Giant Penises wearing tuxedos

allegro

Somebody’s penis jumps inside of your butt and says hello
The penis ejaculates Christmas carols inside of you (except it’s July)
Meanwhile the trees all around are growing out of the immense crotch of the planet Earth
And all the space aliens in your balls are painting cubist murals on the walls of your ballsack
Then God cries millions of Charles Manson clones out of his eyes
And all the millions of Charles Manson clones are running for president of the USA, on both the Democrat & Republican tickets
Some of the Charles Mansons are black lesbians, and other Charles Mansons are straight white men, and still other Charles Mansons are Siamese twins of Joe Biden & Donald Trump ****ing each other up the butt
This is where 100 Boeing airplanes fall out of the sky and crash into your head
So you go to the police station to file a complaint about the 100 Boeing jet airplanes stuck to your head
But the police station is full of giant lizards pulling out their guns and shooting phrases of poetry at naked black men painted on the ceiling of the police station by Michelangelo
But since the mayor is black & lesbian it’s all very progressive
Especially with rolls & rolls of toilet paper falling from the sky
And now I’m going to pull out my penis and ejaculate the greatest Symphony ever written 
All over the face of God

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Music of Monks & Gregorian Chants & Masturbation in Monasteries Throughout the Ages
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Symphony Orchestra plays a skyrocketing schizophrenia
And then sexy naked carrots & cucumbers & watermelons all with legs begin dancing the skyrocketing schizophrenia through the supermarket aisles
As the supermarket aisles become waterfalls falling up into the delicious-round-nipple-apocalypse in heaven
So then naked Superman clones with giant penises by the dozens all race up to heaven
Where Michelangelo paints all of the Superman clones ****ing each other up the butt on top of McDonald’s-hamburger-flying-saucers in the sky
So Leonardo da Vinci in a black leather jacket races by on a motorcycle with a nearly naked Virgin Mary riding on back with her arms around the sexy Leonardo da Vinci
As the sun drips its vowels & consonants into this poem...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Saturday Night Drunken Orgies at the Monastery
Sung by the Drunken Monk Symphony Choir
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Rivers of beer flow through the poetry
And everybody jumps out of the poetry and dances to rivers of music
Then the store mannequins sing erotic operas 
As the composers build giant musical sculptures with their space alien hands
Then naked clowns with humongous penises paint fauvist pornography everywhere
And symphonies across the universe become drunk with all the fauvist pornography
So everybody gets drunk on cum and screams poetry at history
And history screams back with ancient orgies
And the people in the ancient world scream poetry at the people in the contemporary world
And the people in the contemporary world scream poetry at the ancient world
So the poetry flies back-and-fourth across thousands of years
Before the clowns with humongous penises save the world for 
The McDonald’s-Hamburger-Opera sung by dirty bourgeois pigs at the trough
And then there’s the bipartisan porn actors starring in the Pornographic Film Festival in Washington DC
And now the reader is swallowed by the end of the poem
And the reader is delicious

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen the Poet Holds the Entire Universe in His Hands
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The ballet dancers jump out of the billboard advertisements
And the sexy ballet dancers perform sexy poetry by the side of the highways
While the giant four-wheeled penises drive by at 60 miles an hour
And the clouds rolling by above fOrm-&-reForM into biZarRe-suRreaLisTic-iMages kissing each other
And the artists paint Wolf Larsen & all the other gods of the sky looking down upon the human race
And everyone on the planet takes off their clothes and begins reciting Wolf Larsen’s poetry together in one grand orgy of words
And symphony orchestras across the planet play the grand orgy of words together
And ballet dancers on the side of highways all dance the grand orgy of words together
And the grand orgy of words become musical notes floating out of a flute being played by a hermaphrodite goat sitting on God’s throne
While God on his knees gives the hermaphrodite goat a blow job
And the hermaphrodite goat ejaculates the rest of the words of this poem into God’s mouth
And glory hallelujah God swallows

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Baroque Polish Sausage in the Mouth of a Renaissance Mona Lisa
An opera on the Dan Ryan Expressway as it flies into Michelle Obamas vagina
A poem by Wolf Larsen
Sung by the multitudes of homeless on the streets of Chicago

allegro

All the statues across the world suddenly jump up and start playing musical instruments as they skip through the streets
And all the passerby skip after the skipping statues
And the passerby all holler the universe out of their lungs with all the planets & moons & suns rushing out of their mouths
Then a madman with a machine gun starts shooting all the planets & moons & suns full of bullet holes
The madman is the President of the United States of America
The president is a Demopublican, definitely not a Republicrat
Then lots of American belly buttons in the sky start shooting nuclear missiles everywhere
Because Iran & North Korea & Russia & China & Vietnam & Afghanistan & Iraq are not democratic enough and are responsible for terrorist-bubblegum-kangaroo-flying-saucers meddling in the elections and causing the loss of Margaret-Hilary-Thatcher-Clinton 
But what does all of this have to do with scratching my balls while I look at the topless First Lady on the Internet hubba hubba? So now Im masturbating the giant Buddhist temple between the legs of that Thesaurus Rex standing there proudly at the museum, and then the trumpet between my legs ejaculates summer & beer & house music all over the South Side of Chicago
So everybody applauds as all the Greek & Roman statues in Europe ride wild dolphins through the sky
Then all the statues ride the wild dolphins through Renaissance & Baroque & Romantic paintings in those museums in Europe
And all the statues riding wild dolphins are singing an opera of drive-by shootings & selling crack-cocaine & easy-easy-women
Whose legs open to all of the nuclear missiles shooting out of the belly buttons in the sky
As Jesus the carpenter from in front of Home Depot sits at a table with the AK-47 Disciples
And theyre all stuffing giant collages of human faces into their mouths
And drinking the end of the poem together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I was Having an Orgy with MeSelf, when…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was having an orgy with myself
When I was visited by the Holy Ghost of Charles Manson
With 10,000 penises shooting out of his ears
And as the Holy Ghost of Charles Manson gave me a blow job
10,000 naked Virgin Mary’s were swirling around the sky
In a Baroque painting painted by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra
With their musical instruments
And then as I ****ed the Holy Ghost of Charles Manson up the ***
A choir of heavenly angels in my Balzac began to sing
And then all of the heavenly angels in my Balzac began a great & wondrous journey
Into the holy land of the great anus of the Holy Ghost of Charles Manson
Now at this point I was visited by one of the royal tweet proclamations of his eminent lunacy Donald Rump
And then there’s always the progressive-liberal-politics of 1970s racist lynch mobs against black schoolchildren led by Joe Biden & his butt-buddy Jesse Helms
But never mind all that let’s ejaculate some academic pontifications all over the face of William Shakespeare in our literary 101 class stop looking at her tits don’t want to get me too’d gotta concentrate on this lecture god I can’t wait till this is over when I meet in the immaculate conception motel for the three hour rate though I’ll probably only last 20 minutes with my-best-friend’s-&-respectable-colleague’s-wife hubba hubba what a big pair of Mona Lisa’s on that chest (Milli & Vanilli) 
So now Milli & Vanilli (I mean Demopublican & Republicrat) are running for President and they’re like two testicles hanging from Uncle Sam’s crotch which is always itching with prisons & police shootings of black men for all, under a big invisible friend in the sky that likes to impregnate virgins when they’re sleeping,, maybe the Virgin Mary should metoo God?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Conversation with My Plastic Love Doll on the Eve of the Great Cannibalism
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While the 10,000 faces of your rage
Jump out at me
I am flying around universes of joy
Created by an apocalyptic saxophone
And the river of flutes flowing through an LSD landscape
Built by millions of naked Jewish carpenters all named Jesus
Back when saws & drills & hammers created the universe
But now the highway is full of too many space-alien-cannibalistic-monsters
That hatched out of the dandelions of a century ago
So I pull out my penis and call for the human race to create a giant painting together
A giant pornographic painting
That will be played by orchestras floating in outer space
And conducted by murderers from the state penitentiary
Because I am a believer in fire & orgies & masturbation

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Opera of Wolf Larsen’s Spermatozoa
A poem by Wolf Larsen
Sung by all the spermatozoa in my balls

Allegro 

Everybody’s sexual genitalia are constantly singing opera
And all of the flying-musical-instruments in the sky are creating sexual happiness
And all the sexual happiness is galloping & galloping across the world
Like crack-cocaine-freight-trains saying hello
Even my booty loves you
With love full of clouds & bulletholes & flowers
And my testicles are 2 theaters of joy where great drama is performed 
And my nipples are two political parties running for president
And right now there’s hundreds-of-toilets with legs walking all over my ceiling & walls
Soon the great spermatozoa of God will be coming to save us
From the contents of our dreams

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen Toasting Marshmallows at the Police Car Bonfire Last Night
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I was standing beside a burning police car toasting marshmallows last night
When this cute national guardsmen walked up and asked me if I liked his ***
And I replied yes sir you have a lovely ***
So the national guardsmen pulled down his pants and bent over
And I pulled out my big paintbrush and I proceeded to make Italian Renaissance art up the national guardsmens ***
And then I ejaculated the mayor's speech up the national guardsmen ***
And thats when Joe Biden & Donald Trump showed up and exclaimed We love chocolate!
So as Joe Biden & Donald Trump are licking the national guardsmens Italian Renaissance chocolate off my paintbrush
I started to eat my toasted marshmallows
And they tasted like Melania Trumps nipples flavored with strawberry & vanilla
Thats when the governor jumped out of Melania Trumps butt and announced that
From now on all hot dogs will be flavored with the jizz of the founding fathers
In order to ensure everyones right to wipe their *** with liberty & justice for all!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Here I turn a scary incident with the police last year into comedy:
(Comedy that's influenced by the genre of surrealistic literature)

----------


## WolfLarsen

All Cops Are Bastards
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m shoving this poem up the *** of The President
And I piss all over the bipartisan circus in Washington DC
Because imperialistic Washington DC is ****ing the whole world up the ***
Meanwhile, the police are shooting a Symphony of Rubber Bullets at demonstrators 
And the nearest police officer punches you 
And you bleed a bipartisan “democracy” all over your face
Then the teargas comes and you suddenly **** half-a-dozen Star Wars movies out of your butt
So now there’s Star Wars spaceships flying everywhere and rubber bullets flying everywhere and teargas canisters everywhere
And the teargas makes you cry a Brazilian Carnival all over your face
So now there’s spaceships & Brazilian Carnival & rubber bullets flying everywhere on the streets of your city
And afterwards the Symphony of Smashing Windows begins as the recently unemployed begin looting food or anything they can sell for food
And President Rump the Looney-Tunes-in-the-White-House calls this “terrorism”
And the Demopublican-Republicrat governors & mayors say pretty words out of the toilets in their faces
While they send in the big guns of the National Guard
And so National Guardsmen soldiers apply their boots to the throat of a nation that can’t breathe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given to the general public to spread this poem on the Internet or in physical form, so long as the poem is not edited, the poet is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

R.I.P. American Democracy?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As President Rump possibly becomes Dictator Rump
And armed bodies of men in uniform swarm through American cities
With their guns drawn and aimed at the civilian population
Shooting unemployed-hungry-looters stealing food or anything they can sell for food
The Dixiecrat candidate for big Mother****er-in-Chief babbles some progressive-sounding gobbledygook for the cameras
And what’s left of American democracy is perhaps headed for the trash bin of history?
As empty refrigerators from sea-to-shining-sea stalk the nation with hunger!
And all the Louis XVI’s & Marie Antoinette’s in their penthouses & mansions get nervous...
Wondering is the guillotine coming back???
And the black politicians that Malcolm X called Uncle Toms
Join the Dixiecrat candidate for big Mother****er-in-Chief 
In babbling more & more progressive-sounding-gobbledygook for the cameras
As if the hungry masses of unemployed can fill their stomachs full of progressive-sounding-gobbledygook
And ironically, the biggest terrorist in the world (the one that lives in the White House)
Calls hungry people looting for food “terrorists”
But that terrorist who lives in the White House is starting to look DELICIOUS!
And all the black politicians that Malcolm X called Uncle Toms are looking DELICIOUS!
And the white liberal governor of my state Jackass (the symbol of his party) Bastard (all capitalist politicians are) Prickster (all rich people are) - he looks so DELICIOUS!
They’re all looking so DELICIOUS!
YUMMY-!-YUMMY-!-YUMMY...
Oh yeah, and then there’s yet another black man killed by the police somewhere…
Empty stomachs mean rage-raaaage-raaaaaage-raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaagggggeeee

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given to the general public to spread this poem on the Internet or in physical form, so long as the poem is not edited, the poet is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Poem Written While a Police Helicopter is Hovering Over Me
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s the Symphony of Shattered Glass & Rubber Bullets & Looting
(Unemployed hungry people are looting - imagine that!)
And Diego Rivera is painting a mural of endless black men being shot by the police
The blood of black men shot by the police is a red tidal wave splashing across America
And what if American soldiers deployed on the streets of America
Refuse to shoot American civilians
And shoot the four-star generals & war profiteers & capitalist politicians instead?
And afterwards the hordes of hungry-unemployed-Americans
Descending on the dead bodies of four-star generals & war profiteers & capitalist politicians
And devouring them in a glorious gluttony of hunger
cannibalism-!-cannibalism-!-cannibaLiiiiiisssm!!
We’re descending into the Cannibalistic States of America!
Because of unemployment and hunger-!-hunger-!-Huuungerrrrrrr!!
And bourgeois piggy liberal or conservative is just looking so delicious!
Delicious-!-deLiciOus-!-dEliCiooouuuS!!
Me on the other hand I’ll content myself with eating the $10,000 purebred dogs of the bourgeoisie
I LOVE dog!
YUMMY!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Me, Michael Jackson, & Michelangelo’s David All Rioting Together
The poem by Wolf Larsen

So I was dancing with Michael Jackson on the moon
But my evil twin looted Michelangelo’s David out of some museum in Rome
Meanwhile, me & Michael Jackson started becoming a homoerotic sculpture on the moon
But at that very same moment my evil twin was ****ing Michelangelo’s David up the *** on the streets of Chicago
How my evil twin got Michelangelo’s David from Rome to Chicago has something to do with a Boeing airplane that fell out of The Virgin Mary’s vagina in the sky,(immaculate conception) and the airplane (which was shaped like a penis) wound up in the mouth of former mayor of Chicago Richard Jackass Daley
So anyway the next thing I know there’s a picture of my evil twin ****ing Michelangelo’s David from Rome on the front cover of all the newspapers
And everybody thinks it was me!
But I never did **** Michelangelo’s David up the *** on the streets of Chicago, because at the time I was making a homoerotic sculpture with Michael Jackson on the moon
But nobody believes me!
So now I’m sitting here in this jail cell in the Cook County Jail with Ludwig Beethoven as my cellmate
You see, Ludwig Beethoven was traveling by Time Machine via one of his symphonies
And somehow he wound up in the midst of rubber bullets & police & national guardsmen on the streets of Chicago
So now me & Ludwig Beethoven are making this homoerotic symphony together known as Beethoven’s 10th symphony in this jail cell after lights out
I’m on top of course
Hey, I’m about to cum
Check with you later

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Giant 100 Story Statue of Wolf Larsen Reciting Poetry While He Holds His Penis in One Hand & the Middle Finger in the Other Hand
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A ship with a crew of sexy blowup dolls
Is sailing from Hunter Thompsons brain to Beethovens Seventh Symphony
When suddenly all the millions of people in New York City begin painting Beethovens Seventh Symphony all over the walls of their apartments
This is when 10,000 Vikings all with the face of Donald Trump charge out of the New York City subway system and conquer Manhattan
And now at the bordellos Pablo Picasso is painting 10,000 Vikings with the face of Donald Trump having immaculate-conception-ecstasy with sexy store manikins
At this point all the musical notes from Beethovens Seventh Symphony begin rioting all over Manhattan
So the National Guard arrives and begins shooting all of the musical notes rioting through the air
Thats when Mother Teresa & the Statue of Liberty have a lesbian 69 and they cum a mighty female orgasm together and save humanity

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Detached Fingers Crawling All Over the Landscape
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pulled the Statue of Liberty out of my crotch
And then I ejaculated Joseph Stalin up into the sky
This was before Woody Allen saved the universe with his crack-cocaine cupcakes
Meanwhile, a nuclear submarine from another planet showed up in your kitchen sink
So you called up your local whorehouse
And they sent spring summer fall & winter 
Afterwards, the Roman emperors Donald Trump & Barack Obama & the entire New World Roman Army showed up at your doorstep
So you jumped on a flying-naked-woman and you flew away 
And now you live inside the vagina of a 400 pound woman on the moon
There, you send your royal edicts to the planet Earth via solar-powered pigeon
‘Specially on days when the swirling God of methamphetamine in the sky
Licks your balls
With his enormous tongue

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Penis Monsters Sailing Through the Heavens on Satan Sundays
A poem by Wolf Larsen

When the Great Syphilis in the sky
Dick-tates a poem to me
I pull all the magical words out of my nose
And fling them onto the page
That’s when the page becomes a dark-swirling-universe
Where sailboats full of naked Marilyn Monroe & John F. Kennedy clones
Sail from planet to planet dodging the the flying-phrases-of-poetry
Being launched into the heavens by saxophone players with humongous-blue-Dicks
The same hundreds of humongous-blue-Dicks that surround your bed at night
And talk obscene phrases-of-poetry to you in your magical dreams
Your magical dreams full of cannibalistic kings & strawberry-nipple-Queens
That all dance around the guillotines in orgies of bourgeois pleasure & gluttony & death
And each decapitated-bourgeois-head recites this poem to you
As you hold it in your hand...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

All the World’s a Whorehouse
A poem by Wolf Larsen

When the fairy cannibals of schizophrenia land
Sing their spermatozoa art to the richest men in our ballsacks
All the space alien whores of your brains
Dance like giant licorice buildings
Until the sky princes urinate their musical notes all over everybody
And that’s when sexy ballerinas jump out of the toilets of your ears
And on the stage that’s on top of your baldhead
The sexy ballerinas create all of the words of this poem
And then the little children come with their shotguns
And create action movies of lemon-meringue-pie with their bullets
Which is a delicious music that even the dolphins swimming inside of your studio apartment
Can understand
Because everyone understands the ham sandwich of your poetry
And the ending of the poem
Comes when everyone cums

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

All the Donkeys & Elephants in the Washington DC Mental Institution for the Criminally Insane Sucking this Poem Out of Wolf Larsen’s Dick and Swallowing
A prose-poem by Wolf Larsen

Everybody from the mental institution and all of the arsonists from the planet Mars and all of the giant fruits & vegetables from the supermarket all began flooding out of your head and parading down the streets, but the streets all disappear into the Middle Ages, and somehow all of the spaceships flying out of your butt wind up in the Middle Ages too, and all the chicks with big tits & dicks are painting symphonies of cannibalism all over the big canvas of the sky, and the diarrhea of the sky is falling into your mouth and it tastes like Dixieland jazz on strawberries, so the summer heat punches you with Woody Allen’s penis, so you use Woody Allen’s penis to write funny dialogue all over the buttocks of God, but before you can finish writing all over the buttocks of God, the ending of this poem hits you in the head with some brass knuckles…

Copyright 2000 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

How to Shake Hands with Your Penis
A poem by Wolf Larsen

When human heads are being eaten by the vagina plants that are growing out of the passing clouds
And the passing clouds in the sky are all being swallowed by the Giant Vagina of the First Lady of the united states of america
And the 330 million Americans that all live inside the Giant Vagina of the First Lady are all clapping & clapping
As all the bombers of the United States Air Force fly out of all of the vagina plants growing out of the passing clouds
And the bombers of the United States Air Force fly over and bomb the land of giant plastic boobs to prevent the spread of terrorist plastic boobs from spreading international-communistic-nipples
This is where the poem jumps on a freight train headed to the intergalactic-brains of tomato soup
Especially when the end of the poem is flying all around you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Jumping Buildings in a Crashing Sky
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was beating the Polish sausage with a piano sonata
Imagining Barack Obama & Donald Trump & Joe Biden wearing sexy lingerie and dancing around the pole on stage
When thousands of giant seahorses rose out of the ocean and began flying through the air
But then the sky collapsed into a giant testicle farm
This giant testicle farm was where all the political speeches was given by the elephants & asses that smoke crack
But this was the day when the butterflies of tomorrow were devouring all the seahorses in the sky of yesterday
So you skied downhill from the planet Earth to Mars
While you scream delirious caterpillars at all of the planets parachuting out of the sky
But then all of the classical music in Donald Trump’s testicles
Suddenly rebelled against all of the gargoyles in your stomach
So you went insane with all of the butterflies in the sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fields of Dandelions Growing Out of Our Crotches
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Bellybutton monsters were invading the city
But suddenly highways of spermatozoa crashed into your city
And the music inside your genitals was boiling all over the world
So you jumped out of thousands of heads
And you screeched like a freight train jumping out of a penis
While you fornicated with all the statues in the museum
As 6000 human languages all fell on your naked body
So you let all the spaceships of the universe dock inside of your anus
And now all the skyscrapers grow out of the dandelions that grow out of the flying testicles that swim across all the oceans of other planets
Now thank you for your eyes
They were delicious

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Mozart Masturbating While Watching Me ****ing the Wife of the American President 
A campaign speech & poem by Wolf Larsen (candidate for Grand Emperor of the public toilet on Mars)
Poem is to be recited by a choir of naked people as the Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays hail to the chief

allegro

Her vagina opens up into a surrealistic universe
Or does her vagina open up into a communistic universe?
Is there a Joe McCarthy clone screaming on every street corner in her vagina?
And as I thrust my spaceship into the big universe of her vagina
Millions of her belly buttons are swirling & flying in the air all around us
And billions of Gardens of Edens growing out of her millions of belly buttons!
Billions of Gardens of Edens growing all over the universe!
And meanwhile I’m entangled in all of these dozens of different blue skies
So that I’m suddenly in bed with the wife of the President of the United States of America
And we’re having a naked Civil War together with lots of ooo-ing & aaa-ing
But then hordes of Genghis Khan soldiers flying humongous dragonflies charge at us
So that me & the naked wife of the President of the United States of America
Are rushing across fields of poppy together as all of the planes from World War I chase after us
And nothing can save us except the eyeballs of the reader 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Statue of Liberty in a Whore House on Avignon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was eating out the Statue of Liberty
And my tongue was creating Paul Gauguins art inside the Statue of Libertys vagina
And as she sat on my face the Statue of Liberty was singing & moaning medieval Christian hymns
Then the Statue of Libertys vagina had a flash-flood of cubism all over my face
The cubism was so delicious that I jumped up and danced with all the sexy sheep of Montana
And then the sunny Sunday afternoon crashed into the universe
And the universe fell into pieces...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.


Leonard Bernstein Conducting 10,000 Masturbations
A symphony-poem by Wolf Larsen
Played by 100 naked men in a bathhouse together

Penises are jumping out of all the words
And words are jumping out of all the penises
And the erect penises are growing larger than the skyscrapers
And the penises & the skyscrapers are dancing with each other all over the sky
And millions of buttholes are singing their music to you
And all the lips & tongues in Boys Town are singing opera to all the erections
That are jumping out of symphonies & paintings & sculptures
And God & the Devil & Uncle Sam are having a threesome together
Beneath the sky that’s being painted purple & orange & green
By naked muscle-bound construction workers that are as gorgeous as Greek gods
And now all the male Greek gods are having a pagan orgy of homoerotic everything together
And now I’m ejaculating the ending of the poem all over the faces of Donald Trump & Joe Biden

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Immaculate Conception in the Fields of God
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So my spaceship is traveling through this immense vagina
But now the US President is picking me out of his nose
And the President is flinging me across the humongous symphony inside of Béla Bartók’s brains
But now Béla Bartók’s brains are shattering...
And suddenly I’m amongst a thousand naked clones of myself
In a field of summer days growing as high as the universe
And I & one thousand naked teenage clones of myself are receiving a holy communion of blow jobs from the Catholic priests
And now we’re all ejaculating our songs into the mouths of the Catholic priests
And all the Catholic priests are swallowing our songs of endless joy
And now the handsome Catholic priests & me & my 1000 naked clones are dancing together
We’re dancing the solar systems of the universe swirling-around-the-big-black-hole-of-God’s-anus
And now a bunch of lawyers & Protestants & PC liberals are asking me & my naked clones if we want to press charges against the handsome priests?
“Hell no, we enjoyed it!,” me and my 1000 naked clones reply

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Holy Sect of the Great Penis
A religion & poem by the Holy Priest of Penises Wolf Larsen

for the painter Marc Debauch

Marc Debauch was conducting the Chicago Anal Sex Orchestra
In playing Wolf Larsens poem Riding 10,000 Penises Through Your Wet Dreams
When suddenly a thousand naked priests decided to write an opera together
It was the opera where everyone in gay bathhouses across the world sing their orgasms together
But then 100 giant penises with huge mouths
Ate all of the naked priests
So now multicolored rainbows of jism
Are jumping out of mens penises everywhere
And into the open mouths of statues in plazas across the world
This is where a sky full of blow jobs falls all over us
So the human race all marches off naked into a pornographic movie together
And so the ending of the poem is a mural of debauchery as large as the planet Earth

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Giant Testicle Floating in Outer Space with Nearly 200 Police States & 8 Billion Human Primates
A poem by Wolf Larsen

for the painter George Grosz

The Atlantic & Pacific oceans are making love
Because the North American continent is dissolving into hamburgers floating up into the air
And on top of all the hamburgers flying in the air are trumpet & saxophone players creating delirious paintings
And now God up in the sky dressed as Ronald McDonald the clown
Begins urinating his Symphony of Comedy all over the planet Earth
And all 200 despots (presidents, prime ministers, dictators, kings, etc.) of the 200 police states of the world
Stand naked under God’s urine falling from the sky
And all the rulers of the world are conducting The Symphony of Police States
(Some with the façade of democracy)
As hunger & disease & war rage around-and-around the planet

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Field of Crickets ****ing & ****ing & ****ing All Summer Long
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sidewalk jumps into your vagina
And then your vagina flies up into the sky and devours all the planets
Meanwhile your head Is Rolling Down a street in Kolkata India
And your nipples are at Columbia University discussing philosophy with a thousand penises
So now the time has come to make booty holes with red white & blue patriotism
To wave the American flag proudly at pornographic events like the ones on Capitol Hill & the White House & the state capital & at City Hall
Especially when you roll up the universe in a blunt
And now you’re smoking the universe
And you’re floating into all these Cubist canvases in a space alien’s gigantic testicles
Because right now with your pants down you’re ****ing that Henry Moore sculpture “Nuclear Energy” as a group of onlookers watch & applaud
Of course, Alfred Hitchcock is directing & filming as you **** the Henry Moore sculpture
Then two Tyrannosaurus Rex’s in police uniforms arrive
And they both pull out their penises and ejaculate law & order all over everybody
So now it’s time to go to the butt **** orgy at Cook County Jail
But on the way you’re kidnapped by space aliens with Liberace faces
So for a thousand years the piano is going East & West & North & South on this flying saucer
But then God - who is a giant lizard - catches the flying saucer with his giant tongue - and that’s when God eats you
Burp!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking Cognac with Dancing Galaxies
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of human heads fly out of the symphony
And the city’s skyline jumps up and becomes a huge phrase of poetry flying everywhere
And now you’re surrounded by a hurricane of images & painting & musical notes
And then you’re eaten by dozens of clones of yourself
The sidewalk then flies off in hundreds of different directions
And a tidal wave of Beethoven’s symphonies is headed straight at you
But all of Beethoven’s symphonies are swallowed by a jazz musician
Who grabs his saxophone and plays 365 skies all crashing into each other
Then you snort all the planets of the universe up your nose
And now you’re dancing under God’s urine falling from the sky
Next you grab the battering ram of poetry and you crash a big hole through the universe
Then you stuff all the cities of the earth into the big hole of the universe
And now 7 billions of people are swirling around you in a huge tornado
So you sit at the piano and play huge tornadoes all day long
While all the angels are falling out of the sky and crashing into the earth all around you
So your hand & your penis then begin waltzing through the Versailles of Marie Antoinette & Louis XVI
The guillotine is cumming.... 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Vacuum Cleaner that Swallowed Up the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You & thousands of Igor Stravinsky clones are on a subway train together
Racing off to the “Right of Spring”
But somehow you wound up in the ancient Roman Empire instead
With big classical sculptures growing everywhere
And now huge spaceships driven by all the Igor Stravinsky clones
Are attacking the ancient Roman Empire
So Donald Trump & Julius Caesar summon up millions of naked Andy Warhols
To defend the ancient Roman Empire & McDonald’s French fries
But the Statue of Liberty pulls out her humongous penis from under her dress
And with her humongous penis the Statue of Liberty smashes the Roman Empire into pieces 
And then the Germans invaded Italy with their bratwursts and beer
But then Joseph Stalin sends hundreds of Ronald McDonald the clown mercenaries to invade Italy
So now Italy is run by the dictatorship of Mickey Mouse having anal sex with Alice in Wonderland
Now let’s snort this line of poetry together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

LSD Martians Snorting the Dixiecrat Party Up Their Noses
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Millions of brains are growing out of the mushrooms
The mushrooms are growing out of the songs
You’re inhaling the songs up your nose
Suddenly eyeballs are flying all around you
And you’re riding a cowboy song into as many vaginas as you can eat
Now Julius Caesar snorts Albert Einstein up his nose
And then Julius Caesar pisses phrases of poetry all over the millions of brains that are growing out of all the mushrooms
This was during Brazilian Carnival in North Korea
Or maybe it was during the Cuban missile crisis in Antarctica
At any rate you can be sure that this cubism is absolutely delicious
Especially with Fidel Castro & Pablo Picasso dancing the Make-America-Great-Again-conga line across the Pacific Ocean
Because I want to eat delicious strawberry planets all night long
And if we climb up Mount Everest together maybe we’ll find the end of the poem there

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

World War III with Delicious Pumpkin Pie
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hundreds of billions of galaxies are splashing all over the walls of your living room
While your wife mates with a thousand naked clones of Genghis Khan in the kitchen
And your children are jumping off the roof and up into the stars
And your dog is flying around & around you barking about all the millions of giant lizards headed straight to your house from other planets
And that’s when you jump into the television set and you wind up inside of Marie Antoinette’s vagina
And now the giant space-age sperm of hundreds of men are swimming all around you
But since thousands of nuclear missiles are shooting out of the American president’s penis
The time has come to sing the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Homoerotic Immaculate Conceptions at Cook County Jail
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A song jumps out of her vagina and taps you on the shoulder
Then you swallow her with one of your thoughts
And as rocketships blast out of your booty hole into outer space
You feel yourself becoming poetry
Your thousands of clones are rowing Viking ships towards Mars
This is where a giant octopus grabs the planet Earth
But no one notices because everyone is conducting space alien symphonies
And all the fish in the ocean are worshiping the Béla Bartók God
While a black Charles Manson is driving a giant penis into thousands of galaxies
And that’s why I’m ejaculating all my subway trains into the blue sky
And now all the pagan gods in the sky are pregnant from my subway trains
That’s why I’m hijacking this armored car full of money
So I can pay my child support
Would you like some delicious skyscrapers with the end of the poem?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Make My Balls Great Again!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You & thousands of green leprechauns are having a parade inside the First Lady’s vagina
And you’re all spray-painting graffiti art along the walls of the First Lady’s vagina
And suddenly all the graffiti art flyyyyys out of the First Lady’s vagina and splaashes all over the sky & the landscape of North America
And now the giant tits of the First Lady appear in the sky above our great nation
And that’s when the American people knew that they were the chosen ones
And the American people fell to their knees from coast-to-coast
In worship of the glorious vision of the First Lady’s tits in the sky
And then the penis of the American President appeared in the sky as well
And the American president’s penis did ejaculate a great oration upon the American people
As the Americans danced with glee in the streets from sea to shining sea
With the red white & blue gooey orations of the President’s penis landing upon them 
And all the actors in the pornographic movies are singing the great national anthem
As they do the great patriotic immaculate conception together in front of the cameras
And the donkeys & elephants in suits in whorehouses across the nation 
Are doing their own great immaculate conception with the corporate lobbyists
While everyone ****s & pisses all over this great land of America (because there’s no public toilets)
And the legions of homeless picking through the garbage cans for food
Finally find the ending of this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Lightning Bolts Jumping Out of My Penis!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The thunder crashes through the middle of the poem
The Poet’s spermatozoa rains across the planet Earth
And then you jump on a freight train across the universe
You land in a field of floating strawberries
Lenin & the Beatles are playing class warfare as they float in the sky
Millions of suns then rise out of your coffee and up into the galaxy 
Then somebody whispers a garbage truck into your ears
You hijack the garbage truck and ride off into the sunset
But then the sunset explodes
So you now have to find a new ending to the poem
But that’s when a beautiful naked transvestite jumps out of the poem
And now you’re having anal sex with a transvestite while Donald Trump serenades the two of you with the Star-Spangled Banner
Then Donald Trump & Joe Biden begin having anal sex together while you & the transvestite serenade them with the Star-Spangled Banner
And then Ronald McDonald the clown serves up the end of the poem with Coke, fries, and endless war

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Blue State - Red State - I Wipe My *** with All 50 States!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Flying cats are flying around the spinning room
As I smoke crack-cocaine with Jesus Christ
And we’re watching God & His big black Dick make immaculate conception with the Virgin Mary
That’s when the ceiling disappears to reveal a swirling mass of crack-smoking angels swirling all the way up to the big toilet in the middle of the universe
And now someone’s knocking on the door
So I open the door and a huge monster with an erect penis and two heads is standing before me
One head is that of a donkey, and the other head is that of an elephant
Each head has a toilet in the middle of his face
The donkey spoke out of the toilet in the middle of his face and said that he wanted my vote to become President and **** America & the world up the *** with his liberal-Dixiecrat-values
And then the elephant spoke out of the toilet in the middle of his face and said that he wanted my vote to become President and **** America & the world up the *** with his conservative-Republican-values
That’s when I pulled out my big kosher meat that’s even bigger than God’s big black Dick
(because I’m of the chosen people!)
And I proceeded to urinate this line of poetry all over the two headed monster of the donkey & the elephant
And then I shut the door on this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Space Alien Invasion of Pornography
A poem by Wolf Larsen
Soon to be a pornographic musical of space aliens in the White House

I was riding 10,000 penises
Across a universe of giant bananas
When suddenly a tidal wave of Beethoven’s spermatozoa
Drowned all of the planets & moons & suns of the universe
And I was riding a surfboard on this giant tidal wave of Beethoven’s spermatozoa
All the way to the store of singing belly buttons
Inside the store all the hallways led to different solar systems that were galaxies away
And the shelves of the store were filled with poems & symphonies & paintings that were dripping their spermatozoa everywhere
So at the store I stuck my tongue up the vagina of a giant talking lizard
And me & the giant talking lizard boarded a flying penis that blasted off into the imagination of Hieronymus Bosch
And suddenly 7 billions of human beings were trapped inside of the imagination of Hieronymus Bosch
And a wrecking ball smashed the planet Earth into pieces
And we’ve all been practicing the poetry of cannibalism ever since

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Poem Written in a Brothel while Partying with Mozart & the White Lady
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

I’m pissing into the universe
And right now thousands of gargoyles are jumping out of the penis of Hieronymus Bosch
And all the thousands of gargoyles are devouring the planets in our solar system
And the jazz drums are playing abstract Expressionism exploding again and again across the universe
And everyone jumps into their own belly buttons and hides there for centuries
So now I’m jumping on a flying banana and flying off into one of Jackson Pollock’s paintings
Except a Bruckner Symphony hits me upside the head
And a Buddhist monk in high heels & lingerie steals all my body organs
So now I’m floating amongst thousands of statues in a sky of purple & green
And the Statue of Liberty is burning down the moon with her torch
And that’s when I jump out of my grave at the cemetery and I give heart attacks to everybody standing around at my funeral
So everybody having heart attacks is clawing & clawing at the sky
And they’re all begging the gargoyles in my testicles for mercy
But then a swinging wrecking ball smashes the universe to pieces
So we grab all the pieces of the universe together and start rebuilding the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

How Wolf Larsen Gave All the Space Aliens Genital Herpes
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I sing all your hallucinations to the flying cows
And the flying cows pull out gigantic Eiffel Towers from their crotches
And they ejaculate Gustav Mahler symphonies all over the planet Earth
So all the dogs & cats begin rioting on streets across the world
And then all the space aliens begin rioting on streets across the universe
And the sky is shattered and all the planets are burned down
And that’s when the space aliens sing pornographic opera songs to all the dogs & cats 
And a new abstract Expressionist government is established throughout the universe
And all the space alien porno actors of the universe
Have a gang bang with the Queen of England, Mother Theresa, & the Virgin Mary
And everyone lives orgasmicly ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Immaculate Conception With a Tyrannosaurus Rex in Washington DC 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was waterskiing on the moon
When a symphony suddenly hit the moon and smashed the moon into millions of pieces
That’s when a space alien grabbed me and threw me into a 1970s pop song
So I sung the blue sky all over my ancestors
And right now millions of freight trains are jumping out of your penis
And you’re shaking hands with Lake Michigan
Next the Pacific Ocean jumps up and swallows the universe
So now all the penguins are sitting on a beach in Florida getting drunk
Now it’s time to tattoo the ending of the poem all over your naked body
But I have to dig your grave first

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Birds at Dawn Singing a Poem to Me
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m snorting all the politicians of Washington DC up my nose
Then I play golf with the castrated testicles of politicians
And then I **** my poetry into the holes in the golf course
Numerous holes-in-one!
But then all the planets of the universe are invaded by clones of the American president
And everybody is screaming poetry out of their anuses
So I start juggling all the European cities in my hands
And now all the European cities are in midair
But then I fumble and all the cities of Europe come crashing down on me
And now I’m a phrase of poetry creeping up your naked skin
And your orgasm is multiple tidal waves of art splashing across the universe
Now you’re laying down on the moon
Looking up at your female orgasm dripping off of all the planets of the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Skyscrapers are Singing Red, Blue, & Green
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

A tornado jumps up and starts throwing thousands of art movements around
And millions of Greek sculptures are parachuting out of the skies
And tidal waves of classical music are flying out of everywhere
And huge erect penises are popping out of everybody’s brains
And the bellybutton songs are invading the other planets
And nobody can find their hands because their penises are singing opera
So huge earthquakes are re-creating the world
And the world is being re-created over and over again
And the poetry is banging and banging on everybody’s doors
And the marching feet are marching off the planet Earth
And into the imaginations of thousands of Gods
The thousands & thousands of gods in our testicles
That are all screaming their abstract Expressionism at the awaiting vaginas
And the awaiting vaginas are yearning to be filled with everybody’s abstract Expressionism
Until the ending of the poem is pregnant with the 10,000 monsters of your imagination

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Jesus Christ Super Sonic Flying Dildo
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re riding a big vacuum cleaner through the universe
And you’re being attacked by big flying strawberries 
Who are shooting vicious bananas at you
That was when a giant space mermaid with the face of Cleopatra
Devoured you & the rest of the 21st-century
And then big floating Polish sausages start invading the solar system
Thrusting straight into the big hole in the middle of the universe
And the big hole in the middle of the universe is singing Italian opera
And millions of little Woody Allen clones are crawling & crawling in the pubic hairs of the Roman Empire
So huge nipples are declared President of the United States of America
And we ate a screaming Pablo Picasso for breakfast lunch & dinner
Of course the Queen of England was the waitress
But that was before the blue sky ate through your brains

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Sunny Day of the God Jism Festival
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the planets & suns & moons jump out of the toaster in your kitchen
And on all the planets are Greek philosophers screaming pornographic philosophies
While all the flying frogs are jumping from one moon to the other
And all the flying frogs are eating people & space aliens
As everyone’s ears begin singing flying dildos up into outer space
And all the giant ears attached to human legs are walking through huge poems that are devouring everything
And all the Italian Renaissance artists are in a crackhouse on the moon painting pornographic religions with their jism
And then the poem stops at a stoplight at a busy intersection
And you jump out of the poem and walk down the street

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen Jizzying All Over The Statue of Liberty’s Face
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Dedicated to my genital herpes

Thousands of planet Earths start growing in your head
And now a big lizard’ s tongue has grabbed you! 
Oh no!
Oh reader! Prepare to be eaten!
And the next thing you know you’re inside the stomach of some lizard!
So now you’re praying to God to change your situation
So God changes you into a herpes sore on the American President’s penis 
And The Bipartisan Herpes Orchestra of Washington DC welcomes you with “Hail to the Herpes!”
Of course you feel honored!
Meanwhile God is ****ting the universe out of his butt hole
And all the giant lizards of both political parties are blabbering & blabbering herpes & more herpes in front of the television cameras
While sunny days & rainy mornings are crashing into each other all around you
Meanwhile God is wiping his *** with this poem
And the American Commander-in-Chief is busy Making Herpes Great Again with the First Lady
And everyone in America before ballgames & football games now sings the Great Herpes National Anthem
To all the dolphins who are swimming in this line of poetry
And all the rats on Capitol Hill & Wall Street start rioting demanding the end of this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Homoerotic Naval Exercise on a Nuclear Submarine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of kangaroos were hopping out of the Bible
And Jesus Christ clones are riding the kangaroos hopping everywhere
And all of the Charles Manson gargoyles growing on the walls
Are devouring huge mathematical equations made out of purple & blue & green dildos
And the purple & blue & green dildos are flying out of the opera singers’ mouths on stage
While you sit in the audience masturbating the French Impressionism between your legs
And now you’re ejaculating your nuclear missiles all over the opera singers on stage
And then the devil jumps out of the floor and begins reciting Wolf Larsen’s poetry
As all the Jesus Christ & Charles Manson clones having anal sex on the ceiling
(painted by Michelangelo)
Are ****ting their symphonies all over the audience members
And everybody in the audience gets up and dances like strawberries & bananas kissing each other forever
And the ending of the poem picks up a sledgehammer and smashes the English language into pieces…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Kubla Kahn’s Eiffel Tower in Xanadu’s Pleasure Cave
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was building a Temple of Lust out of electric flying penises
When Kubla Khan did cum and decree that the Eiffel tower between Wolf Larsen’s legs
Shall be a stately pleasure dome for all the sheep of Montana
And as The Almighty Poet pleasures all the sheep of Montana
The sheep shall recite Wolf Larsen’s poetry to all the Cubist ejaculations of Pablo Picasso
In that great whorehouse of Avignon known as City Hall
Underneath a sky of falling jism waterfalls
Splashing fauvist knowledge all over the planet Earth
With the brightly colored paint-spermatozoa of the great ejaculator: Kubla Khan
This Southside of Chicago Kubla Khan - the greatly endowed prowler of public toilet heavens
In the homoerotic glory of Greek statues coming to life amongst festivals of pagan lust
While at the great American debates of diarrhea
Between a nation of asses & elephants
Under the glorious falling jism of God
We wait for World War III

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Charles Manson Portrait in the Louvre Reciting a Poem to You
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of subway trains are flying around your giant penis
And all the entranceways to the magical vaginas
Are guarded by magical guillotines
And the magical guillotines are singing their opera all night long
While waiters with planets as heads
Are serving the delicious castrated genitals of God
To the ballerinas that are dancing around the mushroom clouds
And now all the airplanes are flying into your ears
As you recite this poem to the clouds inside your head

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are easily offended.

A Spaceship Sailing from Your Imagination into Ancient Times
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The blue sky is singing its orgasm to me
And all the planets are falling out of my butthole
And my bellybutton is talking to me in secret languages
While my feet are walking across the English language into the brains of thousands of gargoyles
And my eyes are swirling with the swirling solar systems
And my hands are masturbating all of the great Roman emperors
Whose penises are ejaculating this poem all over you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

World War III Makes My Balls Itch
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The trumpet is playing all your wet dreams
When suddenly your giant penis rises up and crashes into heaven
And somehow all the nuclear submarines in heaven wind up floating in your toilet
The President of the United States is notified of the situation
But the President is too busy snorting all the orgies of the Roman Empire up his nose
Meanwhile the First Lady’s Tits proclaim sanctions on Canada
Because Canada harbors terrorist polar bears that fly out of the penises of Canadian Mounties every leap year
Meanwhile the Dixiecrat contender for President is picking Andy Warhol’s art out of his nose
And then a mushroom cloud jumps out of God’s penis and says, “Good Morning!”

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges
Declares a Ruling on Jellyfish Jism 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This ruling shall be sung by nine pairs of buttocks wearing judge’s robes.

Whereas, the walls of jellyfish jism
Are lollipops to the delirious tongues of porn actresses
Whereas, the intergalactic-bellybutton-exchanges
Are a threat to our capitalist civilization of government & corporate whorehouses
And whereas, The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges
Recognizes the importance of huge testicles in all of our ceilings
The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges declares that
Blue skies made out of crawling tarantulas
Can no longer be considered classical music to all of the space alien murals
Inside the brains of fish
Especially when the fireworks be jumping out of our penises
So, in response, The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges declares that
All female orgasms shall be taxed by intergalactic fish riding bicycles
Through all the glorious buttholes of bourgeois good taste
Found in the grand toilets of the pubic hair planets
And furthermore, The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges
Finds that all buttholes in the faces of capitalist politicians shall be
Declared to be orifices of wisdom
Whose knowledge is as infinite as any smiling *** running for President
This declaration of The Tribunal on Corporate Wife Exchanges
Posted on this tidal wave of Tuesdays
In this season of elections to decide who shall be the Great Syphilis of the Free World
On this planet of whorehouses
So help us to eat dog
Yummy!
And finally, to conclude this declaration worthy of publication on your favorite toilet paper
Let us all accept these “donations” of white envelopes under the table
With all the graciousness of a wicked wink
In the honorary tradition of buttocks in black robes everywhere

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Giant Duck Singing the World on Fire
As it Rides a Kangaroo Off to the Vietnam War
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I was setting fire to all the space satellites in my dreams
When a flying giraffe with huge teeth bit the moon in the ***
I said I was setting fire to all the space satellites in my dreams
When a flying giraffe suddenly bit the moon in the ***
And now my wife has been swallowed by the big black hole in the middle of the universe
And I dont know what to do
Im so broke and hungry that I be eating all the thoughts in your head
I say that I be so broke and hungry that I be eating all the thoughts in your head
And thats why the universe is being eaten by ants that escaped from a Salvador Dali painting
Now its time to go 
And fly off to the land of pink mountains & talking rivers
I say that now its time to go
And fly off to that land of pink mountains and talking rivers
Hope you all have a good time floating on that big old testicle in outer space
Its time to say goodbye
Biiiinnggg - boooonnnngggg - boooooommm

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Spermatozoa Waltzing & Waltzing Around Your Ballsack 24 Hours a Day
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of planet Earths begin waltzing around the symphony
And the symphony is waltzing & waltzing around your spermatozoa 
As your spermatozoa is flying up into the womb of the sun
And the sun’s rays are waltzing & waltzing around the city
And the buildings & architecture of the city is waltzing & waltzing around you
And all the naked angels of heaven are waltzing & waltzing around you
As you walk through a universe of planets & suns & moons waltzing & waltzing around you
And now thousands of your clones are waltzing & waltzing around you as you sleep in your bed
And you wake up in hell to millions of sexy demons all waltzing & waltzing around you
And then you ejaculate poetry all over the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Two Luscious Mangoes & an Erect Mayflower Between the Preachers Legs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Glory hallelujah to this empty page screaming at me
Glory hallelujah to all the spermatozoa in your brains
Glory hallelujah to all the symphonies in your ballsack
And praise the horny dogs that hump our legs
Praise the horny dogs for all the screaming monsters in these words
Praise the prostitute-politicians of both political parties
Praise the prostitute-politicians for all the pink rabbits jumping out of these words
Praise the priests & preachers
Praise the priests & politicians for all the vaginas devouring the rainbows in the sky
Can I get an amen
Can I get an amen for all the blueberry verbs flying off the page
The blueberry verbs that fly into our salivating mouths
Can I get an amen for all the transvestites strawberries
The transvestite strawberries that make nuclear submarines delicious
Now its time for collections & donations
Give me 10% for all nouns smoking crack cocaine in this poem
Give me 10% for all the citys buses flying off to Jupiter
And before you leave here
Let me ejaculate all the sounds & smells of the city
All over you
And be blessed
With horny verbs dripping from your skin

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

My poetry channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Poetry is a Playground
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A child is digging in a sandbox for rainy nouns & sunny verbs
And then Bozo the Clown pulls a fire truck out of his *** and gives it to the child
And now the child is driving the fire truck down the avenue in Manhattan crashing into all the solar systems on the way
And the child’s smile stretches across the universe
And all the planets & suns & moons float out of out of the child’s smile
And that’s when a tornado in outer space grabs the planet Earth and throws it into a children’s story
And the children’s story puts on the intergalactic robes of the space manikins
And then the Great Wizard of Spermatozoa waves his Magic Dick
And turns the solar system into a delicious pastry being eaten by the reader
And now the reader floats up into a thunderstorm
And the reader is eaten by the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Three Dancers & a Cello
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The first modern dancer jumps from the earth to the moon
The second dancer creates thousands of phrases of poetry in a series of bodily movements
The third dancer creates 2,000 years of immaculate conception in just a matter of moments
Then the cello does South America before it blossoms with Ireland and then throws in a jazz note
Meanwhile, the first dancer has jumped back to earth and is now rioting on stage
The second dancer is dancing the alphabet in reverse
The third dancer moves like she’s lost inside of a painting that we cannot see
Meanwhile, the cello is crashing the 20th century around a bit, before it dives into Romanticism
And the three dancers are doing 3 different world wars on stage
The cello plays the approaching mushroom clouds

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Blue Sky in Your Nightmare
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the politicians are riding flying dildos off into the mushroom clouds
And choo-choo trains are rolling out of eyes & ears & penis of Mickey Mouse
And all the children are riding the choo-choo trains around God & the Devil doing immaculate conception together
While the new Czar of capitalist Russia is riding a surfboard into the 19th century
And the Big Rump of the White House is tweeting space alien hieroglyphics to all the laughing clowns in our testicles
While the American secret police & regular police & national guardsmen are busy stomping out freedom & liberty from sea to shining sea
And the Dixiecrat challenger for the throne of the world’s Warlord-in-Chief is slithering towards the election finish line
And now the poem becomes a tornado of screaming-human-faces
And paint & musical notes are falling out of the mouths of the screaming-human-faces
And now this poem is dripping in paint & musical notes

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Futuristic Spermatozoa Machines that Blow in the Dark
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In the future we will communicate with each other via intergalactic telepathic spermatozoa
In the future we will make love via flying lollipops
In the future we will travel via love testicles with rocket boosters attached
In the future we will write poetry with the castrated penises of space aliens
In the future each one of us will have thousands of faces which we will share with each other every day
In the future we will create reality by picking humongous alligator eyeballs out of our noses and smearing them all over the walls of mental institutions
Everyone will snort everyone else up their noses in the future
We will live inside of each other’s brains

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or are easily offended, or if you are very religious.

A Homeless God Addressing the Seagulls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The telepathic messages from our penises are burning through the sky
And the sailboats flying around our heads are really angels
The most beautiful angels that attack us with talking vaginas
While the skyscrapers scream & scream all night long
And the lake jumps over the space satellites
While the heavens come crashing down into our brains
And our brains are filled with herpes sores that talk to us in our sleep
So we pick up sticks off the ground and throw them at the big vagina in the middle of God’s face
And while God sits on the toilet reciting the 10 Commandments
We give the end of the poem a blow job

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Son of God Walking Down the Street Shouting 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the magical strawberries that this music is playing!
I am the railroad trains of collapsing vagina planets!
No one can cure the pigeons of flying rainbows like I can!
I am the son of God, listen to me!
Listen to the tornadoes in your testicles!
Listen to the speeding motorcycles flying off to glorious yeast infections!
Nobody can open the floodgates of chlamydia like I can!
Only the Kingdom of Chlamydia can save us!
Only My Father can save us from the raspberries & blueberries & boysenberries that are growing out of the nuclear submarines!
Save us from the poetry in the Devils Balzac!
Save us from the telephone wires connected to our brains!
Oh Father, why have you forsaken my speeches to everyones bellybuttons!
Oh Father, why are you urinating this poem from the sky into my mind?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

My poetry on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Leonardo da Vinci Painting Wolf Larsen & a 4 Legged Dog Making Immaculate Conception Together on the Table of the Last Supper as Jesus & the Disciples Watch & Masturbate

A poem by Wolf Larsen

(This poem is to be sung by the 535 asses & elephants of the John Wayne Gacy Cannibalism Choir on Tuesday, November 3rd on Capitol Hill, Washington DC. Please RSVP)

I pull out my Dick and my urine flows across the universe in a curving-swirling-line of poetry
Meanwhile, her vagina is dancing from planet to planet
And her endless bellybuttons are playing thousands of pornographic symphonies from sea to shining sea
And the seven continents are rolling and rolling around me
While I give Jesus Christ on the cross a blow job
And as Jesus Christ makes immaculate conception with my wife
I sing like dozens of cats at 3 AM to all of the paintings inside of your head
Because you are my Juan Gris with a pair of tits & a Dick
And whenever I ejaculate all over your paintings I feel God’s laughter creating a new human race

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen Performs His Poetry for Americas First Family
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The President of the United States of America invites Me to the White House in Washington DC to
**** his wife the First Lady
And the President prepares the First Lady by putting his paintbrush-tongue into the Holy Church of Immaculate Conception between the First Ladys legs
And with his paintbrush-tongue the American President creates Francisco de Goyas painting Christ on the Mount of Olives between the legs of the First Lady
Then the President prepares my grand pen-phallus by putting his mouth around my penis
And the Presidents mouth creates Wassily Kandinskys Composition 4 around my glorious pen-phallus
And with the cameras ready (the American people are watching)
The First Lady opens her legs and becomes the most irresistible living breathing Greek sculpture that the erotic imagination could ever create
And with my mighty giant pen-phallus ready to create the art of Paul Gauguin with the First Lady
I begin to enter the Holy Church of Immaculate Conception between the legs of the First Lady
And I am now thrusting the Spanish Inquisition into the First Lady
I am now thrusting the Apollo mission to the moon into the First Lady
I am now thrusting Cuban mambo music into the first lady
And the First Lady moans like an opera singer
The first lady moans with heroic Romantic era paintings pouring out of her mouth
The first lady moans with all of the birds of the world singing to us
And then I pull out and I ejaculate American realist painting all over the United States Congress
I ejaculate Andy Warhols pop art all over the nine justices of the Supreme Court
And I ejaculate Romare Beardens painting The Dove all over the Presidents face
And all the American people whove been watching on television stand up and applaud from sea-to-shining-sea my great performance of erotic poetry in the White House
And then I am honored with the Oscar Academy Award for greatest performance for a Stud Poet
And then the Nobel Prize committee enters the Church of Immaculate Conception between the First Ladys legs to study all my poetry dripping there
And the Nobel Prize committee awards Me with the Nobel Prize for Literature

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Space Station Made Out of Nipples & Booties & Erections
A poem by Wolf Larsen

At a construction site excavators are pulling huge universes out of the heads of Anne Sexton & Octavio Paz
And the excavators are dumping all of the huge universes into your head
Meanwhile the carpenters are hammering eyeballs into everyone’s faces
And the electricians are wiring everybody’s brains to the sun
And the plumbers are laying the pipe from the mouths of capitalist politicians to the sewer systems
And then a big vagina swallows up the construction site
And giant feet are stomping all over everyone’s imaginations
And the birds of the sky are ****ting lesser-evil Democratic politics all over everybody
And that’s when a tidal wave of syphilis jumps out of a symphony
And splashes across this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tonywalt

Perhaps your best.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tony Walt.

Here's the next poem:

The Reader & the Poet Waltzing Through the Universe Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The reader & the Poet are waltzing together through all the alleyways of the poem
The reader & the Poet are waltzing on the moon together as the space worms eat the sun out of the sky
We’re waltzing past the giant bouncing fruits that are screaming obscenities at all the giant ears in the sky
We’re waltzing through the half-abandoned towns & closed factories of America’s rustbelt
We’re waltzing over & around flying rainbows
We waltz together until we reach the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Bird Singing a Poem to You
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The reader finds himself on the edge of the universe
Staring off into a horizon filled with top 40 pop songs
Standing on a cliff falling down into Woody Allens hilarious brains
And then the Poet pens a tidal wave of imagery that heads straight at the reader
And the reader finds himself drowning in the middle of the poem
And now a beautiful female devil grabs the reader and pulls him down into hell
And now the reader is fornicating beautiful immaculate conception for all eternity in hell
While up in heaven all the born-again Christians are having a protest against sex on earth
And then the Poet hammers the ending of the poem into the readers brains
And the Poet walks away into the mushroom clouds of World War III

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

The Wolf Larsen poetry channel on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Summertime in the Garden of Love
A poem by Wolf Larsen

To be sung by all the men of Boystown

As naked men are walking around the forest
The birds are singing the most sensuous symphonies
And the neon skyscraper-penises are entangled together all over the sky
And anuses & mouths are growing out of the trees like the most forbidden fruit
And then Julius Caesar jumps out of the bushes
And gives you a speech full of flowers
Before he bends over and shows you his Garden of Eden

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fall & Summer Having Anal Sex with Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A phrase of poetry shoots out of your penis and crashes into the moon
And the pieces of the moon falling to the earth become the words in this poem
And then a giant fish swims out of the Statue of Liberty’s vagina
And the giant fish swims through our brains
As it whispers miles & miles of Gothic architecture growing inside of our heads

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

John F. Kennedy on His Knees Swallowing All My French Impressionism
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As I swim through your testicles
Vagina universes are growing all around me
And opera voices are falling out of all the vagina universes
And all the opera voices are touching me with a neoclassical horny itch
While the corpse of God hanging from a tree
Touches his crotch with violin strokes
And then I roll up all this pornography into a blunt and smoke it

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Garden of Eden in Your Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You fly around & around the sun like a crazy insect
While the saxophone plays endless penises & anuses & mouths
And then you start ****ing & ****ing the moon
And you spurt all your words into the moon
And thousands of miles of poetry begin growing out of the moon

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen Kicking God’s ***
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I punch god in the nose and god’s nose spurts abstract expressionism all over the universe
And now the whole universe is a colorful abstract expressionist canvas
And then I gouge out god’s eyes with my fingers
And god’s two eyes become the sun & the moon in the sky
And then I punch god in the side of the head
And god falls and crashes and splits up into comets & asteroids flying everywhere
And that’s when all of humanity begins the Orgies of Immaculate Conception to celebrate

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You’re Dancing On Two Different Planets At The Same Time
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This line of poetry jumps out of your belly button and frolics with a puppy
This line of poetry is a field of sunflowers
This line of poetry is You & Van Gogh eating a mountain of human ears together
Then the weather flies east
And everyone runs around the sun naked
And now millions of lines of poetry are flying around & around the solar system
And then a giant whale comes and eats the whole solar system

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen reciting poetry on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked/videos

----------


## WolfLarsen

Decapitated Human Head Soup
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The buildings grow legs and start running all around us
The dogs & cats start barking & meowing that they want to be eaten
And all the dogs & cats jump into our mouths and we swallow them whole
And then we swallow all the highways & cars and they’re delicious
And the sky is punching the ground over & over again
And the dogs & cats in our stomachs start singing opera to us
And then all the planets in the universe started blowing up
And we take the pieces of the planets and we build giant erotic sculptures with them
And then we all jump back into our mother’s vaginas and we go to sleep

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Delicious Skyscrapers in Cherry Sauce
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands & thousands of you are growing out of the ground and the surrounding buildings 
And spaceships are flying out of all the endless mouths of all the thousands of yourselves growing out of everything 
And on the spaceships are endless clones of your mother with a pair of tits & a Dick
And all the endless clones of your mother with a pair of tits & a Dick are ****ing all the flying buttholes up the ***
And all the flying buttholes are giving Demopublican & Republicrat political speeches
And then you open up a can of sardines and 6,000 languages jump out
So now you’re building a jagged-schizophrenic-sculpture out of the 6,000 languages
And then you chop yourself up into pieces and turn yourself into a sculpture

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Guillotine Music for a Sunny Day 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The first line of poetry punches the reader in the face
Then a dog ****s millions of universes all over the poem
And the poem dances the waltz with thousands of dogs down the street
As a dozen drunks vomit poetry all over the reader
Then the Poet pulls out his Dick and urinates a line of poetry all over the sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity,or if you are very religious.

McDonald’s in India (The Happy Meal Musical Concerto in Big Dick Major)
Played on August 666, 1789 by the Honorary Donald Trump Mentally Insane Orchestra)
Conducted by the Grand Wizard Dixiecrat Joe Biden
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Flying cows are saving the world from space alien jizz 
As the Statue of Liberty gives birth to Ronald McDonald the Clown
Then Ronald McDonald the clown ejaculates McDonald’s hamburgers all over the planet Earth
And then the Virgin Mary & Mary Magdalene get married
In a wedding ceremony held in Ronald McDonald’s Balzac
And inside of Ronald McDonald’s Balzac millions of Wolf Larsens are writing this poem together
While Shakespeare gives Ronald McDonald a blow job
And then Ronald McDonald ejaculates all the millions of Wolf Larsens all over the Mona Lisa’s face in Paris
Have a happy blue sky!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen’s stand-up comedy is very unusual, and is inspired by his own bizarre literature. See for yourself on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbA...Oi4hsYw/videos

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Invite Everybody to a Poetry Reading in My Balzac
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I begin stabbing & stabbing the English language looking for a poem
I find the poem in the First Lady’s vagina
But then I’m swallowed by thousands of bellybuttons
So I punch Wall Street in the face
I kick Washington DC in the balls
And I **** all the priests & preachers up the ***
Then I masturbate to Igor Stravinsky’s “Rite of Spring”
As I fantasize of revolution

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen & Shakespeare Planting Sunflowers Inside Van Gogh’s Paintings
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pull a flower out of this poem and offer it to Shakespeare
Shakespeare accepts my flower with a smile that erupts with the sweet concerto of his voice
And then Shakespeare bends over
And Shakespeare shows me a wondrous cave full of Elizabethan literature growing for all eternity
That’s when My Glorious Pen writes graffiti-art all over the walls of Shakespeare’s cave
And then My Glorious Pan ejaculates all the warm summer days of Chicago into Shakespeare’s love cave
Then Shakespeare & Wolf Larsen embrace each other under a sky dripping with paint & musical notes
And we fall asleep together and wake up inside this poem
And then we have Sunday brunch together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Bridge of Sunshine Into Your Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

William Shakespeare is ejaculating flowers & crickets & house music all over the South Side of Chicago
And now all the surrounding buildings are dancing into outer space
The dancing buildings are a phrase of poetry of graffiti-art of funky high skyscraper-letters flyyyyying through outer space
Meanwhile everybody is doing the immaculate conception around-&-around the planet to the beat of house music
As the space aliens in our Balzacs drink cognac
And now were ejaculating the space aliens into the big anus in the middle of the sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sex Riots in the Streets Every Night
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel with pornography
And then I write lurid symphonies of sexual volcanoes
And then I turn all your dancing-naked-bodies into sculptures with a hammer-&-chisel
Then I masturbate My Paintbrush to the rhythms-of-Mozart
And with paint I splash your naked bodies all over the walls of the city
And now I’m ejaculating the words of this poem all over the page

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Waterfall of Beer Splashing All Over Your Imagination

All the trees & flowers are growing with fear out of your head
And cannibalistic alcoholics are jumping out of your mouth and assaulting all your dancing clones
And your eyeballs are jumping & bouncing everywhere
While all the automobiles are being swallowed by Uranus
So when will heaven cum?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Check out my poetry videos on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked/videos

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Lake Eats the Sky
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As the drummer swirls around different universes
And the bass creates railroad tracks & rivers & highways of 18 wheelers
The saxophone crashes through the sky and spurts his musical notes all over the canvas of the universe
And then the saxophone falls silent
And the trumpet blurts out one phrase of poetry after another
And the drums sing Arabic calligraphy around & around the music
Until all the dogs & cats are dancing in the streets
And then the crickets start to sing the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Driving a Motorcycle Back to the Middle Ages
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The saxophone is blasting rainbows of crack-cocaine everywhere
The drums are smashing all the solar systems into pieces
The bass is rearranging the English language into a pornographic sculpture
The saxophone is making all the phrases-of-poetry in your head dance together
And as the drums play all the neoclassical sculptures of Rome come alive and drink & dance & orgy together
Then the bass slows time down until the world stops spinning

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Lots of my videos on YouTube where I perform my poetry with lots & lots of energy:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked/videos

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Afternoon, Right Hand, Penis
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A collage of singing sculptures
Sculptures with giant hands painting your face over-&-over again
In a landscape of billions of crawling penises
All crawling & crawling into the giant vagina in the sky
And marijuana forests grow out of the giant vagina in the sky
And you wander in these marijuana forests singing to all of the clouds swimming around you
And then a red toad jumps up and swallows you in one gulp

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Ejaculating the South Side of Chicago All Over New York City
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The piano is creating new Juan Gris still lifes every second
The drums are circling Gothic graffiti all around you
The saxophone is ejaculating collages all over the audience
The piano starts turning the city into a Mondrian canvas
The drums are in the middle of a Jackson Pollock canvas
The piano throws a few final notes into eternity
The saxophone begins World War III

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Holy Blasphemy of Preacher Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

God! Pulled out the big paintbrush from between his legs and ejaculated life all over earth!
God! Gave us penises of green & purple & yellow to **** our abstract expressionisms into the sky!
God! Gave us vaginas filled with solar systems! To conquer outer space with the great female orgasm!
Praise be to the Big Dick God of the clouds!
Praise be to His Almighty Erection!
Only Gods Almighty Erection can save the sun & the moon from the soft limp penis!
Praise the camel toes of the yoga pants!
Praise the erections in the bicycle pants!
Glory Jesus is cuming hallelujah!
Hes cuming & cuming & cuming! Halleluujaaaaaah!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Symphony of Billions of Solar Systems
Sung by a Chorus of Cicadas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zillions of cicadas across the world are singing this poem to you
So you skip-skip-skip-da-de-do across the world
As you sing space alien symphonies to all the cicadas
As the space aliens paint huge imaginations
Huge imaginations that are bursting into symphonies that are bursting across the solar systems
The same magical symphonies being sung by zillions of cicadas across the world

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking Beethoven While Eating the Neighbor’s Cat
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was drinking the music of the cicadas
When all the fishes of Lake Michigan started knocking on my door
So I opened the window, pulled out my musical instrument, and urinated vowels & consonants all over the passerby below
And then I started sailing across an ocean of beer
I reached an island of human flesh with a belly button on top
And God up in the sky poured a glass of whiskey and handed it down to me
I climbed up the ladder to heaven and kicked God in the nuts
Then I toasted the space aliens and drank God’s whiskey
Afterwards, Me & the Devil went to the whorehouse (City Hall) together
And we handed out portraits of Benjamin Franklin to the mayor & ‘da aldermen as we ****ed them all up the ***

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Big Christmas Tree Growing Out of Santas Crotch
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im drinking coronas with Jesus & the Disciples
When suddenly Jesus pulls out his Big Black Dick
And Jesus cums a Noahs flood of bright fauvist colors all over the world for 40 days & nights
Meanwhile, Mary Magdalene is dancing a pole-dance striptease in front of me & the Disciples
And Pablo Picasso is painting Mary-Magdalenes-moving-body in a crashing orgasm of Cubist angles flying everywhere
And thats when the Big Bang of the universe flies out of Mary Magdalenes vagina in the biggest female orgasm youve ever seen!
And thus the universe was born!
And then I stomp on the poem and squash it to death
And now Im turning into a grasshopper and hopping away

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

An interview with Wolf Larsen. Wolf talks about his books, working in Alaska, traveling the world, and running for public office:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Guillotine Concerto
Played by the Orchestra of Blue Collar Gods

The cello slices the city in half
All the violins are rampaging through the rich neighborhoods and smashing everything
The timpani drums are overthrowing monarchies & dictators & bourgeois democracies
And the choir is singing bourgeois pigs going round-&-round rotisseries in restaurants everywhere
And the audience is eating the music with big devouring mouths
Then the trumpet & saxophone dance gleefully around the guillotine going up-and-down 
The choir sings the song of the human race yearning for liberation

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of the above poem by physical & electronic & Internet forms, as long as the poem is not edited, the author is given credit, and the purpose of such reproduction is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Skyrockets to Your Brains
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I jump the poem through your brains
I slash your brains up into an abstract canvas
Your brains are splashing all over the seven continents
While all the cicadas sing LSD songs to you
As the sky & the world & the oceans swirl around-&-around you
And as the end of the poem stabs you
Your red blood splashes all over the black canvas of the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen recites his poetry on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfLarsenNaked/videos

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Ten Million Comets Swimming Around the Universe of Your Father’s Balzac 9 Months Before You Were Born
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Trees are growing out of the music
Elephants are stampeding out of the saxophone & trumpet
The drums are splashing rainforests all over the universe
Frederick Douglass is ****ing George Washington up the ***
And Frederick Douglass is exploding hundreds of billions of solar systems up George Washington’s butthole
Meanwhile, all the feminists & born-again Christians are protesting erotic art splashing along all the walls of the city
Then the poem hangs up…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Having an Affair With the Moon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We’re all riding eyeballs into outer space
When suddenly all of outer space is on fire
But then correct English grammar saves us all with the Queen’s English of Her Majesty’s vagina
But suddenly this phrase-of-poetry is crashing & slashing & lurching out of control of the Poet
So the Poet stabs the poem-to-death with his Penis
And everyone lives happily-ever-after inside their bellybuttons

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Outer Space of Your Imagination
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m planets from outer space drifting through your veins & arteries
I am rays of lightning and crashes of thunder that are phrases of poetry
And vice versa
I am millions of space aliens eating through your brains
I am thousands of galaxies swirling around-&-around in your testicles
You grow from a child into an old man in one of my seconds
The 10,000 years of your human civilization is one of my minutes

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Pierre Boulez Conducting the Fires Burning in California
A symphony played by the bunny rabbits bouncing around in my balls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Oceans are splashing around inside my head
The ground is moving up & east & north and around my thoughts
The trees are erupting out of the ground every day
The insects are screeching & howling for sex-sex-sex right now!
Everything is drooling with life under a sun that just gets bigger & bigger
And then the French horn has a thousand heart attacks with the sunrise

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity,or if you are very religious.

I Dare this Mother****er Walking Up to Try and Mug Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I aim my penis at the sun
And I shoot flying dragons at the sun
The sun then sings me homicidal blood-filled symphonies for the next 1,000 years
So I grab the Empire State Building and I beat the blue sky upside the head with it
And then the Empire State Building turns into a giant penis in my hand
And I **** God up the *** with the giant penis in my hand
Then I **** all of the asses & elephants of Washington DC into the toilet of your brains
And then I wipe my *** with the Norton Anthology of Literature
And finally I ejaculate the south side of Chicago all over academia
And now I lay down in bed next to your naked wife

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Me doin' my poetry thing:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking Budweiser with God 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Youre drinking a six pack of cubism
When Igor Stravinsky suddenly crashes through your brains
And the Empire State Building jumps out of your butt
And the Empire State Building is dancing with the Chicago skyline
To a symphony of beautiful riots in the street
When suddenly the sky falls out of the sky
And all the up is filled with thousands of anuses
All singing of an eternal poem with the history of the universe inside of it

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

More Wolf Larsen acting out his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Cubist Still life of Empty Liquor Bottles, Crack Pipes, & Used Condoms
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab a knife and I start slashing & cutting the universe into pieces
And then I begin writing this poem with the blood of the space aliens
Then all the rap artists in my Balzac begin rapping a rap symphony of a thousand-bright-colors
The music sounds like the rat-tat-tat of AK-47s making love to the blue sky
And the blue sky becomes a beautiful lady opening up her legs to me

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are overly sensitive, or have a problem with obscenity.

Millions of Cats Meowing & Meowing in My Studio Apartment While I Chop Them Up & Eat Them One at a Time
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As thousands of cats fly around Salvador Dali
I stab General Franco over & over again as Salvador Dali watches
Then I paint an abstract expressionist canvas with General Franco’s blood
Afterwards, while I’m pissing on General Franco’s corpse
Salvador Dali’s wife comes to me naked and begs me to **** her
So I **** Salvador Dali’s wife while Dali watches us with an exquisite smile 
Then I cum all over Salvador Dali’s face as he begs me for more

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are very religious.

Only the Insane are Sane
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Malcolm X sits on Gods throne in heaven laughing
While all the angels in heaven are carrying AK-47s and getting ready
And the Devil (a white woman) is sitting by Malcolm Xs side
(Shes his bride)
Oh no! A rhyme! And thats when the space aliens invade heaven with their magical penis machines
Meanwhile, General Butt Naked is preparing a cannibal feast for the Italian Mafia
(Which is vacationing in Disney World)
But first a word from our sponsor

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Another one of my poems on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

No Exit
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flute sings with all of the freight trains rolling & rolling across the North American continent
While the jazz band paints a canvas of abstract expressionism & fauvism making love
The saxophone plays summer crashing & crashing into fall
While the drums are tearing apart the world into endless war
And the bassoon is wandering through a barren landscape of tree stumps trying to find a forest
And then the trumpet begins crying

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blood Splashing Over Midnight Sky
A concerto played by the AK-47 quartet in a drive-by
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re searching for your head in the Sahara Desert
While your headless body is swimming through the Milky Way Galaxy
And your eyeballs are revolving around & around each other
And the ocean is drowning the sky
While your millions of clones are walking on all the planets and reciting this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Orgasms! Orgasms! Orgasms!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The winds are carrying away the old world
And the new poetry is jumping out of the sky
And everyone falls off the earth as they scream out the new poetry
And the booming-booming drums are an avalanche
Avalanches and tidal waves and wildfires storming across the landscape
Leaving a barren landscape to build a new orgasmic civilization

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Me reciting more poetry on YouTube - poetry & more poetry - yippeeeeee!!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Segregation City Blues
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Jew strung up on a cross
Ain’t much different than a black man hanging from a tree
There is a bunch of Clu-Clux-Cockroaches with guns over there
And we need some allies
Estos Latinos, ellos pueden hacer nuestros aliados
I said, these Latinos can be our allies
I worked alongside of them, and they taught me their tongue
And the poor and working-class whites,
Stop telling them that they’re “privileged”
Many of them don’t even know where their next meal is coming from!
Brother & Sister, we need allies
And we need guns
‘Cause if those Clu-Clux-Cockroaches got guns
We need them too

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all for the reproduction of the above poem, whether such reproduction is in physical or electronic form, as long as the author is given credit, and the purpose of such reproduction is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Quiet After the Orgasm of World War III
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I turned into a bird and flew off into a paradise of colors
And a waterfall of fauvism was splashing its orgasm all over the earth
While billions of Charles Manson clones were making love to all the women of the earth
And the President of the United States was conducting World War III with his big baton/penis
And then the quiet came…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tonywalt

There is a bunch of Clu-Clux-Cockroaches with guns over there - reminds me of Loud Reed's "For What It’s Worth" - 'There's a man with a gun over there'

----------


## WolfLarsen

So true! Things are getting pretty... is scary the word?
I think sometimes I have to get out of my ivory tower of Surrealism, or whatever it is I write, and write about something real for a change.
Here's a poem that's kind of real:

The World is Not OK
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write my poetry with mushroom clouds
That are waiting for us just around the corner
And I wipe my *** with the speeches of capitalist politicians 
I dance with the ever-increasing multitudes of homeless down falling-rising-streets overflowing with poverty
I embrace my own poverty & misery with a fake smile
That I throw at you when I tell you everything’s okay

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Drinking an Atomic Reaction
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The planet blew up and its vowels & consonants flew everywhere
Then the last poem ever written by man exploded out of your penis
And painted all your lusty verbs & adverbs & adjectives all over the black night
And now youre driving down a road through thousands of vaginas
And youre swimming inside the vagina of Mary of Bethlehem
And when you reach the smiling face of her sun
The sky begins to grow & grooooow

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Me reading another spontaneous poem on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Christians Nailing a Jewish Carpenter to the Cross
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of sunflowers, be groooowing ooout of my head
I said that, thousands of sunflowers are grooowing ooout of my head
Those sunflowers be grooowing, all the waaay to the staaaars!
Sometimes I be, fuuuucking my right haaand!
I said that, sometimes I be ****ing my right hand, all the waaay to Timbuktuuuu!
Right hand, I sure do, loooove yoooou!
Right hand, I love you like the Christians love the great buttocks of God!
My ancestor was a, Jewish carpenter in the Old World
Those Christians in the Old World, practically nailed that Jewish carpenter to the cross
So he crossed the ocean
No, he didn’t walk over the ocean to get here
He had to work seven looong years, to pay the passaaaage
Just To get away from, them Goddaaamn Christiaaaans
Just one problem thooough,
Those Christians are here toooooo!
And whether they’re PC liberals, or born-again conservatives
Some of these Christians sure give me the bluuuuues...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Musical Composition for a Transient Sculpture
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The symphony is playing the sculpture that’s moving round-&-round the universe
While everyone’s brains are flowing out of the kitchen faucet
And everyone’s brains are flowing across the musical landscape
While everyone plays the music with their sexual genitalia
And then the human race comes crashing down 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Goodbye, California!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As the world flies over the sky
And as the wildfires fly out of this poetry
The poem crashes through the world with endless destruction
All the flames are endless phrases of poetry burning down the world
Thousands of poems all jump out of each other
And dance & laugh through the flames

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Keyboards Goin West, While the Drums are Headed to Mars, and the Sax is Playing the French Revolution
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to stab my music into the planet Earth!
I want gargoyles throughout the universe constantly reciting my poetry night & day!
I ripped my claw through the oceans and murdered everything
I decapitated all the fish of the oceans
While they screamed their poetry & prose at me
I drank enough poetry & prose that even the alcoholics ran away in terror
And I will be your guillotine operator today
Please lay below the blade
Thank you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

I recite LOTS of poetry on my YouTube channel:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fall is Cumming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry was flying all around me as I walked down the street
The air was itchy with hyperactive words screaming to be written
But I was suddenly kidnapped by a huge pink vagina
And the Roman Army marching out of her huge pink vagina began dancing in the streets to house music
So everybody retreated and jumped into a painting for safety
And we’ve been swimming around inside this Jackson Pollock painting ever since

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Burning Down A Planet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I **** beautiful neo-classical sculptures all over the Italian countryside
While God urinates the blue sky all over America
But God gets VD and wildfires jump out of God’s penis
And now the third testicle from the sun is on fire
While the birds are happily singing, “The World’s on Fire! The World’s on Fire!”

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Poem Written with the Readers Blood
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I let the poem fly
The poem jumps out in front of the reader
And while the poem repeatedly stabs the reader
The reader says: Thank you! Thank you for stabbing me!
And then a bunch of artists jump out of my testicles
And paint this poem with the readers blood

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen does poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

2 Cats & A Meat Grinder in a Studio Apartment
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My refrigerator is empty, and so is my wallet & my bank account
I lost my job in March
And now it’s September
The unemployment benefits have been cut
But I’ve got 2 cats & a meat grinder
Here kitties! Here kitties!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Two poems today!

Soon 
Booooooong! Booooooong! Booooooong! goes the church bells
At the funeral of the human race

The World Crashing into Gods Brains
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The images crash upon the shore of the poem
And the dead people fall out of the sky
And now billions of dead people are growing out of the ground all around me
And I pull out my penis
And my horn starts playing bebop schizophrenia touching the skies of a thousand planets
And now Gods brains are on fire

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Doin a Drive-By While Listenin to Opera
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A giant mushroom cloud rises out of the poem
And then a minnow swallows the universe
And then Charles Manson jumps out of your penis and says, Hi!
So you start beating Charles Manson upside the head with a flock of Canadian geese
And then everyone on television & radio start screaming the seven forbidden words over and over again
As you float off towards the planet of Pluto and fall asleep

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen doing more poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

6 Pack, Studio Apartment, Saturday Night
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was urinating thousands of human languages all over my true love
She was smiling up at me like an invading space alien civilization
I introduced her to Fernand Leger, Francisco Tarrega, & Henry Moore
And the 3 of them made love to her in a porno flick entitled: Make Immaculate Conception to Me!
And she got pregnant
She got pregnant with Dada collages growing in her tummy like delicious fruit
She now works in a whorehouse called Capitol Hill as an erotic dancer
She dances between World War III & the coronavirus
I love her like the forests love forest fires

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Me doin' poetry poetry & more poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Bugs Are Flying All Over My Thoughts
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the bugs jump out of the universe
And now all the bugs are flying through space alien brains the size of solar systems
And while the Marquis de Sade whips & whips everybody in the orgies on Mars
Huge Sex Temples are built on the 7 continents
Share an orgasm with a stranger, anybody?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wiping Myself With A Red White & Blue Cum Rag
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So at the bipartisan orgy of immaculate conception in Washington DC
Prostitutes (oops! politicians!) were selling their booties for bribes (oops! campaign contributions!)
And President Rump was snorting 200 countries and 300 million Americans up his nose
While the First Lady was doin’ a pole dance for Jesus & the disciples
And Dixiecrat Joe was in a white sheet night riding through AmeriKKKa on his lynching campaign (oops! election campaign!)
And Karen Harris was the Prosecutor-in-Chief throwing 300 million Americans into a Gulag called the USA
And then Mike Pence pushed the atomic button (because God told him to)

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to reproduce the above poem in any form, whether in electronic or physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, credit is given to its author, and the purpose of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Masturbatory Collage of Music & Painting
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Silence crashes out of our ears
A huge collage jumps out of your head every second
The piano notes fly across the planet before they drift out into outer space
The violins fly in all directions across the universe
The drums and the painting fight each other
A waterfall of everything falls all over you
So you line John Cage against the wall
And you shoot him

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Blue Sky Juice
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I bang & bang words into the poem with a hammer
And then I cut the Chicago Skyline in half with a saw
And then people - endless hordes of people - begin oozing out of the words
And then I throw all the hordes of people into a musical collage that’s flying all over the place
Then God walks up and offers to suck my big Irish Dick for some crack
So me & God start smoking a bowl together
While the traffic & buildings & people all crash & bang & fly all around us

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Symphony of Crickets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the planets of the universe are on fire
And huge storms throughout the galaxy are throwing planets this-way-&-that
Even the black sky above is filled with flames
And the people & space aliens jump on top of giant birds and fly away
To different universes where the galaxies welcome us with open legs
And that’s when a cricket ate the planet Earth

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Drums & Whispers & Colors
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So thousands of space aliens invade your brains
And red jumps out of the painting and covers you with blood
And all the skyscrapers in your testicles jump out of your penis and fill the sky
While giant construction projects crash out of your brains
And now endless paintings are jumping out of your mouth
As you whisper to all the cockroaches crawling out of everybodys ears

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Glory Hallelujah to My Balls! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was eating all the cannibals out of your brains
And my tongue stretched all the way from Chicago to New York City and up the Statue of Libertys vagina
And then the Statue of Liberty farted the entire United States Air Force out of her butt
And now military airplanes are crashing into Wasilla Kadinskis paintings & Igor Stravinskys symphonies
So President Rump pulls out his 2 inch penis and ejaculates nuclear missiles into the faces of all the space aliens
And then all the Christians of America sing together: Ameeeeeeeeeeeen!!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Butt ****ing Joy to Everybody!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m ****ing the poem up your ***
While all the angels in heaven are ejaculating poetry all over the human race below
And the Chicago White Sox hit a homerun that flies over the Sears Tower and smashes Chicago’s North Side into pieces
So now a raving homeless Shakespeare is screaming butt-****ing joy to the sky as he walks amongst the rubble of Chicago’s North Side
Then Wolf Larsen runs into Shakespeare and Wolf stabs Shakespeare to death
As all the fireflies sing with joy

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious Barbecued Ants (Crunchy!)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A hundred motorcycles zooooooom up your fallopian tubes and get you pregnant
And now the Milky Way Galaxy is swirling around your rising-big-tummy
Then Uncle Sam jumps out of your vagina and says: “How do you do?”
So you jump on a tornado and you ride away

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Symphony of Thousands of Colors
A poem by Wolf Larsen
for Luca Francesconi

The symphony flies around the universe
The universe bashes out of the painting
The painting jumps out of our penises
Fauvist colors splashing out of billions of vaginas in the greatest simultaneous female orgasm ever!
Fauvist colors jumping & splashing all over the black night sky
And then the poem flies off to the future 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Check out me Wolf Larsen reciting poetry on YouTube ha ha ha ha:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Swinging Wrecking Ball Smashing Capitalism to Pieces!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Empty stomachs are howling with rage
While the Republicrat rabid dog debates the Dixiecrat sleazy snake
To see who will win the atomic button to kaboom-kaboom-kaboooooooooom the world!
Until then, the rich pay us in peanuts while they hoard mountains of gold!
And conservative politics is nothing more than a mountain of diarrhea as high as Mount Everest
And liberal politics is much the same, only sprinkled with the extra flavor of hypocrisy
A world of hungry wretches dreams of our only true savior: the guillotine

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given to all to reproduce the above poem, whether in physical, electronic, or Internet form, as long as the poem is not edited, the author is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Basketball Game of Giants
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A giant grabs the planet Earth and uses the planet Earth as a bouncing basketball as he runs across the floor of the universe
And then the giant’s head explodes and millions of solar systems fly out of his head
Meanwhile, Alice-in-Wonderland is riding a huge flying spermatozoa all the way to the giant floating testicle of Jupiter
And millions of phrases of poetry are growing out of the ground all around you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Penis Orchestral Music for the Right Hand
for Iannis Xenakis

The music creates hallways of insanity
The hallways of insanity crash into your brains
And now your brains are rearranging and rearranging into a collage of 6 billion voices
6 billion voices that become a chorus of colors
That drip down & doooown out of the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Smile & a “Hi!” & a Phone Number & a Date that Leads to the Bedroom
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Each phrase of poetry is a different beautiful insanity
Each phrase of poetry dances around you & me as we make immaculate conception together
I ejaculate tidal waves of poetry into you
And thousands of images drip out of your pussy and all over the world
And then nearly 200 sunrises & sunsets grow inside your swelling tummy
Until you give birth to the most beautiful memory of me

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Burp!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A wrecking ball smashes the poem to pieces
And the words go flying off into thousands of imaginations
Where the words grow like exotic weeds across the landscapes of everybodys brains
And the words grow into phrases of poetry that grow out of our heads
And the phrases of poetry grow out of our heads into all the galaxies of the universe
And then all the galaxies of the universe are swallowed by a cartoon character 
Burp!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A String Quartet of Voices in Your Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A statue in the park pulls out his humongous penis
And with his humongous penis the statue begins conducting a symphony of thousands of human languages
Flying all around the universe in your brains
As endless eyeballs jump out of the sky
While Wolf Larsen stabs Salvador Dali to death under a full moon

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Detroit is Growing Out of Your Face
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I float the poem off the world
Then the poem slashes & cuts through thousands of solar systems
Until all the solar systems fall into your pan
And you add the seasoning of the cut-up pieces of Salvador Dali’s body
Now you have a delicious plate of surrealism
And the 50 mouths of your face devour & devour the surrealism
Until thousands of kangaroos jump out of the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Ejaculate My Poetry All Over The Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem splashes out in all directions across the universe
And the seeds of the poem become planets
And out of the planets grow endless phrases of poetry
And out of all the phrases of poetry grow human heads
And as all the human heads throughout the universe sing opera together
Endless moons revolve & revolve around all the human heads
Until all the endless suns of the universe explooooooode

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Immaculate Conception! Immaculate Conception! Immaculate Conception!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im grabbing skyscrapers and ****ing all the space aliens up the ***
And Im making immaculate conception with all the humans & animals & trees & inanimate objects on the planet Earth
And now everyone & everything is pregnant with my poetry!
And everyone & everything explodes with the luscious colors of my poetry
And then as everything around you drips with the luscious colors of Wolfs poetry
You suddenly disappear into outer space

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Watch Wolf perform his poetry:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Art Museum at Night
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Vincent van Gogh jumps out of his self-portrait
And Vincent unzips his pants and sticks his Empire State building into the mouth of Edward Munch's “Scream”
Then Frida Kahlo falls from the plumbing in the sky
And Frida Kahlo lands on Vincent van Gogh’s face
So now Vincent van Gogh is eating out the Milky Way Galaxy swirling between Frida Kahlo’s legs
Meanwhile, Leonard Bernstein arrives
And Bernstein conducts the menage-a-trois of Edward Munch’s “Scream” & Vincent van Gogh & Frida Kahlo
Until they have a great big orgasm of modern art that’s splashing all over the museum

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Wind of Centuries
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem zigzags through poems & sculptures & symphonies
Until it reaches the land of 10,000 pussies growing out of the wind 
That's when a giant waterfall of human heads falls out of the sky
And all of the solar systems of the universe jump out of your mouth
And escape into the night sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Watch Wolf performance poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Coronavirus Jazz
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The piano plays a phrase of poetry crawling towards you
The bass asks the sunrise a question
The saxophone plays thousands of human languages all dancing together
The trumpet plays all the thousands of languages forming together into constantly-changing-sculptures
And then the drums crash everything into pieces

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Symphony of Sin 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re walking through a landscape of miles & miles of used condoms & empty beer cans & crack vials 
And everywhere around you the phrases of poetry grow miles high up into the sky
And standing under the phrases of poetry are sexy-sexy-prostitutes
Beckoning you into a concrete Garden of Eden of unprotected sex
Vaginas as big as planets beckon you everywhere!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Up? 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The land falls down the sky
The sky jumps into the poem
The river flows around & around the poem
The flowers grow all over the sky & the poem
And then the poem skips off into the distance

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I have a backlog of poems, so I might be posting two a day for a while.

Drunk, Saturday Night, Pen-In-Hand
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All I want to do is re-create the universe!
I want to turn poetry into endless 100 story penis-skyscrapers swirling all about the landscape of the earth...
Poetry is always an endless orgy!
Penises & anuses & vaginas are jutting out of this poem like a Cubist orgy!
As Picasso smiles down upon us from heaven and urinates beautiful art all over our bodies...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf the Poet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry is my wrecking ball!
Build and destroy! Build and destroy! Build and destroy!
Let poetry dance off the page and through the air!
Let poetry bang and crash like war and car crashes and Igor Stravinskys the Rite of Spring
Let poetry cause riots!
Let poetry seduce until hundreds of naked women are making immaculate conception with the Poet!
Let poetry murder as the Poet shanks everything boring with his pen-knife!
All poems should be splattered in blood and pussy juices and cum!
Each phrase of poetry should be a tidal wave splashing off the page!
And the poem ends with guillotines going up-&-down and nuclear missiles shooting around the world!
This phrase of poetry is a giant mushroom cloud!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given for the reproduction of the above poem, whether by the Internet or physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, credit is given to the author, and the intent of such reproduction is not hostile.

Wolf Larsen performs poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Brown, Red, Green
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A million opera voices rise in a giant tidal wave out of the poem
Then flying words fly out of the poem and the words fly around us like crazy insects
Now buildings grow upside down out of the sky
While the sky flies around the centuries
Until up and down run off together hand-in-hand

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Wet Dream I Had
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Giant penises riding around everywhere on four wheels
Are shooting asteroids at each other
While endless Ronald McDonald clowns are riding giant hamburgers through the air
And all the endless Ronald McDonald clowns crash all their giant hamburgers into moons & planets
And the end of the poem shakes hands with the reader

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Monday Drinking with Punk Rock
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand years of youth are exploding everywhere
The music is turning all the architecture into poetry
The entire world is dripping in sex
Tornadoes are jumping out of everyones penises 
Rivers of orgasms are flying out of everyones pussies
While the phrases of poetry are running around each other faster-&-faster

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

One of my poetry videos on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Love
A love poem by Wolf Larsen

My love
I conquer the world with my pen-sword!
So that I may give you the entire planet!
I shall write exquisite poetry on all the walls of the world!
With the dripping red blood of our enemies
And the human race shall erect a beautiful temple of erotic art to honor us
And this temple shall be built over a mountain of human skulls
Ha! Ha! Ha!
And you & I shall sit together on thrones of gold in this Temple of Love
As the entire human race gets on its knees before us
And the entire human race shall recite my poetry night & day to honor us
And in our Temple of Love the Festivities of Immaculate Conception
Will be performed for your eyes
And you will watch from your Queenly Throne
As my great Pen-Phallus
Performs poetry with all the women of the world
And the beautiful words of poetry in My Ballsack
Will father the next generation of the human race
And thereafter everyone who walks the earth
Shall be the son or daughter of the Great Poet
The Great God of Words: Wolf Larsen

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem, whether in Internet or physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, the author is given credit, and the purpose of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Poet Murderer
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stab the English language over & over again with my Pen
All the colors & words & imagery spurting out of the English language creates a new universe
A new universe through which the reader is walking through now
A universe of disease & poverty & war that infects the reader with death
And then I the Poet smash the universe into pieces with a wrecking ball
And I pull out my Pen-Phallus and I ejaculate & spurt a new universe of bright sensuous colors all over the faces of the human race

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Québecois Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I put the English language on the chopping block and I begin chopping it up
I put a bomb in the middle of the English language and I blow it up into millions of pieces
I turn the English language into an obscene sculpture
And with my pen-phallus I **** the English language for the next thousand years

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given for the reproduction of this poem, whether in Internet or physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, the author is given credit, and the purpose of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Everything Dancing Around Everything
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The drummer keeps inventing giant new art movements every second
The bass comes and changes the Earth’s orbit
And now the planet Earth is revolving & revolving around your head
And then the saxophone begins crashing everything together
10,000 years of human history are flying out of the saxophone
And all the children of the world begin dancing & dancing around the jazz band
Meanwhile the drums are lost in some other solar system
And then the drummer & bass & saxophone fly off in different directions
And everything crashes around you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Everything is Growing Out of Everything Else
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Mushrooms are growing out of the words
Words are growing out of our thoughts
Our thoughts are growing all over the universe
The universe is growing out of the mushrooms

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Musical Mushrooms
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Mushrooms are growing out of all the planets of the universe
Words are growing out of the page
Poetry is growing out of all the mushrooms

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Up & Down & Over & Around
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The fast engine of insane imagery makes the poem run and run
The poem is running around-and-around with its gears & wheels & levers
The gears & wheels & levers are nouns & adjectives & verbs
That are running a conveyor belt of poetry that stretches across the universe
A universe of languages & planets & sexual imagery built on top & around & inside the poem
Whose poetry engine is a bunch of words running & running around each other
Until the Poet shuts off the poem
Because the Poet is the Grand Mechanic of the Universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen the Great!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Four Salvador Dali clone-eunuchs carry Wolf Larsen on his throne through all the spinning solar systems
And then the four Salvador Dali eunuchs place Wolf Larsen beside Salvador Dali’s wife
And Wolf Larsen & Salvador Dali’s wife together create a great mural of immaculate conception
And Salvador Dali’s wife has an orgasm 
And a humongous tidal wave of surrealistic imagery splashes out of the pussy of Salvador Dali’s wife
And 9 months later a prince of poetry is born

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A String Quartet of Thousands of Wolf Larsens
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Milton Babbitt

You walk into a tiny room with thousands of giant Wolf Larsen faces on the walls all laughing & crying & screaming
The ceiling is a smiling sky dripping its blue neurosis all over you
The floor is a constantly-changing-river of human emotions & bright colors & musical notes flying past
Then hundreds of doors in the walls open
And millions of clones of you jump out

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen Urinating on Shakespeare 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I plant the Québecois flag on Shakespeare’s plagiarist ***!
I urinate French all over English-speaking North America!
And all the textile mills of New England begin churning out verbs & nouns & imagery flying out in all directions...
Together we Québecois & Native Americans aimed our guns at the English...
Together we laughed as rivers & lakes & oceans of English blood spilled red everywhere!
And let every year be the year 1066!
When we conquered that miserable barbarian island!
Let us take a swinging wrecking ball to the English language!
CRASH! BOOM! BANG!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to reproduce the above poem, whether in physical or Internet form, as long as the poem is not edited, permission is given to the author, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Poet’s Erection!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My Penis is the Greatest on Earth!
All the men of the earth dress as transvestites and have a colorful parade beneath my window
They scream my poetry as they dance to all the abstract expressionism singing out of Jackson Pollock’s penis
We must erect giant 1,000 story penis sculptures on planets throughout the universe!
Because Dennis Rodman looks beautiful in a wedding dress!
And while Jean-Paul Sartre sucks existential philosophy out of Dennis Rodman’s Dick
I embrace the naked body of the reader
And I whisper flowers growing-inside-your-head into your ear

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf the Crack-Smoking Scientist
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Wolf the Scientist-Poet inserts 10,000 kangaroos into the butthole of a Wall Street derivatives trader
And the economy collapses inside of testicles across the universe
And then Wolf crosses the DNA of a hurricane with a delicious soup of hundreds of solar systems
And now kangaroos are jumping out of buttholes across the universe
Hey reader, do you like to smoke crack?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

.Circles…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Jean Barraque

The piano does the Wild Wild West with space aliens devouring each other
Then the color blue begins ****ing thousands of paintings having an orgy with each other
Meanwhile huge tornadoes are jumping out of everybody’s toilets
And the oceans & continents & the sky are having a menage-a-trois together
While huge marijuana music is licking the pussy of French Impressionism
Then the piano plays all the skyscrapers walking away...

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen Destroys the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For Wolf Larsen - the Greatest Poet that has ever lived!

Wolf Larsens gigantic ego grew & grew until Wolf Larsens ego grew too big for the universe
And the entire universe explodes
And now planets & suns & moons are flying out in all directions
And the space aliens are running away from the flying debris of the universe
But then all the elements of the universe begin percolating & growing & swirling within this poem
And then theres a BIG BANG as the poem explodes
And a new universe is born

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen and Wolf Larsen Passionately Kissing Each Other!
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For me! Because I love myself!

So Im walking through Boystown
And theres thousands of Wolf Larsens all kissing each other and ejaculating poetry all over each other and ****ing each other up the butt
And the orgy of all the thousands of Wolf Larsens with each other is being painted by the great Marc Debauch
And the poetry of anuses & mouths & penises is being sung in opera houses around the world
And then all the gorgeous Greek gods descend down from the heavens to Boystown
And everyone ****s each other up the *** happily ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Symphony of Erections!
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For all the classical music conductors & porn actors

So giant Eiffel Towers suddenly grow out of all the crotches of all the world’s Poets
And all the Eiffel Towers ejaculate Cubist poetry everywhere
And now the planet Earth is pregnant with Cubism
And the planet Earth explodes with Cubist poetry spilling out across the universe in all directions
And now all the planets & moons of the universe are pregnant with Cubist poetry
And phrases of Cubist poetry are growing out of all the planets & moons of the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

All the Space Aliens Bow Down Before the Poet!
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For Wolf Larsen

I am the Messiah of poetry!
My phrases of eternity conquer the universe!
I urinate my words on Shakespeare’s grave
And now Shakespeare’s grave flowers a thousand miles high
With my crashing-rising collages spewing colors and words everywhere!
Everything is Me! And Me is Everything!
I shoot down God with my phrases of poetry!
And then god kisses the feet of the Poet!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Waterfall of Your Thoughts Falling Down the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You suddenly find yourself standing on billions of different planets at the same time
And all your billions of brains are connected by phrases of poetry
That go zoom & zap across all your billions of minds
And your billions of minds are swirling around the universe
That’s located inside a big black man’s Balzac
And the entire universe is falling like a waterfall out of the big black man’s Dick
Into the vagina of the Virgin Mary

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The poems on this thread will appear in a self-published book with the tentative title: My Ejaculations.

----------

